# [Discussion] Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!



## mark manning (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello Everybody,

In order to attempt to keep this forum neat and tidy we the moderation team have decided that 1 standalone thread for comparing devices is all we need. So have at it guys and gal! Within this thread compare and discuss whatever it is that is interesting you at any given moment. This means any tablets, phones, or other mobile devices comparison discussions will now go in this thread only. Any new threads on this matter will be closed and directed here. Thanks for your understand and cooperation.

Cheers Mates :victory:
The Moderation Team


----------



## BlobLobba (Apr 11, 2013)

Comparing the latest iPad and a newly released Android Tablet. Can anyone give me 3 good reasons for each device which is better and for what reason:

*Latest iPad versus Latest Android Tablet*


----------



## cronus101 (Apr 11, 2013)

IPad has better apps, better accessories and better build quality (if compared to samsung). Latest android tablet can be hacked both software and hardware(presumably), and has the latest specs(except maybe gpu?)


----------



## Zeuscluts (Apr 11, 2013)

*Best Website To compare Any Devices*

The best website I prefer to compare any devices of any XYZ company is. 
www.gsmarena.com
Use the compare Function While viewing and phone specification. 
And also the user review about the phone and the daily interest and popularity is available here. 

*I Always Use This *
*Don't Forget To Hit Thanks If this Website Helped you*


----------



## kmh4321 (Apr 11, 2013)

BlobLobba said:


> Comparing the latest iPad and a newly released Android Tablet. Can anyone give me 3 good reasons for each device which is better and for what reason:
> 
> *Latest iPad versus Latest Android Tablet*

Click to collapse



If you want a super smooth and a well designed and neat UI, excellent build quality and have money to spare, go for the latest iPad.

If you want real value for money and the pure Android experience and the awesome option to develop your own software, go for Nexus(7 or 10).

If you are in between both the two, go for the latest Samsung Tablet.

And most of all, if you want to send songs or apps via Bluetooth or have a file explorer, go for any Android tablet.


----------



## yagnesh97 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Compare*

Samsung Galaxy Y Plus vs Samsung Galaxy Young


----------



## Zeuscluts (Apr 12, 2013)

yagnesh97 said:


> Samsung Galaxy Y Plus vs Samsung Galaxy Young

Click to collapse



View this in desktop View to get the best preview. 
http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=4117&idPhone2=5357


----------



## DCurrahee (Apr 12, 2013)

Comparing either my old HTC Incredible or my newer S3 to this iPhone(4?) I have here from work doesn't seem fair. I don't know how anyone could use android and then go on to iPhone, it seems so limiting. Also it's heavy for the size.


----------



## yagnesh97 (Apr 13, 2013)

Samsung galaxy s3 vs iPhone 4                                      www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=4238&idPhone2=3275


----------



## tejkkarani (Apr 13, 2013)

*confused*

which one is best nexus 7 or note 8.0


----------



## jimmyn89 (Apr 14, 2013)

tejkkarani said:


> which one is best nexus 7 or note 8.0

Click to collapse



Good question, I would like to know as well.


----------



## ycon (Apr 15, 2013)

*Nexus 7 or Xperia Z*

Hi all,

I bought the nexus 7 a week ago but i haven't been that happy with the device (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2232569).

Im not sure I really need a tablet, and having another device to carry/charge is also a little annoying. 

My iPhone 3GS is on the way out anyway- so i thought of returning my Nexus 7, and getting the Xperia Z instead.


Any comments on this? I do plan to read a lot on it (ereader). How is the xperia z to read on? Ok size?


----------



## gogetakarenz (Apr 16, 2013)

*Lumia 710 vs sony W8*

i've been using my nokia lumia 710 for 6 month
i used custom ROM, so far lumia 710 so good, fast, smooth, good camera, can install xap application via pc, or direct download.

compare to my firnds android device W8, its lag, and limited in RAM


----------



## notey (Apr 16, 2013)

*tornerei after*

samsung note 2 dual sim N1702 vs samsung grand duos I9082

can't decide


----------



## ToaIII (Apr 16, 2013)

China phone:
Goophone i5 vs zoophone 5
 High Brand:
Lumia 820 vs Galaxy SIII mini


----------



## Nikronius (Apr 16, 2013)

I also love gsmarena.com as some users have already pointed out... only "problem" I see is that you can't compare more than 2 devices at once...

Sent from my GT-I9305


----------



## crazymonkey05 (Apr 16, 2013)

Use phone arena its a awesome website and you can compare 3 devices

Sent from my Sony Ericsson Xperia play (r800x) Running Slimbean 3.0 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crazymonkey05 (Apr 16, 2013)

tejkkarani said:


> which one is best nexus 7 or note 8.0

Click to collapse



Here you go here is a comparison http://www.phonearena.com/phones/compare/Samsung-Galaxy-Note-8.0,Google-Nexus-7/phones/7677,7143

Sent from my Sony Ericsson Xperia play (r800x) Running Slimbean 3.0 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cronus101 (Apr 16, 2013)

Is the note 8 out yet? 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 03:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:34 PM ----------

If you are getting a phone for mainly reading, I suggested either an amoled screen, for battery saving purposes, or a lcd3 screen, which imo, looks better. According to what I've read, the z's screen is washed out, so I would avoid it.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NewWorldOrphan9 (Apr 16, 2013)

Still love my Samsung Galaxy SII! I'll skip right to the SIV when it drops though. I LOVE my new Tablet, Asus Transformer TF300T.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scandal Mami (Apr 17, 2013)

Which is better, Nexus 7 and Note 8..?


----------



## crazymonkey05 (Apr 17, 2013)

crazymonkey05 said:


> Here you go here is a comparison http://www.phonearena.com/phones/compare/Samsung-Galaxy-Note-8.0,Google-Nexus-7/phones/7677,7143
> 
> Sent from my Sony Ericsson Xperia play (r800x) Running Slimbean 3.0 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse











Scandal Mami said:


> Which is better, Nexus 7 and Note 8..?

Click to collapse



Look at my previous post

Sent from my Sony Ericsson Xperia play (r800x) Running Slimbean 3.0 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shadysback (Apr 17, 2013)

BlobLobba said:


> Comparing the latest iPad and a newly released Android Tablet. Can anyone give me 3 good reasons for each device which is better and for what reason:
> 
> *Latest iPad versus Latest Android Tablet*

Click to collapse



Depends on what type of user you are:
Androids are extremely customisable (heck you can even change the OS!) but reliability/battery life are key concerns for *SOME* tablets. Mind you some of the new tablets like Nexus 10 or the Galaxy Tab are very reliable.

Also coolness is something (subjective) that Ipad's have more of , according to popular opinion.


----------



## alex1453 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Mobile OS?*

Which is the easiest mobile operating system?


----------



## ria__x (Apr 19, 2013)

alex1453 said:


> Which is the easiest mobile operating system?

Click to collapse



i've just come from Blackberry myself.. and it took me so long to get used to that. i can't speak for iphone, but i could never work out how to do stuff on my friends phone.. i'd probably say, android


----------



## steven_DHO (Apr 19, 2013)

alex1453 said:


> Which is the easiest mobile operating system?

Click to collapse



I think symbian OS is the easiest OS.:fingers-crossed:


----------



## cronus101 (Apr 19, 2013)

alex1453 said:


> Which is the easiest mobile operating system?

Click to collapse



ios or wp7/8.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samjeremia (Apr 19, 2013)

guys One vs SG4?


----------



## Kenobz (Apr 19, 2013)

NewWorldOrphan9 said:


> Still love my Samsung Galaxy SII! I'll skip right to the SIV when it drops though. I LOVE my new Tablet, Asus Transformer TF300T.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



+1



alex1453 said:


> Which is the easiest mobile operating system?

Click to collapse



Stock Android.


----------



## dvircn (Apr 19, 2013)

*Sony Xperia S*

Sony Xperia S maybe not the best device today, but its pretty solid.


----------



## seansc144 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hard choice. HTC one has the look as far as build. It has the sound and  speaker qualities . innovative camera features. But an irreplaceable battery. Wat if I need to do a battery pull because I want to use a chefed Up custom ROM. Samsung galaxy 4 is nice as well . nice camera features decent build android 4.2 ready and a replaceable battery and sdcard slot. Hard to say.  Replaceable batteries and custom roms go together ... So i really don't know. Hard reset doesn't always work for frozen screens due to roms in the beta stage of development. Both have benefits. Samsung g4 to me is xda approved while HTC one needs to be registered because of the battery dilemma.
I asked myself that question today s4 or h one:banghead:. If you plan to leave the phone as is and if your not  like me in terms of having more than 1 extra battery plus a plug in the wall portable battery charger, I would say HTC one.
Sent from my MyTouch 4G Slide using xda app-developers app


----------



## ryanshew (Apr 20, 2013)

seansc144 said:


> Hard choice. HTC one has the look as far as build. It has the sound and  speaker qualities . innovative camera features. But an irreplaceable battery. Wat if I need to do a battery pull because I want to use a chefed Up custom ROM. Samsung galaxy 4 is nice as well . nice camera features decent build android 4.2 ready and a replaceable battery and sdcard slot. Hard to say.  Replaceable batteries and custom roms go together ... So i really don't know. Hard reset doesn't always work for frozen screens due to roms in the beta stage of development. Both have benefits. Samsung g4 to me is xda approved while HTC one needs to be registered because of the battery dilemma.
> I asked myself that question today s4 or h one:banghead:. If you plan to leave the phone as is and if your not  like me in terms of having more than 1 extra battery plus a plug in the wall portable battery charger, I would say HTC one.
> Sent from my MyTouch 4G Slide using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I have an HTC one s and built-in battery has been no issue. Holding power for 10 secs or so will always reboot, no matter what. It is what takes the place of a battery pull.  Never heard of it not working.

Nobody should even consider this as a hindrance for custom roms...the quoted statement is completely untrue in that regard.

HTC_One_S | S-OFF | ViperOneS_2.2.0 | Black-Blue_Sense_Theme | ElementalX_4.2


----------



## seansc144 (Apr 20, 2013)

ryanshew said:


> I have an HTC one s and built-in battery has been no issue. Holding power for 10 secs or so will always reboot, no matter what. It is what takes the place of a battery pull.  Never heard of it not working.
> 
> Nobody should even consider this as a hindrance for custom roms...the quoted statement is completely untrue in that regard.
> 
> HTC_One_S | S-OFF | ViperOneS_2.2.0 | Black-Blue_Sense_Theme | ElementalX_4.2

Click to collapse



That's good for you:beer: Ryan but on several occasions the reboot or hard reset hasn't worked for me and others on xda developers as you'll see this statement made numerous times." I had to do a battery pull" or " I HAD to pull the battery".in any case, I would love to see how that works on the h 1. In my opinion, being able to have the battery pulled makes it more easier to operate custom roms that are in development. 

Sent from my MyTouch 4G Slide using xda app-developers app


----------



## nixgud (Apr 20, 2013)

I9105p

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9105P mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Anil kaushik (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks. 
I got my answer from this thread. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## annx10 (Apr 20, 2013)

Somebody that have Google Nexus 4?

I am looking opinions about this device.


----------



## dcause (Apr 21, 2013)

I've never really liked phones that I couldn't do a battery pull. Just seems safer to me. Especially with some ways I've seen phones power buttons become sticky or something like that.


----------



## ryanshew (Apr 21, 2013)

seansc144 said:


> That's good for you:beer: Ryan but on several occasions the reboot or hard reset hasn't worked for me and others on xda developers as you'll see this statement made numerous times." I had to do a battery pull" or " I HAD to pull the battery".in any case, I would love to see how that works on the h 1. In my opinion, being able to have the battery pulled makes it more easier to operate custom roms that are in development.
> 
> Sent from my MyTouch 4G Slide using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ya, on phones with a removable battery maybe, but phones like the htc one or one s, it will work every time. It has to, its a simulated battery pull. Never seen one thread with a complaint about this.

HTC_One_S | S-OFF | ViperOneS_2.2.0 | Black-Blue_Sense_Theme | ElementalX_4.2


----------



## seansc144 (Apr 21, 2013)

ryanshew said:


> Ya, on phones with a removable battery maybe, but phones like the htc one or one s, it will work every time. It has to, its a simulated battery pull. Never seen one thread with a complaint about this.
> 
> HTC_One_S | S-OFF | ViperOneS_2.2.0 | Black-Blue_Sense_Theme | ElementalX_4.2

Click to collapse



O OK. Never knew that. Still would be hard for me to trust that mechanism. So which phone would you get? The HTC 1 does look fierce.

Sent from my MyTouch 4G Slide using xda app-developers app


----------



## ryanshew (Apr 21, 2013)

seansc144 said:


> O OK. Never knew that. Still would be hard for me to trust that mechanism. So which phone would you get? The HTC 1 does look fierce.
> 
> Sent from my MyTouch 4G Slide using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I wouldn't even think of replacing my one s at this point, but if I were, I would probably choose the HTC one.

I tend to get a new phone every 2 years or so, when my contact ends...I would never pay those $600 price tags when I could just wait a year and get it (or something better by that time) for free.

HTC_One_S | S-OFF | ViperOneS_2.2.0 | Black-Blue_Sense_Theme | ElementalX_4.2


----------



## seansc144 (Apr 21, 2013)

ryanshew said:


> I wouldn't even think of replacing my one s at this point, but if I were, I would probably choose the HTC one.
> 
> I tend to get a new phone every 2 years or so, when my contact ends...I would never pay those $600 price tags when I could just wait a year and get it (or something better by that time) for free.
> 
> HTC_One_S | S-OFF | ViperOneS_2.2.0 | Black-Blue_Sense_Theme | ElementalX_4.2

Click to collapse



Lol. We can definitely agree about the price of these phones ...needing to be chopped down a bit and you definitely can't beat an upgrade.
Yea the HTC one definitely catches the eye. There's a lot of catchy words they use to describe its features one example being boom sound in reference to its speakers. I'm not  fan of using the speakers too much though. Lol. Its annoying when taking mass transportation. But the camera taking good pics in low light is interesting. But for that price I would have to see more than what they are offering.

Sent from my MyTouch 4G Slide using xda app-developers app


----------



## noobiest (Apr 25, 2013)

seansc144 said:


> Lol. We can definitely agree about the price of these phones ...needing to be chopped down a bit and you definitely can't beat an upgrade.
> Yea the HTC one definitely catches the eye. There's a lot of catchy words they use to describe its features one example being boom sound in reference to its speakers. I'm not  fan of using the speakers too much though. Lol. Its annoying when taking mass transportation. But the camera taking good pics in low light is interesting. But for that price I would have to see more than what they are offering.
> 
> Sent from my MyTouch 4G Slide using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



On older phones ive modded (Fascinate/Inc2/GNex) a battery pull was the only solution to a lockup for whatever reason.  But recently, I rooted an optimus g for a friend of mine.  During the process, I made a mistake a soft bricked it.  I pulled the so called non removable battery and it made no difference.  Found a way to get it unbricked because I would hold the power and volume rockers and make it into the bootloader.  I dont know what the real answer is ......just my .02  Oh and I like the build of the HTC over the S4.  I just cant take the plastic anymore.  And I feel like the speakers are gimmicky.  If I cared about sound quality, I would use earbuds or listen on my stereo at home.  A phone is not a ghetto blaster. .02 again


----------



## seansc144 (Apr 25, 2013)

I totally agree about blasting the speakers. I'd rather use my headphones

Sent from my myTouch 4G Slide using xda app-developers app


----------



## hardmuzika (Apr 26, 2013)

*thanks*

this helped me choose 





kmh4321 said:


> If you want a super smooth and a well designed and neat UI, excellent build quality and have money to spare, go for the latest iPad.
> 
> If you want real value for money and the pure Android experience and the awesome option to develop your own software, go for Nexus(7 or 10).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## trident76 (Apr 26, 2013)

Ive always used iphones and i decided to go bigger and wont look at apple til.major changes happen. The note 2 is brilliant.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xZioPao (Apr 28, 2013)

Compare Samsung Galaxy S2 and Samsung Galaxy S Advance!
In my opinion they are equal


----------



## jyotman007 (Apr 29, 2013)

*iPhone 6*

Guys what about the iPhone 6... Is it any good?


----------



## cronus101 (Apr 29, 2013)

jyotman007 said:


> Guys what about the iPhone 6... Is it any good?

Click to collapse



IPhone 7 is better. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crazymonkey05 (Apr 29, 2013)

cronus101 said:


> IPhone 7 is better.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What about the iPhone 8!!!!

Sent from my Sony Ericsson xperia play™ (R800x) running slimbean 3.0 using Tapatalk 2™


----------



## mennims (Apr 30, 2013)

*Nope*



crazymonkey05 said:


> What about the iPhone 8!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Sony Ericsson xperia play™ (R800x) running slimbean 3.0 using Tapatalk 2™

Click to collapse



What about the Iphone 9!!!!!!!!!! (Let's face it Apple are going down)


----------



## mark manning (Apr 30, 2013)

Keep it on track guys


----------



## anirudhnyg (Apr 30, 2013)

Galaxy tab 2 vs tab 3?

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## crazymonkey05 (Apr 30, 2013)

anirudhnyg said:


> Galaxy tab 2 vs tab 3?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Well judging by these facts the tab 2 looks better then the tab 3 except for the processor and the FFC other than that the tab 2 looks better

Sent from my Sony Ericsson xperia play™ (R800x) running slimbean 3.0 using Tapatalk 2™


----------



## anirudhnyg (Apr 30, 2013)

Tab 2 7 vs Tab 3 7" will be a better comparison : http://www.phonearena.com/phones/co...3,Samsung GALAXY Tab 2 (7.0)/phones/7834,6929

so will the tab 3 have the same processer ? that is clocked at 1.2 GHz instead of 1 ? or will it be something newer with better Graphics ? if its the same with a Higher clock speed ! its going to suck ! not like an update at all !


----------



## noshinju (Apr 30, 2013)

*Note 2 and htc one*

which one better note 2 and htc one?


----------



## lexotan73 (Apr 30, 2013)

*.*



noshinju said:


> which one better note 2 and htc one?

Click to collapse



 i don't know


----------



## cronus101 (Apr 30, 2013)

noshinju said:


> which one better note 2 and htc one?

Click to collapse



If you like the size, note 2 hands down. Otherwise HTC one.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bob13bob (May 1, 2013)

well, I took a long hard look at the s4, htc one, and nexus 4 today.    I'm going to get the new n4 announced this month, whatever it will be. 

Personally, the bloaty s4 bothered me.  One of the s4s lagged even after turning of gimmick features, the other s4 did not (QC >=( )  Also the very blue white balance of the one.  s4 did have a lot better wb in it's best color reproduction "movie mode" than the one, but has a purple fringe to it (in threads below).  it's hard to see in bright store, but all the screens were sharp enough.  I'm skeptical about  blinkfeed or any oem software.  also the htc one just has too much non screen space on it's front filled up with speakers and larger than other bezels.  the n4 had better screen/face ratio, and s4 much more.

The n4 just seemed smoother OS, and i know it will probably be the least buggy  I had much better WB than the one.  I know battery life won't be amazing.  I can't justify the $300 difference for the one/s4.  I rather spend $300 now, and another $300-4 for n5 when it comes out.  I'm over fighting the carriers on bloatware, roots and flashing different roms.  

relevant threads
negatives of s4
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2256778
negatives of one
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2247601&page=3


----------



## gamikzone (May 2, 2013)

I am in the market for a new phone I am currently running a droid x2 the phone itself is not bad other than the low memory and almost no more development for roms, so I'm trying to decide between a droid razr Maxx and a droid razr M both phones seem to have similar specs, the major difference I seen really was the faster processor on the M. the maxx is slightly cheaper as well. so which should I go with? I want a well performing device that has development on going.


----------



## joeystar (May 3, 2013)

HTC One X vs. iPhone 5?


----------



## feysofit (May 3, 2013)

joeystar said:


> HTC One X vs. iPhone 5?

Click to collapse



In my opinion i would chose a 4s over One X, even an iPhone 4.
It's not that HTC One X is a worse device, it's not that iPhone 5 or 4s is better.
It's because they are two different platforms, aiming the same market but from different points of view.
Technically HTC One X is better than iPhone 5, better screen technology and size / resolution, quad core over dual core and Stereo FM Radio. But the list stops here, iPhone is a different product, designed in a different way, seriously build, with hardware and software matched in balance.


----------



## bullriders (May 3, 2013)

*Opinions on Chinese phones*

I saw on dx.com a 6" phablet or 5" phones for $200.

Has anyone ever bought GSM phones from them before?

They advertise being able to be 3g and 4g on some.

http://dx.com/p/h9500-quad-core-and...-0-ips-wi-fi-gps-and-8-0mp-camera-grey-206670

*$219.40*

Processor	MTK6589, Cortex A7, 1.2GHz
Operating System	Android 4.2.1
CPU Type	Quad-Core
GPU	PowerVR SGX 544MP
RAM	1GB
ROM	4GB
Available Memory	2.2GB

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda app-developers app


----------



## seansc144 (May 4, 2013)

noobiest said:


> On older phones ive modded (Fascinate/Inc2/GNex) a battery pull was the only solution to a lockup for whatever reason.  But recently, I rooted an optimus g for a friend of mine.  During the process, I made a mistake a soft bricked it.  I pulled the so called non removable battery and it made no difference.  Found a way to get it unbricked because I would hold the power and volume rockers and make it into the bootloader.  I dont know what the real answer is ......just my .02  Oh and I like the build of the HTC over the S4.  I just cant take the plastic anymore.  And I feel like the speakers are gimmicky.  If I cared about sound quality, I would use earbuds or listen on my stereo at home.  A phone is not a ghetto blaster. .02 again

Click to collapse



I still haven't decided HTC one or s4 . the battery dilemma[ built in n battery] with the h1 is irking me. Plus the s4 with a good case cancels out the h1's build in my opinion. I refuse to blast speakers on any phone, its childish and a way to get sad attention in public plus NYPD might grab up on the train for that; tk God. But the h1 is innovative in many ways ,zoe for instance. S4 1.9 MHz h1 1.7 MHz . they both are nice ... I might have to change my pick to the s4 for the replaceable battery, camera and root / custom ROM friendliness. To me that's the best thing about android (custom roms). Now htc1 has mophie juicy pack and can be rooted :banghead::banghead::banghead:

Sent from my myTouch 4G Slide using xda app-developers app


----------



## bob13bob (May 4, 2013)

If cost not a factor, would get a s4 or One since they are more recent.  Value wise, n4

The slimness of one edges does will make I it so cases edges will also be thinner vs other phone. It's a nice ergo feature. The phones i tried in store got too warm which was uncomfortable.  Supposedly this is improved in current batches of phones.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DOOMF1GHTER (May 5, 2013)

Anything about a tablet with nice screen and camera? I prefer 10.1 or 9.4"


----------



## Abinaya (May 6, 2013)

If you want to compare any devices and to get more details about the product gadgetmonster dot in

---------- Post added at 10:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 AM ----------




BlobLobba said:


> Comparing the latest iPad and a newly released Android Tablet. Can anyone give me 3 good reasons for each device which is better and for what reason:
> 
> *Latest iPad versus Latest Android Tablet*

Click to collapse



iPad is the better one than android tabs because iPad battery Up to 10 hours of surfing the web on Wi‑Fi, watching video, or listening to music and etc.


----------



## thecoderone (May 6, 2013)

*Nokie Lumia vs HTC 8X*

Here is my quick comparison:

Nokia Lumia 920:
Pros: Quite good quality of the pictures, long battery life
Cons: Expensive, too big in comparison with a regular phone


HTC: 8x
Pros: Nice design, long battery life
Cons: not good for taking pictures


----------



## bldysurgeon (May 6, 2013)

HTC one x vs. xperia tx
both r wonderful and fast but.
1st HTC ONEX
Quicker. v. fast camera and video streaming.hd screen and deeper colours. has the utility of call blocker that is wonderful and block sms as well from unwanted ppl. .got the sence and its easy UI. got a  larg list of roms and modules. and .....

2nd xperia tx. got a fantastic picture and movie resolution .very nice and load music. exchangable battery. can add extra sd ram up to 3 gb.
lightr wieght and unique designe..

love both


if you liked them press thanks plz


----------



## RaizoLevante (May 7, 2013)

I want to compare Samsung Xcover 2 and Sony Xperia SP.

Samsung Xcover 2.

1.has 1 gb of ram..and dual core processor enough for playing HD games.
2.screen not so big and only 4.0"..
3.it is waterproof phone love it!

Sony Xperia SP

1.Big Screen 4.6" good for gaming.
2.has Mobile Bravia Engine 2
3.Good Camera.8mp HD


----------



## bob13bob (May 7, 2013)

s4 vs htc one first impressions by random people in the park.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3u2f0wIs1wE


----------



## seekme_94 (May 8, 2013)

GSMarena is the best website there is for all kinds of mobiles...


----------



## profDEADPOOL (May 10, 2013)

So I am interested in both the Note 2 and the S4.

The main deciding factor in which I get is going to be which is safer and easier to root and has better custom ROM support. Can anyone tell me which of those would be better with that being the primary factor?


----------



## julian_noob (May 11, 2013)

What about LG Optimus L9 v. Sony Xperia P?


----------



## cjkacz (May 12, 2013)

Really want to see what Google has in store for I/O. I hear rumors of an lte nexus 4


----------



## metzelder (May 13, 2013)

what about xperia Z & ZL?


----------



## DeeMann (May 13, 2013)

iphone 5s vs the next nexus?


----------



## Hrishikesh Somchatwar (May 13, 2013)

*Operating system matters*



BlobLobba said:


> Comparing the latest iPad and a newly released Android Tablet. Can anyone give me 3 good reasons for each device which is better and for what reason:
> 
> *Latest iPad versus Latest Android Tablet*

Click to collapse



Well if we are talking about comparing the devices, then the first and the most important thing which comes to our mind is the OS..!!
In fact these days people judge their devices in the basis of their operating system.
So the if we compare an android device with an iDevice; its for sure the answer will be "iDevice" !!
The iPad has the world's greatest operating system even if some people dare to compare it with android.....its the iOS..!!
The iPad has good apps, trusted apps and not like the fake apps like android has..!! No pirated apps plz!!!!  And if any person says it lacks apps....they are WRONG...!!!! The iOS has a complete BIG collection of apps like no other store in the WORLD..!! :good:
Now talking about the hardware... in that case again the iPad wins..!!!
The hardware quality of the android tablet will depend on its company.

If you play 6-7 apps in any of the android device...it will start lagging. get hanged or watever.
But if you do it with an iDevice.....you can start 1000apps and the iPad will never get faced to any kind of problem.

So in the end I would say..... iPad wins..!!! according to me :fingers-crossed: 
Cheers :highfive:
 PLEASE THANKS ME IF YOU LIKE MY POST


----------



## julian_noob (May 13, 2013)

Given Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc S and LG Optimus L9, which one would you choose for games/Internet?


----------



## Hrishikesh Somchatwar (May 13, 2013)

*Really?*



gogetakarenz said:


> i've been using my nokia lumia 710 for 6 month
> i used custom ROM, so far lumia 710 so good, fast, smooth, good camera, can install xap application via pc, or direct download.
> 
> compare to my firnds android device W8, its lag, and limited in RAM

Click to collapse



Well my friend to be honest....this is a common problem which people face while using an android device...
Lagging LAGS you LIFE 
it really feels bad people using android phones instead of windows....or may be iOS

---------- Post added at 02:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:53 AM ----------




yagnesh97 said:


> Samsung galaxy s3 vs iPhone 4                                      www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=4238&idPhone2=3275

Click to collapse



bro even if you bring an s4 in front of an iPhone....it will lose.....
as per the lnik given by you....ya I except that there are SOME of the cons for the iPhone but anyways....the iPhone is an iPhone.....
you can't say android wins if you see iOS vs. Andriod


----------



## cronus101 (May 14, 2013)

Hrishikesh Somchatwar said:


> Well my friend to be honest....this is a common problem which people face while using an android device...
> Lagging LAGS you LIFE
> it really feels bad people using android phones instead of windows....or may be iOS
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I disagree. You are missing the 'boring' factor and the dodgy app that is imaps.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bob13bob (May 14, 2013)

good thread about htc one vs galaxy s4
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257132&page=11

60min video comparing them
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QATGs4kzfl4


----------



## gvekiaris (May 14, 2013)

compare Samsung S4 and HTC ONE

---------- Post added at 02:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:39 PM ----------

thanks   
nice information



bob13bob said:


> good thread about htc one vs galaxy s4
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257132&page=11
> 
> 60min video comparing them
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QATGs4kzfl4

Click to collapse


----------



## obouth (May 16, 2013)

Sony xperia Z > S4 = S3
Sony is the best


----------



## jorgexda91 (May 16, 2013)

S4 is the best phone ever, I only regret the camera I though the quality was better, but my old nokia N8 was better quality with the carl zeiss lens, all the rest the S4 is the best for now


----------



## gorwani12 (May 17, 2013)

*Nokia Lumia 925 Vs iPhone 5*

Which one would you prefer?


----------



## shadmanrafi (May 17, 2013)

*Nokia C7 vs Xperia Sola*

Sola>>>C7

-The C7 has no AF function.
-The Stock ROM gets laggy after a few months.
-The price is ridiculously high for such a phone.


----------



## chicco30 (May 18, 2013)

My nokia N8 was the best to photo.
I hope in camera s4

Inviato dal mio GT-I9300 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## martie01 (May 18, 2013)

*Samsung Note 8*



tejkkarani said:


> which one is best nexus 7 or note 8.0

Click to collapse



My daughter was considering both and was  going to go with the nexus 7, however, switched on me at last minute and we bought the Samsung Note 8. I have to tell you that the look is simply unimpressive IMHO. However, the features that this thing has it very very impressive. Here's what I like about the Note 8:

--S Pen and S Pen Technology is very expansive and allows you to neatly interface with the device,

--Its small enough to be a phone but large enough to be a tablet

--The thing works well as a remote control for your entertainment system -- its a complete remote control on steroids if you want it to be

--WatchOn technology also adds the ability to easily find your favorite shows, online videos etc.

--The 1.6 GHZ processor is fast and you can run up to 20 applications at once and not see a stutter!!

The Bad.
The looks are not going to blow anyone out of the water, but I have read on some forums that folks are quite pleased with the appearance.

The price is a bit steep usually at $399 USD, but if you want a 3% discount (I took advantage of this) you can get at around 388 USD, That's about the best price I've seen online at this point. 

If you want you can check out the Samsung Note 8 a bit more at link the below here at XDA belows

http://http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2243


Samsung Note 8


----------



## maaaaz (May 18, 2013)

Talking about comparison, here is a great site to do so : hxxp://versusio.com/


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2013)

xperia neo v vs samsung ace pro


----------



## paulgrad101 (May 19, 2013)

*s4*

had very good potential but could be improved


----------



## Ha\/0c (May 20, 2013)

*HTC ONE vs Galaxy S4*

Htc One vs S4..
I really dont want the miscellaneous features of s4 (eye scroll and stuff)
my fingers are pretty much intact...
Camera Battery 
Gaming( didnt need to ask this but just in case)
Sensors... Build quality...
SOund... and other minute things... octa core is not any usp for me..


----------



## japjit100 (May 20, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdzKkag0_ms


----------



## rizzus (May 21, 2013)

maaaaz said:


> Talking about comparison, here is a great site to do so : hxxp://versusio.com/

Click to collapse



I use versusio too


----------



## a4abell (May 21, 2013)

Galaxy s4 rules !!! Octa core!


----------



## topdog031382 (May 21, 2013)

I love my device


----------



## bob13bob (May 22, 2013)

Doesn't the Xperia z have a moderately poorer screen than ONE or S4. Viewing angles and clarity

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## john479 (May 22, 2013)

My weapons of choice are the Galaxy S2 which replaced my Sensation XE. I'm finding the S2 just works better than the HTC. Something I do miss with the Samsung is the amazing build quality of the HTC's. They are so much better built and feel higher quality. I find all the galaxy's feel fairly cheap. Just my opinion anyway.
Also have a Nexus 7 which I'm using more and more. Only question I have is what will the Nexus 7 v2 have?


----------



## superdragonpt (May 22, 2013)

Love my old ZTE Blade

Still use as my backup phone


----------



## Howiezowy (May 23, 2013)

*htc vs samsung*

I'm considering whether or not to turn to htc or samsung for my next phone, any suggestions?


----------



## klin1344 (May 23, 2013)

Howiezowy said:


> I'm considering whether or not to turn to htc or samsung for my next phone, any suggestions?

Click to collapse



Buy an HTC phone...I think that the screen quality alone (super LCD vs amoled) is enough to justify an HTC phone.  It sucks when I can't use my s3 outside due to the screen being so dim.  Plus the pentile layout and blue tint are quite annoying.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ha\/0c (May 23, 2013)

*Compare them Fellas*

Xperia Sp and Galaxy S3..
Looking forward to buy one of these this summer...
Can any1 give me their opinion about them.. ??
My priorities : 
1)Durability
2)Gaming
3)Camera
4)Software Features n all Miscellaneous stuff

XPeria sp though having a dual core Soc Blows off S3 in Benchmarks...
I m slightly inclined towards XP as its a cheaper than s3 and i m down on budget as well..

Please give me a detailed comparison with user feedback (if any1 has used 1 of these devices)
Thanks in advance.:good:


----------



## gorwani12 (May 23, 2013)

*Nexus 10 Vs iPad 4*

Which one would you choose?


----------



## goldenfly88 (May 23, 2013)

gorwani12 said:


> Which one would you choose?

Click to collapse



Nexus 10 if you want to dev (check out Ubuntu touch and LinuxOnAndroid) -- CPU is quite beefy.

I personally prefer iPad 4 for general consumption (gaming / AirVideo server / more apps I want / Cydia )


----------



## Loki411 (May 23, 2013)

I've never used an iPhone so it's hard for me to pass judgement on them, but all I can say is I LOVEEEEEEEEE My Samsung Galaxy Note II.  Everyone says iPhone is the way of all business people... I bet of they saw the practicality of the Note they would jump on that in a heartbeat. I'm shocked they haven't yet.


----------



## thiettam88 (May 24, 2013)

Blackberry Tour 9630 vs BB 9530


----------



## Tom_3130 (May 24, 2013)

thanks a lot


----------



## sil3nt.m3 (May 24, 2013)

hai, i want to buy a new phone, previously i'm using xe, and the ram is a little bit problem where i use so many chatting apps and its take ram a lot.. i want to ask you guys if, which phone did the best to buy?.. i know the HOX+ have the speciality at the graphic where nvidia. how about note 2?.. I like about the ram at note 2 because can run a lot apps.. how about you guys?.. which one did you choose or have any other opinion?.. i choose this phone because at my place, the price are same..


----------



## fnunofonseca (May 24, 2013)

*Samsung s III*

i wanto to trade my GT 9001 for a samsung Grand or S Duos  wich one of those is the best??
tank you


----------



## kun.aries (May 24, 2013)

Help me choose between HTC One X+ and LG Optimus G. 
Is there any lag or bug while playing high quality 3d game when I use HOX+?


----------



## ravikr02380 (May 25, 2013)

*thnx*

in reply to this link : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1448803
thanks lg p970 reset worked brilliantly for me.. on problem faced.. was in installing the lg driver which you can get from here..
<< http://csmg.lgmobile.com:9002/client/app/B2CAppSetup.exe >>>  or from official lg website. which is
<< http://www.lg.com/hk_en/support-mobile/lg-LGP970 >>
Thanks once again...


----------



## mobinmk007 (May 26, 2013)

*Compare micromax bolt a27 && micromax a27 ninja*

HELLO,

 Is custom rom, cwm recovery for micromax a27 ninja  is same for micromax bolt a27???

ANY HARDWARE DIFFERENCE???

PLEASE HELP ME


----------



## klin1344 (May 26, 2013)

mobinmk007 said:


> HELLO,
> 
> Is custom rom, cwm recovery for micromax a27 ninja  is same for micromax bolt a27???
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This isn't the thread to ask that. 
This is a thread for comparing devices, like the title states.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## creatiive (May 27, 2013)

Does anyone know if the Experia z compares with the s4 and htc one? I've got an s4 but am looking to sell it in favour of one of the other two. The Experia felt a bit jittery, but waterproof


----------



## shadowcore (May 27, 2013)

Loki411 said:


> I've never used an iPhone so it's hard for me to pass judgement on them, but all I can say is I LOVEEEEEEEEE My Samsung Galaxy Note II.  Everyone says iPhone is the way of all business people... I bet of they saw the practicality of the Note they would jump on that in a heartbeat. I'm shocked they haven't yet.

Click to collapse




iPhone for business people? Your kidding right? I cant point my hand to any feature that a serious business person would find useful in that thing.

I am waiting for the Note 3 and I hope the Lenovo K900 comes in europe. I really want to see which one would be better.


----------



## rahul.kapoor (May 28, 2013)

*20Lumia*

comparing  S duos with Lumia 720 it have4.3 inch screen IPS display with gorilla glass protection 10/10, Slim phone 8/10, os: window 8 7.5/10, feel: Lood good in hand, camera 6.7mp and front camera 1.3mp (its also equipped with a HD 1.3 MP wide angle secondary camera for HD video calls/skype) 8.5/10, ram 512mb 6/10, internal memory 8gb in which 6gb for user 9/10 battery 2000mAh which give 2days backup 9/10, etc etc @17k. Battery is non-removable after 3 or 4yrs u have to go service center only to change the battery. All is fine but ram 512.


----------



## gorwani12 (May 28, 2013)

*Android smart time pieces VS iWatch*

Seems Apple and Samsung are both gearing up for their smart watch releases.


----------



## somix94 (May 28, 2013)

*compare*

Samsung Galaxy SII vs Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## lazemail13 (May 28, 2013)

*What to choose???*

Hi, I have seen a bunch of videos and i have read a bunch of reviews and i still can't decide between the Samsung Galaxy S III and the LG Nexus 4. Bare in mind that both of these phones carry the same pricetag in my country. I mainly use my phone for web browsing, music and gaming, and that's what matters to me the most. I have seen benchmark scores leaning towards the S III along with the smoothness of the UI, but in a couple of videos games such as Modern Combat 4, NOVA, Spider Man the S III seems to lag. I don't want to spend 350 euros on a phone that lags... Please help and try to be unbiased. Thanks in advance


----------



## doctor_droid (May 29, 2013)

lazemail13 said:
			
		

> Hi, I have seen a bunch of videos and i have read a bunch of reviews and i still can't decide between the Samsung Galaxy S III and the LG Nexus 4. Bare in mind that both of these phones carry the same pricetag in my country. I mainly use my phone for web browsing, music and gaming, and that's what matters to me the most. I have seen benchmark scores leaning towards the S III along with the smoothness of the UI, but in a couple of videos games such as Modern Combat 4, NOVA, Spider Man the S III seems to lag. I don't want to spend 350 euros on a phone that lags... Please help and try to be unbiased. Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



nexus 4 will give u non expandable memory...8 or 16gb or to b precise 5 / 13 gb 
so if u are a fan of games n music..btr get the s3 
quadcore cpu wid quadcore gpu.. i guess its sufficient to handle all games...


----------



## lazemail13 (May 29, 2013)

drsanket_xperia_u said:


> nexus 4 will give u non expandable memory...8 or 16gb or to b precise 5 / 13 gb
> so if u are a fan of games n music..btr get the s3
> quadcore cpu wid quadcore gpu.. i guess its sufficient to handle all games...

Click to collapse



That's true, and i guess the videos i saw were from the US version of the S III therefore the lag.. Thanks


----------



## _Rube_ (May 30, 2013)

lazemail13 said:


> That's true, and i guess the videos i saw were from the US version of the S III therefore the lag.. Thanks

Click to collapse



True i compare S3 and S4 and there isn't a big difference. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## rahul.kapoor (May 30, 2013)

*Compare*

Samsung Galaxy S4 Vs HTC ONE


----------



## kirtesh.k (May 30, 2013)

Galaxy S4 and HTC One


----------



## rahul.kapoor (May 30, 2013)

*iOS*



alex1453 said:


> Which is the easiest mobile operating system?

Click to collapse



Apple iOS is easiest mobile OS in the world very innovative. 
Easy to understand
All things are at one place.


----------



## ugurc91 (May 30, 2013)

lazemail13 said:


> Hi, I have seen a bunch of videos and i have read a bunch of reviews and i still can't decide between the Samsung Galaxy S III and the LG Nexus 4. Bare in mind that both of these phones carry the same pricetag in my country. I mainly use my phone for web browsing, music and gaming, and that's what matters to me the most. I have seen benchmark scores leaning towards the S III along with the smoothness of the UI, but in a couple of videos games such as Modern Combat 4, NOVA, Spider Man the S III seems to lag. I don't want to spend 350 euros on a phone that lags... Please help and try to be unbiased. Thanks in advance

Click to collapse




nexus is cheaper and better


----------



## pepperfoot (May 30, 2013)

better apps in ipad...il think of more.


----------



## cocogary (May 31, 2013)

doctor_droid said:


> nexus 4 will give u non expandable memory...8 or 16gb or to b precise 5 / 13 gb
> so if u are a fan of games n music..btr get the s3
> quadcore cpu wid quadcore gpu.. i guess its sufficient to handle all games...

Click to collapse



+1
and S3 has a better battery, better camera, it is smaller & lighter


----------



## blazingmods (May 31, 2013)

this is a cool thread thanks


----------



## jimmng (Jun 2, 2013)

defs use gsm arena, I've used it ever since my first mobile phone back in 07'!


----------



## IROCKNIGHTLIES (Jun 2, 2013)

*News?*

Anyone hear about any new devices coming out within the fourth quarter of 2013. I get my upgrade around that time and I'm not sure what to do


----------



## ab-samy (Jun 2, 2013)

Galaxy S4 > HTC One


----------



## Loki411 (Jun 2, 2013)

IROCKNIGHTLIES said:


> Anyone hear about any new devices coming out within the fourth quarter of 2013. I get my upgrade around that time and I'm not sure what to do

Click to collapse



Supposedly the Samsung Galaxy Note 3

Bean17 pounding from my note2


----------



## Yi Kwang-Sun (Jun 2, 2013)

I need unbiased help from you. My brother has Xperia S and I have Galaxy S3.
We are always arguing about which is best.
I think S3 has more power and it's technically more advanced but he thinks that Xperia S is better (don't know why).
It's seems to me that Xperia S has somewhat an old hardware and its power will make it become old faster than S3.
What do you think about it?
Thank you.


----------



## pancakesFORjesus (Jun 2, 2013)

Do they both make phone calls?


----------



## Yi Kwang-Sun (Jun 2, 2013)

Yes and they send txt messages too...

I just wanted to ask to you experts which do you think it's best.


----------



## pancakesFORjesus (Jun 3, 2013)

J/K.  I'm trying to figure out what the latest and greatest is right now.


----------



## likiud (Jun 3, 2013)

*Nexus 4 16gb vs Galaxy S3 16gb LTE*

Nexus 4 vs Galaxy S3
I have the choice to get the nexus 4 16gb for free or the galaxy s3 for 50$ under a contract in Canada. I'm quite indecisive. I looked up the forums and came to an inconclusive answer. So I would like to know what are the problems of the two devices. 

I have lte coverage in my area.
Lte band 4 is available in my area so nexus 4 with the lte enabled is also possible. 
Battery life is quite important to me. 
Camera, cpu speed, graphics, design, display are all equally important. 
Expandable storage is not important. 

Most updated android version is quite important as well. 

Both phone I will run a custom rom on it. To improve on all aspects of the two devices. 

The question is which phone should I get. S3 is 50$, nexus 4 16gb is free. Other question is what potential problems I may run into if I get either device.


----------



## blacmack (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm not sure if LTE still works, Google disabled the hack in 4.2.2. You can flash another modem, so there's that. 

What about your button preference?
I like the S3's home button because it's the easiest way to wake the phone.

If Android version is important, get the Nexus 4. Devs will have something to work with and something out much faster. And you can always flash the stock for a week.

*I would talk about Camera, but I assume AOSP image processing is terrible. N4 might be worse here. You should ask for photo samples from users of whatever rom you pick.


----------



## pamtayls (Jun 3, 2013)

whats different from galaxy ace vs galaxy ace 2?

Thanks


----------



## Abinaya (Jun 3, 2013)

*iPhone 5*



gorwani12 said:


> Which one would you prefer?

Click to collapse



iPhone 5 is the good one.

---------- Post added at 12:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 AM ----------




gorwani12 said:


> Which one would you choose?

Click to collapse



i prefer iPad  because battery, processor and memory wise it's better than nexus.


----------



## joe well (Jun 3, 2013)

iPhone 5 vs Galaxy S4


----------



## scooby092477 (Jun 6, 2013)

*HTC One*



pancakesFORjesus said:


> J/K.  I'm trying to figure out what the latest and greatest is right now.

Click to collapse



Dont forget about the HTC one....


----------



## BryanChia (Jun 6, 2013)

Galaxy Note 3 vs. Galaxy S4 ?

i know N3 is not out yet..


----------



## QuasarFX (Jun 6, 2013)

*fdg*

Thanks 

Sent from my Galaxy S1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## nunn245 (Jun 9, 2013)

HTC Droid DNA is awesome


----------



## J. Clarkson (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm thinking of getting either the *HTC Desire X* or *HTC One S* and I can't pick between the two. The main thing I want is reliability and for the phone to last me at least 2-3 years without changing anything battery/parts ect..

My main concern after reading up a bit is with the HTC One S, people are reportedly having problems with battery drainage after Jelly Bean update? How do both handsets batteries perform against each other? Is there a chance I'd need to change the battery in the HTC One S?

Everyone's views welcome, hopefully you can help answer my questions. Cheers.


----------



## CSP III (Jun 11, 2013)

what are the general thoughts on the Samsung galaxy note2 tab?


----------



## rkuunalr (Jun 11, 2013)

*Note 2*

Note 2 is better than so many phones

---------- Post added at 12:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 AM ----------

Thanks


----------



## Loki411 (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm rocking the note 2 until tomorrow..  I have the s4 coming then I'll just be a monster nerd and rock two amazing phones. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## jiem0 (Jun 12, 2013)

*st15i*

small but terrible.


----------



## CyanogenGas (Jun 13, 2013)

*Samsung Galaxy s i9000 screen = s plus screen*

Is the Samsung Galaxy s i9000 Screen the same as that of the s plus?


----------



## iS7N (Jun 14, 2013)

I bought an Alcatel One Touch Idol, I know it's not the best performance-wise but its good to go for me, just wondering if I can be able to root it someday


----------



## TheStrokerace (Jun 15, 2013)

BlobLobba said:


> Comparing the latest iPad and a newly released Android Tablet. Can anyone give me 3 good reasons for each device which is better and for what reason:
> 
> *Latest iPad versus Latest Android Tablet*

Click to collapse




They are both garbage Tablets if you want to do anything with them. If you want them to read books and play the garbage Apps that you get for them, then they are ok. If you want to do more then that, then I would suggest an Intel tablet. It has 1000 times the usage of the Ipad and Android tablets. It will cost a bit more, but then you have the benefit of both Android Apps and Apple Apps. On top of that, you can now get EMU for all your console games like Abox, PS1,2,3, gameboy, N64 etc. You can also add better wireless cards and better storage. If you are really good, you can run Linux on it and even your favorite windows operating system. And you can sync it with your phone to keep it up todate. Lets see and Ipad or Android Tablet do that!


----------



## diobong (Jun 16, 2013)

TheStrokerace said:


> They are both garbage Tablets if you want to do anything with them. If you want them to read books and play the garbage Apps that you get for them, then they are ok. If you want to do more then that, then I would suggest an Intel tablet. It has 1000 times the usage of the Ipad and Android tablets. It will cost a bit more, but then you have the benefit of both Android Apps and Apple Apps. On top of that, you can now get EMU for all your console games like Abox, PS1,2,3, gameboy, N64 etc. You can also add better wireless cards and better storage. If you are really good, you can run Linux on it and even your favorite windows operating system. And you can sync it with your phone to keep it up todate. Lets see and Ipad or Android Tablet do that!

Click to collapse



can't agree more :good:


----------



## abdul007 (Jun 17, 2013)

i need to know which android mobile phone is better either htc one or sony xperia z.


----------



## Mike_Wasawsky (Jun 18, 2013)

Can someone tell me what device is better between Htc one and galaxy s4?

Enviado desde mi MT11i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## adil17 (Jun 18, 2013)

Mike_Wasawsky said:


> Can someone tell me what device is better between Htc one and galaxy s4?
> 
> Enviado desde mi MT11i usando Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Both are awesome devices but if you like big screens and slimness and lots for features (some are gimmicky) go for the galaxy s 4. But if you like better build quality, smoother and cleaner ui with only a few but awesome features like boom sound then go for the One. 

I'd personally would go for the One. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mike_Wasawsky (Jun 18, 2013)

adil17 said:


> Both are awesome devices but if you like big screens and slimness and lots for features (some are gimmicky) go for the galaxy s 4. But if you like better build quality, smoother and cleaner ui with only a few but awesome features like boom sound then go for the One.
> 
> I'd personally would go for the One.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks!!! I think Htc one is better too.

Enviado desde mi MT11i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mister_Simon (Jun 19, 2013)

adil17 said:


> Both are awesome devices but if you like big screens and slimness and lots for features (some are gimmicky) go for the galaxy s 4. But if you like better build quality, smoother and cleaner ui with only a few but awesome features like boom sound then go for the One.
> 
> I'd personally would go for the One.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



HTC ONE all the way.

Although I might wait and see if the One - Developers Edition


----------



## uszu (Jun 19, 2013)

Mike_Wasawsky said:


> Can someone tell me what device is better between Htc one and galaxy s4?

Click to collapse



I vote for HTC One too!


----------



## garytsat (Jun 19, 2013)

how would u rate the nexus 7


----------



## adil17 (Jun 19, 2013)

garytsat said:


> how would u rate the nexus 7

Click to collapse



8/10

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blsrbl (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey Guys, what are your thoughts about the nexus 4 ? Mainly i mean the battery life. I'm puzzled of what to get. I'm thinking of getting the nexus 4 then the nexus 5 after it comes out. Or waiting? I'm afraid of the nexus 4 battery life.


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 20, 2013)

blsrbl said:


> Hey Guys, what are your thoughts about the nexus 4 ? Mainly i mean the battery life. I'm puzzled of what to get. I'm thinking of getting the nexus 4 then the nexus 5 after it comes out. Or waiting? I'm afraid of the nexus 4 battery life.

Click to collapse



wait for the next nexus for sure :silly:


----------



## nviz22 (Jun 20, 2013)

Which phone manufacturer and carriers have the best warranty procedure? I like Google's because they send the Nexus device first and then you must send the defect device back to get an authorization removed. I personally want to look into that step because my S3 nightmare with T-Mobile involved being phoneless for far too long. Software updates and warranties might lead me to buy a Nexus 4 successor or an iPhone 5S/6.

---------- Post added at 02:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:52 PM ----------




blsrbl said:


> Hey Guys, what are your thoughts about the nexus 4 ? Mainly i mean the battery life. I'm puzzled of what to get. I'm thinking of getting the nexus 4 then the nexus 5 after it comes out. Or waiting? I'm afraid of the nexus 4 battery life.

Click to collapse



Depends on the phone you have right now. The Nexus 4 right now is a huge bargain. I sold my S3 for it. I love the phone too. Juicedefender makes the battery manageable for me. I think when classes resume in the fall for me, that's when the phone's battery will be challenged. I personally recommend it to people since the phone is really nice for only $299-$349 depending on the model you get. If you can wait till november, go with its successor then. 1080p resolution screen, Snapdragon 800, 2-3 GB of RAM, and 13 MP camera are expected to be in the device.


----------



## widek (Jun 20, 2013)

*s4 vs one*

[i had both s4 and htc one i love htc for beauty but s4 is smarter so my pick is s4


----------



## blsrbl (Jun 20, 2013)

nviz22 said:


> ---------- Post added at 02:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:52 PM ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> Depends on the phone you have right now. The Nexus 4 right now is a huge bargain. I sold my S3 for it. I love the phone too. Juicedefender makes the battery manageable for me. I think when classes resume in the fall for me, that's when the phone's battery will be challenged. I personally recommend it to people since the phone is really nice for only $299-$349 depending on the model you get. If you can wait till november, go with its successor then. 1080p resolution screen, Snapdragon 800, 2-3 GB of RAM, and 13 MP camera are expected to be in the device.

Click to collapse



I sold my Galaxy Nexus for 220$ and now i'm using the nokia 1280 :cyclops:. The Nexus 4 im my country is about 400-450$ (Middle East) and the next Nexus will be so expensive so i'm gonna wait at least 6 months and with the nokia :laugh:

I think i'm getting the nexus 4 but i'm really little concerned of what people say about its battery especially when i remember that it can't be removed.


----------



## nviz22 (Jun 20, 2013)

blsrbl said:


> Hey Guys, what are your thoughts about the nexus 4 ? Mainly i mean the battery life. I'm puzzled of what to get. I'm thinking of getting the nexus 4 then the nexus 5 after it comes out. Or waiting? I'm afraid of the nexus 4 battery life.

Click to collapse





blsrbl said:


> I sold my Galaxy Nexus for 220$ and now i'm using the nokia 1280 :cyclops:. The Nexus 4 im my country is about 400-450$ (Middle East) and the next Nexus will be so expensive so i'm gonna wait at least 6 months and with the nokia :laugh:
> 
> I think i'm getting the nexus 4 but i'm really little concerned of what people say about its battery especially when i remember that it can't be removed.

Click to collapse



How reliable is Google in your homeland? Can they replace the Nexus 4 in like 2 days? They do that in the Western Hemisphere. The battery stuff is exaggerated imo. It is the same capacity as the S3. I had both. People want to use LTE, which devours a battery capacity even more. I say go for the Nexus 4 if you really want it. I have had mine for 2 weeks and no regrets.


----------



## Schmouddle (Jun 20, 2013)

Today I got ZTE V987 and it seems to be quite allright for 249 USD 5" Android phone..
Put custom recovery and Bruno's JB ROM and I am a happy camper.

Coming from V970, there is indeed a difference!

The screen is bigger of course, but it is also brighter and sharper, the phone itself is fast. And I mean fast.
The only con I feel is the buttow row layout. Completely opposite to anything I ever had - return, or "back" key is on the left, while menu is on the right.
But prolly I just need to get used to it.

Sofar, I would recomend V987 to anyone in need of dual sim 5" quadcore Andrid phone.


----------



## ppyyf (Jun 21, 2013)

how many android devices have FM radio chip? I have a huawei u9500 with FM radio chip, but almost all available 3rd party roms don't provide support of FM radio on it. why?


----------



## BaconPancakes (Jun 21, 2013)

ppyyf said:


> how many android devices have FM radio chip? I have a huawei u9500 with FM radio chip, but almost all available 3rd party roms don't provide support of FM radio on it. why?

Click to collapse



FM is becoming less popular over time - satellite radio is becoming more and more popular. Also, most people stream live radio over wifi or data connections or they copy their music to the SD card. So I think it's more that very few people would want it on their phone. They have it in their car or whatever, and if they're not at home/in their car, they're probably listening to podcasts or their own music collection.


----------



## blsrbl (Jun 21, 2013)

Oh! Now i don't know what to buy, a Note II or a Nexus 4!


----------



## godolphins13 (Jun 22, 2013)

blsrbl said:


> Hey Guys, what are your thoughts about the nexus 4 ? Mainly i mean the battery life. I'm puzzled of what to get. I'm thinking of getting the nexus 4 then the nexus 5 after it comes out. Or waiting? I'm afraid of the nexus 4 battery life.

Click to collapse



Definitely just wait until Nexus 5... Will probably bring improvements in battery life, screen resolution, processing power. Unless you NEED a nexus right now, I'd suggest waiting.


----------



## blsrbl (Jun 22, 2013)

godolphins13 said:


> Definitely just wait until Nexus 5... Will probably bring improvements in battery life, screen resolution, processing power. Unless you NEED a nexus right now, I'd suggest waiting.

Click to collapse



I'm gonna buy a phone now then pick the nexus 5 when it comes out  cuz i don't have a phone rightnow. But i'm thinking of buying the Note II. I mean i'm between the Note and the Nexus. OR maybe i'll just wait for the Nexus 5..i'm a person that gets puzzled a lot and i don't know why .


----------



## TiagoRigueto (Jun 23, 2013)

whats better... xperia l or razr i?? i will buy in Brazil...


----------



## petergoogle (Jun 23, 2013)

garytsat said:


> how would u rate the nexus 7

Click to collapse



8/10 also.

- Screen is VERY FRAGILE, the main reason for the -2. I just wish for a Nexus 7 replacement with durable LCD
- Needed faux kernel for decent performance
- Needed custom rom for smoothness


----------



## Nate2 (Jun 23, 2013)

How does the current fastest Android mobile device processor stack up against an Intel Core i7?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## runbo (Jun 23, 2013)

*Compare Runbo X5 with sony xperia z*

Compare Runbo X5 with sony xperia z


----------



## Username invalid (Jun 23, 2013)

Nate2 said:


> How does the current fastest Android mobile device processor stack up against an Intel Core i7?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Tegra 4 and Snapdragon 800 will get destroyed by an i7-3970x.


----------



## Felosis (Jun 23, 2013)

*Samsung Galaxy S3*

I just wanted to share that I've owned over 50 phones in my day as I always have to have the latest and greatest. I purchased the Galaxy S3 on launch and have had it ever since, which is the longest I've ever kept a cell phone. Just wanted to throw that out there.


----------



## Zubic10 (Jun 23, 2013)

Which is better htc one or Galaxy S4?


----------



## adil17 (Jun 23, 2013)

Zubic10 said:


> Which is better htc one or Galaxy S4?

Click to collapse



Both are awesome devices but if you like big screens and slimness and lots for features (some are gimmicky) go for the galaxy s 4. But if you like better build quality, smoother and cleaner ui with only a few but awesome features like boom sound then go for the One. 

I'd personally would go for the One. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KINGbabasula (Jun 24, 2013)

Zubic10 said:


> Which is better htc one or Galaxy S4?

Click to collapse



Samsung is better in my opinion. And look at the caractheristics. The S4 has 1,7 octa core or 1,9 quad core (it depends by the region where you live) and 2 GB ram. The HTC One has 1,7 quad core. My friend has an S4 and it is awesome... No lags and can play Full HD videos


----------



## Zubic10 (Jun 24, 2013)

KINGbabasula said:


> The S4 has 1,7 octa core

Click to collapse



but these 8 core they do not all work for the common work 4 and 4 for hard work!
but HTC has a small screen and I do not like!


----------



## Crylite (Jun 24, 2013)

Depends on what you need... S4 is a little bit faster. But HTC One is smaller. I would choose the HTC, because I do not like these big screens...


----------



## shadowcore (Jun 24, 2013)

Nate2 said:


> How does the current fastest Android mobile device processor stack up against an Intel Core i7?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Its like comparig a snail vs the speed of a supersonic jet.
No, they cannot be compared. Desktop CPUs take more power, have different architecture and are far more powerful in terms of processing.

Mobile CPUs are integrated into SOCs, are power efficient,mostly anyway and produce less heat. For more details see "ARM vs x86"

Point is, the new smartphone, tablet trend is slowing the industry down. With lower PC sales and soaring smatphone sales, there is little incentive to produce more powerful stuff. Its all about saving enegry now and thats no good for people who like PCs.


----------



## J. Clarkson (Jun 24, 2013)

Currently looking at the *HTC One X* and the *LG Nexus 4* and I can't decide between them, can anyone help and shed some light on both phones, or even plainly suggest which handset is better and why?

---------- Post added at 11:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:00 PM ----------

Forget my last comment, it seems that the HTC One X only records 1080p at 24fps and the battery life is much more lower than the Nexus 4. I'm going to go with the Nexus 4 I think.


----------



## vipuljain07 (Jun 25, 2013)

I think good decision.. :good:


----------



## shadowcore (Jun 25, 2013)

J. Clarkson said:


> Currently looking at the *HTC One X* and the *LG Nexus 4* and I can't decide between them, can anyone help and shed some light on both phones, or even plainly suggest which handset is better and why?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:00 PM ----------
> 
> Forget my last comment, it seems that the HTC One X only records 1080p at 24fps and the battery life is much more lower than the Nexus 4. I'm going to go with the Nexus 4 I think.

Click to collapse



Oh, the battery life of both of those phones sucks. Just check the forums mate.


----------



## ukemochi (Jun 26, 2013)

J. Clarkson said:


> Currently looking at the *HTC One X* and the *LG Nexus 4* and I can't decide between them, can anyone help and shed some light on both phones, or even plainly suggest which handset is better and why?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:00 PM ----------
> 
> Forget my last comment, it seems that the HTC One X only records 1080p at 24fps and the battery life is much more lower than the Nexus 4. I'm going to go with the Nexus 4 I think.

Click to collapse



I can tell you right now, the HTC One X will not perform as well as the Nexus 4, I own both, and its night and day especially when it comes to a choice of custom ROM's etc. The Nexus 4 still out performs the GS4 and HTC One hands down, and those have higher specced hardware inside.

---------- Post added at 06:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:36 PM ----------




Username invalid said:


> Tegra 4 and Snapdragon 800 will get destroyed by an i7-3970x.

Click to collapse



 LOL couldnt agree more, theres no competition.

---------- Post added at 07:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:42 PM ----------




blsrbl said:


> Oh! Now i don't know what to buy, a Note II or a Nexus 4!

Click to collapse



 Nexus 4, I actually traded my Note 2 for the N4.

---------- Post added at 08:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 PM ----------




[email protected] said:


> xperia neo v vs samsung ace pro

Click to collapse



Xperia hands down

---------- Post added at 08:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 PM ----------




vipuljain07 said:


> I think good decision.. :good:

Click to collapse



Agreed


----------



## Jarbu12 (Jun 26, 2013)

ukemochi said:


> I can tell you right now, the HTC One X will not perform as well as the Nexus 4, I own both, and its night and day especially when it comes to a choice of custom ROM's etc. The Nexus 4 still out performs the GS4 and HTC One hands down, and those have higher specced hardware inside.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:36 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice Info :good:


----------



## TiagoRigueto (Jun 27, 2013)

whats better... xperia L or razr i or 4X HD?? i will buy in Brazil...


----------



## raviraju11 (Jun 27, 2013)

*pls compare HTC One with Blackberry Q10*

Can anybody please compare HTC One with Blackberry Q10?


----------



## lm089 (Jun 28, 2013)

*removable battery, microSDHC and 4.1" at max?*

I kind of lost track what devices are out there apart from the buzz fones like the galaxies and the htc ones. But for what I might be looking for, they're all too big and overloaded with features I don't need. 

So: what current devices are out there right now following these specs:

- removable battery
- microSDHC slot
- 4.1" at max
- rootable Android

Good battery life is important.
2-core cpu is fine with me.

don't care at all about NFC, HD camera, HiFi speakers and such. 

any recommendations?


----------



## L'arc Park (Jun 28, 2013)

need compare OPPo find way or Xperia L ...PLzzz

---------- Post added at 03:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 AM ----------




raviraju11 said:


> Can anybody please compare HTC One with Blackberry Q10?

Click to collapse



of course HTC one , all easily


----------



## pepo.k (Jul 1, 2013)

Htc is better


Sent from my Incredible S using xda app-developers app


----------



## AlfyKL (Jul 2, 2013)

Username invalid said:


> Tegra 4 and Snapdragon 800 will get destroyed by an i7-3970x.

Click to collapse



even any i3 would be enough to best it


----------



## pepo.k (Jul 2, 2013)

I think the htc would be better choice

Sent from my Incredible S using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 04:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:28 PM ----------

Is there any review about it

Sent from my Incredible S using xda app-developers app


----------



## pepo.k (Jul 2, 2013)

runbo said:


> Compare Runbo X5 with sony xperia z

Click to collapse



Xperia wins


Sent from my Incredible S using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 08:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 PM ----------




Zubic10 said:


> Which is better htc one or Galaxy S4?

Click to collapse



We have galaxy s4 in the office,and i wouldnt buy it its too big. And htc one can do the same

Sent from my Incredible S using xda app-developers app


----------



## AnMotass (Jul 3, 2013)

XPERIA SP or  XPERIA ION?

Sent from a phone >.<


----------



## ysuhas (Jul 4, 2013)

*hi*



mark manning said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> In order to attempt to keep this forum neat and tidy we the moderation team have decided that 1 standalone thread for comparing devices is all we need. So have at it guys and gal! Within this thread compare and discuss whatever it is that is interesting you at any given moment. This means any tablets, phones, or other mobile devices comparison discussions will now go in this thread only. Any new threads on this matter will be closed and directed here. Thanks for your understand and cooperation.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thank you


----------



## Nate2 (Jul 4, 2013)

Username invalid said:


> Tegra 4 and Snapdragon 800 will get destroyed by an i7-3970x.

Click to collapse



Interesting how the mobile chip/processor manufacturers make it sound like they now have a really "powerful" processor.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## barondebxl (Jul 4, 2013)

I have had the S4, optimus g pro and HTC one, I have a comparison thread, check it out and let me know what you think!


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=42620005
Sent from my Stealth Black HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Klaipedos (Jul 5, 2013)

I go with an old Samsung Tri Sim. Old school, I know.


----------



## Felosis (Jul 5, 2013)

*Galaxy S3 Best!*

Title says it all.


----------



## muvensa (Jul 8, 2013)

what do you think about acer iconia a1


----------



## GP_1992 (Jul 8, 2013)

What do you think of this comparison

Samsung galaxy tab 2 7 with s3


----------



## felixlong (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks, Guys.


----------



## ViktorKaEL (Jul 10, 2013)

*xD*



yagnesh97 said:


> Samsung galaxy s3 vs iPhone 4                                      www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=4238&idPhone2=3275

Click to collapse




The eternal battle between these two companies? which suits you better to you?:good:


----------



## tanyagarcia (Jul 10, 2013)

*phone comparison*

I'm not a technology connoisseur so I guess the best thing for me is to read all through the postings and absorb all the knowledge and informations I can get....


----------



## neilnelson24 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Reply*

Hello

    Hi, as a new member, i would just like to introduce myself !Seems like a great and informative place to be!

    I am posting my first thread here about me and hope to help others during my time here!

    Thank you,

    Neil


----------



## Yarin1312 (Jul 10, 2013)

compare the Nexus 4 to LG Optimus G
what sould i buy??


----------



## Jensgar (Jul 11, 2013)

Neo or Neo V ?


----------



## leethedon1 (Jul 11, 2013)

*[Q] Samsung S3 Clone - GiFive Inspire S4, Skyline N2 & N3*

Just wondered what people thoughts are on this clone:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121106911390?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Certainly looks nice for the price (£119.99), anyone purchased one of these?

Can't seem to find a youtube video review. I wonder if they go by a different name...


----------



## antooonn (Jul 12, 2013)

Which one is the best tablet? Including china tablets.


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm looking at buying either the note 8 or the transformer pad tf300t 
I will be using the tablet for schoolwork and will buy a keyboard for which ever one I get
Dont reply telling me to get a PC, I already have several. 
I will be taking noted with this device 
If it helps, I am a music major 
Which one should I get? 

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 05:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:32 PM ----------




antooonn said:


> Which one is the best tablet? Including china tablets.

Click to collapse



Check out Toshiba new line up. They have tegra 4 and 2560x1600 pixel 10.1 inch displays 
And 2gb of ram

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## bbrad (Jul 13, 2013)

ViktorKaEL said:


> The eternal battle between these two companies? which suits you better to you?:good:

Click to collapse



Eternal? What Android already won 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jonneymendoza (Jul 14, 2013)

HI all.

finally ready to throw my old One X in the bin after trying 10 different Roms and 100 different tips on how to save the battery life etc as the battery life is just down right shocking.
i get between 6-7hours ONLY if i use the phone to read emails(syncing 4 gmail accounts with one of them i get email quit frequently, tweetcaster and tapatalk as well.), and only get maybe 30-40mins screen time only.

It is pathetic so i am looking to upgrade now.

I am leaning towards either a S4 and a One but i am favouring the S4 as it has interchangable batteries so that if my s4 battery dies i can carry spares. It also has expandable memory which the One doesnt .

Which device has better battery life?


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 14, 2013)

jonneymendoza said:


> HI all.
> 
> finally ready to throw my old One X in the bin after trying 10 different Roms and 100 different tips on how to save the battery life etc as the battery life is just down right shocking.
> i get between 6-7hours ONLY if i use the phone to read emails(syncing 4 gmail accounts with one of them i get email quit frequently, tweetcaster and tapatalk as well.), and only get maybe 30-40mins screen time only.
> ...

Click to collapse



Not even one of the two
Get yourself a note 2
Its plenty fast with the quad core
Battery is fenomenol and the display ain't half bad either
So what it's no snapdragon 800, it's still quite the beast
And it has all the s4's features, or will be getting them, plus the spen

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jonneymendoza (Jul 14, 2013)

Zachinater said:


> Not even one of the two
> Get yourself a note 2
> Its plenty fast with the quad core
> Battery is fenomenol and the display ain't half bad either
> ...

Click to collapse



a bit too big though?


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 14, 2013)

jonneymendoza said:


> a bit too big though?

Click to collapse



I came to it from an xperia ion,  and I didn't take long to adjust
It feels quite comfortable now
I can even use it one handed no problem. 

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## nviz22 (Jul 14, 2013)

Moto X or Nexus 4? I have the N4 now, but I might move to the Moto X for better battery life, better camera, less heating issues, an OLED display, and LTE. The Nexus 4 is nice and all, but the price for the X will be like $350ish, so I can sell my Nexus 4 White 8GB model for the Moto X.


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 15, 2013)

nviz22 said:


> Moto X or Nexus 4? I have the N4 now, but I might move to the Moto X for better battery life, better camera, less heating issues, an OLED display, and LTE. The Nexus 4 is nice and all, but the price for the X will be like $350ish, so I can sell my Nexus 4 White 8GB model for the Moto X.

Click to collapse



It depends, do you depend on processing power?
The processor is only dual core and its kinda a step down from the nexus 4
But yes there is a better camera and oled display
Its quite the tough decision
I would however go for the moto x
Same gpu, so it isn't that far a step down
Camera is way better
And essentially it is a Google phone, so updates straight from Google 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## nviz22 (Jul 15, 2013)

Zachinater said:


> It depends, do you depend on processing power?
> The processor is only dual core and its kinda a step down from the nexus 4
> But yes there is a better camera and oled display
> Its quite the tough decision
> ...

Click to collapse



But how does it lead to the 18000-20000 range for benchmarks on AnTuTu (for the Moto X?) I get like 160000 for my Nexus 4 on stock .


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 16, 2013)

nviz22 said:


> But how does it lead to the 18000-20000 range for benchmarks on AnTuTu (for the Moto X?) I get like 160000 for my Nexus 4 on stock .

Click to collapse



The snapdragon 400 is much more efficient than the snapdragon a4 pro
It's less power hungry and the technology used to make it was just, better

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 05:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:02 PM ----------




Zachinater said:


> The snapdragon 400 is much more efficient than the snapdragon a4 pro
> It's less power hungry and the technology used to make it was just, better
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Where it falls flat is the multi tasking

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## khaled7533 (Jul 16, 2013)

xperia z vs xperia s


----------



## Zandeer (Jul 16, 2013)

Zachinater said:


> It depends, do you depend on processing power?
> The processor is only dual core and its kinda a step down from the nexus 4
> But yes there is a better camera and oled display
> Its quite the tough decision
> ...

Click to collapse



Well we don't know for 100% certainty what the Moto X will hold, I am surprised you didn't mention that the Nexus 4 has LTE.

I know for a fact that the LTE works on T-mobile, and you can either A) turn it on every time you start your phone. B) certain ROMs allow for LTE to stay active even on reboot.

The real question is Moto X or wait for Nexus 5...


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 16, 2013)

Zandeer said:


> Well we don't know for 100% certainty what the Moto X will hold, I am surprised you didn't mention that the Nexus 4 has LTE.
> 
> I know for a fact that the LTE works on T-mobile, and you can either A) turn it on every time you start your phone. B) certain ROMs allow for LTE to stay active even on reboot.

Click to collapse



You actually have to do quite the bit of hacking to get the LTE on the nexus 4 to work

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 07:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 AM ----------




Zachinater said:


> You actually have to do quite the bit of hacking to get the LTE on the nexus 4 to work
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



And the moto x actually has a newer GPU 

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## nviz22 (Jul 17, 2013)

Exactly, which the common Joe doesn't want to do or know how to do, so only devs and rooters would attempt such a feet. Honestly, if Google wasn't concerned about losing money by limiting their market to only GSM LTE carriers (if the radio was active and increasing the price by say $50,) the Nexus 4 would have active LTE. Honestly, Google should just update the phone and get it re-certified since their .33 radio is making Wi-Fi go out like crazy and What's App has problems connecting too. The FCC should just grant Google LTE for T-Mobile and AT&T which works for consumers since they  can get a good phone for a lower price. I just miss my software of Samsung and other OEM's, so I am ditching the Nexus 4.


----------



## disobey (Jul 18, 2013)

introduction post: happy owner of A Boost mobile galaxy s2. haven't paid my prepaid since February. flashed to a sprint s2 rom, Jellyverse back in May. would love to post some findings in the development thread for that rom and another. 

 in comparison to my backup phone,  a Boost Galaxy Prevail, my s2 is awesome. =) 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kayone73 (Jul 18, 2013)

Current owner of an N7,thinking about adding a 10" tablet to ky collection.  Among the current selection out there Im considering :

Nexus 10 32gb wifi
Sony Experia Z tablet 32gb
Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 32gb

The first has the best hi res display and stock vanilla Android (which i would root and customize anyway) but the latter two have further expandable memory option which means of course... Movies, tons of movies can be stored for travel viewing. 

Thoughts on the pros/cons of my choices and any other comparble options that I haven't thought of? 


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 18, 2013)

kayone73 said:


> Current owner of an N7,thinking about adding a 10" tablet to ky collection.  Among the current selection out there Im considering :
> 
> Nexus 10 32gb wifi
> Sony Experia Z tablet 32gb
> ...

Click to collapse



Xperia tab z
Faster processor than both the others, lighter, thinner, made for media, sony provides guide and rom for aosp, and water proof 
Sony!!! 

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 10:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 PM ----------

So the new nexus 7 was shown off by Android central today
Any thoughts as to if I should wait for it, or go for the asus transformer pad tf300t? 

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 10:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------

Google will release it at their next event, which I think is the 24th

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## iMMMOOO (Jul 18, 2013)

Want to know: Q10 & Lumia 920, which one should I choose.


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 19, 2013)

iMMMOOO said:


> Want to know: Q10 & Lumia 920, which one should I choose.

Click to collapse



If your stuck between the two
920
But I wouldn't get either if I were you

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Xenozs (Jul 19, 2013)

how bout iphone5 and xperia Z?


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 19, 2013)

Xenozs said:


> how bout iphone5 and xperia Z?

Click to collapse



Z

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## pairdime (Jul 20, 2013)

Had a Bionic for a couple years, feel no real reason to replace it.


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 20, 2013)

pairdime said:


> Had a Bionic for a couple years, feel no real reason to replace it.

Click to collapse



Not even for the DNA? Or the note 2?
It missing out man

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## bbrad (Jul 20, 2013)

Zachinater said:


> Not even for the DNA? Or the note 2?
> It missing out man
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I still have a galaxy s1 not missing out at ALL.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 20, 2013)

bbrad said:


> I still have a galaxy s1 not missing out at ALL.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Did u hear your self
S1
Did that even have a dual core?
We are on octa cores now

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## shayan1103 (Jul 20, 2013)

okey tnx


----------



## bbrad (Jul 20, 2013)

Zachinater said:


> Did u hear your self
> S1
> Did that even have a dual core?
> We are on octa cores now
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep check the Samsung galaxy s1 we have more development than your octo and it runs 10x better because they got it optimized for out devices. My single core is as good as your phone I don't get one bit of lag and I'm not even over locked. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aiyaoyao (Jul 20, 2013)

glaxy s4


----------



## ekeixdurden (Jul 20, 2013)

At first i was thinking to buy the 920 but the N4 is really good
Should I try WP with any Lumia?


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 20, 2013)

bbrad said:


> Yep check the Samsung galaxy s1 we have more development than your octo and it runs 10x better because they got it optimized for out devices. My single core is as good as your phone I don't get one bit of lag and I'm not even over locked.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No lag here either
And I'm on the note 2 so no octa core action here
And what about gaming
How does that 4 generations ago GPU stack up on intensive games like shadow gun deadzone
Or cod zombies
Or uber strike
Oh that's right it can't play uber strike
No tegra
But Dont get me wrong
It was a good device at the time
One of the first to show android was actually a good os
It just doesn't compare to newer devices like the note 2 or the s4 or the HTC one


Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## mariovega (Jul 20, 2013)

Lumia 520 or 620?

What do you think? It´s the 620 worth the extra cash?


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 20, 2013)

mariovega said:


> Lumia 520 or 620?
> 
> What do you think? It´s the 620 worth the extra cash?

Click to collapse



620
But if you are open to other operating systems
Then you should get an android device 
Like a Samsung or Sony
And with android you can flash different Roms to make the phone last you 
Plus Google said key lime pie will work on low end devices 

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ifti786 (Jul 20, 2013)

Need a new phone as my HTC Desire S is getting old now and the 4 options I have is A:Get the Nokia Lumia 520 on £7.50 contract, B:Get the Sony Xperia E on the same £7.50 contract, C:Get the Huawei Ascend Y300 on the same contract and my final option is to keep my (dying) HTC Desire S and find a cheap sim only contract. Please help me decide!


----------



## bbrad (Jul 20, 2013)

To zachinater: I got invalid thread I'd so I couldn't reply directly  also I hate mobile gaming so that doesn't both or me and fyi our devices.was known to have a incredibly power full phone gpu at its time it plays game loft games at ease. And my CPU I have so many tweaks its on par with the galaxy nexus in benchmarks and kills the nook HD. So yea lol. I get it doesn't compare I would love to have a htc one x but don't underestimate it.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 20, 2013)

ifti786 said:


> Need a new phone as my HTC Desire S is getting old now and the 4 options I have is A:Get the Nokia Lumia 520 on £7.50 contract, B:Get the Sony Xperia E on the same £7.50 contract, C:Get the Huawei Ascend Y300 on the same contract and my final option is to keep my (dying) HTC Desire S and find a cheap sim only contract. Please help me decide!

Click to collapse



Huawei
It will get more support for updates and it has better specs than the other phones
Good luck

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## bigfdaddy2 (Jul 21, 2013)

Lg optimus g or s4 ?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KINGbabasula (Jul 21, 2013)

bigfdaddy2 said:


> Lg optimus g or s4 ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



S4 forever  

Inviato dal mio GT-I9070 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## phakkhom999 (Jul 21, 2013)

galaxy s4 vs htc one


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 21, 2013)

phakkhom999 said:


> galaxy s4 vs htc one

Click to collapse



HTC one
Sure the s4 will get better developer support
But the features it has are actually good
Like the book sound
Or the can
Or the blink feed
But other than those super baws features and the not over saturated screen and higher PPI
Its the same as the s4
Plus better build quality

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Moraga (Jul 22, 2013)

phakkhom999 said:


> galaxy s4 vs htc one

Click to collapse



Htc one, but the s4 makes better pictures


----------



## Xenozs (Jul 22, 2013)

*milmote ferve*

how bout s4 and iphone5


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 22, 2013)

Xenozs said:


> how bout s4 and iphone5

Click to collapse



S4

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Gordon S Valentine (Jul 22, 2013)

how bout axioo picopad gea & samsung galaxy note?


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 23, 2013)

Gordon S Valentine said:


> how bout axioo picopad gea & samsung galaxy note?

Click to collapse



Note
It's a bit outdated
But it still runs the market on 5.3 inches
But note 2 is the winner for me

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## drananda (Jul 24, 2013)

Xenozs said:


> how bout s4 and iphone5

Click to collapse



iphone is so overrated with just good commercial strategy


----------



## cybertron12 (Jul 24, 2013)

*HTC ONE V vs. Huawei Ascend G510*

dont know what to buy.
HTC ONE V and Huawei Ascend G510


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 24, 2013)

cybertron12 said:


> dont know what to buy.
> HTC ONE V and Huawei Ascend G510

Click to collapse



One v

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## cybertron12 (Jul 24, 2013)

Zachinater said:


> One v
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



they both are good
look at the specs
http://www.phonearena.com/phones/compare/HTC-One-V-CDMA,Huawei-ASCEND-G510/phones/7144,7829


----------



## drananda (Jul 24, 2013)

cybertron12 said:


> dont know what to buy.
> HTC ONE V and Huawei Ascend G510

Click to collapse



Just be ONE


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 25, 2013)

cybertron12 said:


> they both are good
> look at the specs
> http://www.phonearena.com/phones/compare/HTC-One-V-CDMA,Huawei-ASCEND-G510/phones/7144,7829

Click to collapse



HTC provides better support for updates in the future

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## cybertron12 (Jul 25, 2013)

Zachinater said:


> HTC provides better support for updates in the future
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



thats not the case for my htc wildfire


----------



## darkensync (Jul 25, 2013)

LG Optimus 4x HD vs HTC ONE X


----------



## cybertron12 (Jul 25, 2013)

darkensync said:


> LG Optimus 4x HD vs HTC ONE X

Click to collapse





drananda said:


> Just be ONE

Click to collapse



Like he said


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 25, 2013)

cybertron12 said:


> thats not the case for my htc wildfire

Click to collapse



Older device
But the one v is somewhat new
2012 at least
And it should receive jb

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 07:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:00 PM ----------




darkensync said:


> LG Optimus 4x HD vs HTC ONE X

Click to collapse



One x
Especially if it is the international variant

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## bbrad (Jul 25, 2013)

Zachinater said:


> Older device
> But the one v is somewhat new
> 2012 at least
> And it should receive jb
> ...

Click to collapse



Probably not HTC is the WORST at software updates lol.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 25, 2013)

bbrad said:


> Probably not HTC is the WORST at software updates lol.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not entirely
(*cough* *cough* sony)

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## cybertron12 (Jul 25, 2013)

*HTC ONE V vs. HTC Desire X*

Which of the two
http://www.phonearena.com/phones/compare/HTC-Desire-X,HTC-One-V/phones/7453,6850


----------



## bbrad (Jul 25, 2013)

cybertron12 said:


> Which of the two
> http://www.phonearena.com/phones/compare/HTC-Desire-X,HTC-One-V/phones/7453,6850

Click to collapse



Htc one v the desires is horrible just let them die.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cybertron12 (Jul 25, 2013)

bbrad said:


> Htc one v the desires is horrible just let them die.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Desire got Dualcore and more ram  sooo i dont know wich one
and the One V is just single core.:cyclops:
Both of them are around the same price
still dont know.
just want a good reason for the phones


----------



## bbrad (Jul 25, 2013)

cybertron12 said:


> Desire got Dualcore and more ram  sooo i dont know wich one
> and the One V is just single core.:cyclops:
> Both of them are around the same price
> still dont know.
> just want a good reason for the phones

Click to collapse



My dad had a desire the software was painfully slow has almost no support and is cheap. Just sharing my input the one v has a newer CPU plus newer version of android and better support.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kenshin2 (Jul 26, 2013)

*S4*

best is Samsung with S4


----------



## cybertron12 (Jul 26, 2013)

kenshin2 said:


> best is Samsung with S4

Click to collapse



That doesn't make any SENSE

Sent from my HTC Willy Using XDA-Developers App


----------



## Serhat44 (Jul 26, 2013)

*ty youu*

thanks its working


----------



## royts2007 (Jul 26, 2013)

HTC ONE vs Samsung Galaxy S4 

my main issue is the battery , which is better ?! 
and i would like some reasons why each of them is better.


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 26, 2013)

royts2007 said:


> HTC ONE vs Samsung Galaxy S4
> 
> my main issue is the battery , which is better ?!
> and i would like some reasons why each of them is better.

Click to collapse



S4 has larger battery
And you can remove it
Plus you can get a different back with a larger battery

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## dirtfoxbr (Jul 26, 2013)

Zachinater said:


> S4 has larger battery
> And you can remove it
> Plus you can get a different back with a larger battery
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



True. I got my S4 yesterday and battery time is much better than s3.


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 26, 2013)

dirtfoxbr said:


> True. I got my S4 yesterday and battery time is much better than s3.

Click to collapse



Well dah
It has a more efficient processor
I'm on note 2 though
And we all know how large that battery is
I can make 2 days on one charge

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## nviz22 (Jul 26, 2013)

The Note II is a great phone to use from now till Android 6 next yr probably. It is probably seeing support from Sammy until 5.0 at least. The battery is really great as well. I would like to see what people know about the Nexus 5 and its potential OEM. I didn't like the Nexus 4's IPS display because of the digitizer, the overheating, the lack of memory options, and the disabled LTE. I don't understand how the S4 Pro with 1.5 GHz outperforms the 4442 Exynos at 1.6 GHz? The Exynos is the better processor, right? Could it be the software bloatware and optimization?


----------



## DeucesAx (Jul 26, 2013)

Mint Samsung s2 vs  Samsung S3 with slightly cracked screen


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 26, 2013)

nviz22 said:


> The Note II is a great phone to use from now till Android 6 next yr probably. It is probably seeing support from Sammy until 5.0 at least. The battery is really great as well. I would like to see what people know about the Nexus 5 and its potential OEM. I didn't like the Nexus 4's IPS display because of the digitizer, the overheating, the lack of memory options, and the disabled LTE. I don't understand how the S4 Pro with 1.5 GHz outperforms the 4442 Exynos at 1.6 GHz? The Exynos is the better processor, right? Could it be the software bloatware and optimization?

Click to collapse



It was touchwiz that slowed it down
But all u have to do is run aosp and your all good

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## royts2007 (Jul 26, 2013)

Zachinater said:


> S4 has larger battery
> And you can remove it
> Plus you can get a different back with a larger battery
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse





dirtfoxbr said:


> True. I got my S4 yesterday and battery time is much better than s3.

Click to collapse





Zachinater said:


> Well dah
> It has a more efficient processor
> I'm on note 2 though
> And we all know how large that battery is
> ...

Click to collapse



ty all for your comments , something else that will help me choose one of this phones ?


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 26, 2013)

royts2007 said:


> ty all for your comments , something else that will help me choose one of this phones ?

Click to collapse



Just get the one
Its better on build and the screen so not over saturated and it has the higher PPI and it has boom sound

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## bbrad (Jul 26, 2013)

Zachinater said:


> Just get the one
> Its better on build and the screen so not over saturated and it has the higher PPI and it has boom sound
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



You are so HTC biased lol all you do is recommend the HTC one you didn't even read he was wanting some thing with a big removable battery which the HTC doesn't have.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 26, 2013)

Not being biased
I recommended the s4
And he asked again
The one has some Collier features on hardware end
So I said one
Gosh

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## supasieu (Jul 26, 2013)

Can the HTC One vibrate and ring at the same time or does it require extra apps to do that?


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 27, 2013)

supasieu said:


> Can the HTC One vibrate and ring at the same time or does it require extra apps to do that?

Click to collapse



It can do both at same time

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## tyronegoku (Jul 27, 2013)

*Nexus 4 VS MotoX*

I know we cannot say anything before release, but still...

Can anyone compare Nexus 4 wth MotoX ?

I just bought a nexus 4 and am wondering if i sjould keep it or return it and wait for MotoX

Thanks


----------



## ch3mical0ne (Jul 27, 2013)

kmh4321 said:


> If you want a super smooth and a well designed and neat UI, excellent build quality and have money to spare, go for the latest iPad.
> 
> If you want real value for money and the pure Android experience and the awesome option to develop your own software, go for Nexus(7 or 10).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im in the need of a new tablet,i have a galaxy tab 2 7.0 powervr, atm.couple games struggle to run so yeah,
i really dunno what tablet to get, i know i want a 7 inch.not sure if i could get use to a little smaller otherwise i would go for a mobile.
i also love my gaming,and i hate how the nexus does not have sd slot,really pisses me off! 
im so clueless on what to get! i would love some help!
info on gpus, and chipsets. would be much appreciated!!  
cheers!


----------



## yrsoni (Jul 28, 2013)

*compare*

MMX a110  vs. Galaxy grand


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 28, 2013)

ch3mical0ne said:


> Im in the need of a new tablet,i have a galaxy tab 2 7.0 powervr, atm.couple games struggle to run so yeah,
> i really dunno what tablet to get, i know i want a 7 inch.not sure if i could get use to a little smaller otherwise i would go for a mobile.
> i also love my gaming,and i hate how the nexus does not have sd slot,really pisses me off!
> im so clueless on what to get! i would love some help!
> ...

Click to collapse



New nexus 7

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 09:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 AM ----------




yrsoni said:


> MMX a110  vs. Galaxy grand

Click to collapse



Galaxy grand quattro

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## sifuz (Jul 29, 2013)

was looking for a list of all the existing or future products that have hdmi out(not MHL)

i'm aware of 3 atm:


RazrHD
Nexus 10
Nexus 7(2013)


----------



## dwinovax (Jul 29, 2013)

Zachinater said:


> Not being biased
> I recommended the s4
> And he asked again
> The one has some Collier features on hardware end
> ...

Click to collapse





I've tried the S4 and HTC One. And reviews all say the S4 is a better phone. But I beg to defer.


----------



## Diomoron (Jul 29, 2013)

compare the s4 to the newest htc one...

is it true that the htc only has a 4 mp. cam? because i saw it @ a vodafone shop and there stands 4 mp. cam. but the s4 has 13 or 14 mp.

can that be true? and i also saw that the htc haven´t a slod for an sd-card. and internal memory is 16gb, that from the s4 32gb + ext. memory, right?


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 29, 2013)

Diomoron said:


> compare the s4 to the newest htc one...
> 
> is it true that the htc only has a 4 mp. cam? because i saw it @ a vodafone shop and there stands 4 mp. cam. but the s4 has 13 or 14 mp.
> 
> can that be true? and i also saw that the htc haven´t a slod for an sd-card. and internal memory is 16gb, that from the s4 32gb + ext. memory, right?

Click to collapse



The htc one does have 4 mp but they are ultra pixels so they consume more light and perform much better than average pixels 
And the s4 only has 16gb or 32 with expandable but the one has 32 or 64 without expandable memory 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Diomoron (Jul 29, 2013)

allright. then i saw it wrong. sounds like a nice thing. sounds like i have to wait until girlfriend gets her new htc one and take a look at it. and then watch an s4 how it compares.


----------



## devnulled (Jul 30, 2013)

*changing phones and need advice*

All the below comes down to, I want a 4g Verizon phone, reasonably priced, that does great tethered with wifi for root, has a decent radio for fringe areas even if it falls back to 3g, and can be rooted reasonably easily. Im leaning toward the Galaxy Nexus, but do like htc phoes having come from the original incredible.Price and reliability are big concerns too. 

Im trying to decide which phone would be better, the Galaxy nexus HTC Incredible 4g, Galaxy SIII or S4 or Galaxy Note II,. I use my phone for texing, surfing the web and tethering to my laptop. 
Went with the old palm pre plus originally, then when hp bought them and screwed the devs by not releasing webos 2 to current users (though I have the beta around here still), I went to an HTC incredible. Now I did have free tethering and still have the email that stated so when I had my contract, but they dont seem to want to honor that. I even bought a palm pre 2 and like it, but no 4g lte and tethering seemed to give it hiccups. Currently using my wifes old Droid 3 and it does ok, but foxfi or even wifi tether for root doesnt work well on it and sometimes even reboots it and it is SLOW internet no matter what signal strength. 
But my question is which way would you go? I have a google nexus 7" tablet with 32gb ram  play games on it and do all the things a note II would do, and love it, so I would use the samsung nexus the same way Im sure. I know htc sense so it wouldnt be a problem using it. from the gaming side, I have a Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 and it is fun but end up using the nexus 7 more. Anyone have any input on phones that are reasonably priced 4g phones that do well rooted with wifi tether for root or foxfi and get decent speeds to one or two tablets camping and work well the rest of the time? (sorry for the rambling, its typical of me lol)

 John

 On Verizon obviously. and missed my contract ending a week ago, even then I would have had to pay full price or switch to a non grandfathered limited plan. I use 15-20GB of data a month surfing, listening to music and watching youtube stuff just between my tablet and the phone itself. which makes their limited plans excessively priced


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 30, 2013)

devnulled said:


> All the below comes down to, I want a 4g Verizon phone, reasonably priced, that does great tethered with wifi for root, has a decent radio for fringe areas even if it falls back to 3g, and can be rooted reasonably easily. Im leaning toward the Galaxy Nexus, but do like htc phoes having come from the original incredible.Price and reliability are big concerns too.
> 
> Im trying to decide which phone would be better, the Galaxy nexus HTC Incredible 4g, Galaxy SIII or S4 or Galaxy Note II,. I use my phone for texing, surfing the web and tethering to my laptop.
> Went with the old palm pre plus originally, then when hp bought them and screwed the devs by not releasing webos 2 to current users (though I have the beta around here still), I went to an HTC incredible. Now I did have free tethering and still have the email that stated so when I had my contract, but they dont seem to want to honor that. I even bought a palm pre 2 and like it, but no 4g lte and tethering seemed to give it hiccups. Currently using my wifes old Droid 3 and it does ok, but foxfi or even wifi tether for root doesnt work well on it and sometimes even reboots it and it is SLOW internet no matter what signal strength.
> ...

Click to collapse



Get dna

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Hrishikesh Somchatwar (Jul 30, 2013)

*cool*



yagnesh97 said:


> Samsung galaxy s3 vs iPhone 4                                      www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=4238&idPhone2=3275

Click to collapse



Well for that first compare the OSes
Andriod as you said has a goood value for money,
but u can't compare with the iOS 

---------- Post added at 03:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:41 PM ----------




dwinovax said:


> I've tried the S4 and HTC One. And reviews all say the S4 is a better phone. But I beg to defer.

Click to collapse



I would have also said the same, but lets take a view from a professional's point of view mate....See here http://www.thinkdigit.com/top-products/Mobiles-and-PDAs/top-10-smartphones-130.php


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 30, 2013)

Hrishikesh Somchatwar said:


> Well for that first compare the OSes
> Andriod as you said has a goood value for money,
> but u can't compare with the iOS
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Troll

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Hrishikesh Somchatwar (Jul 30, 2013)

what you mean?


----------



## Drewie (Jul 30, 2013)

I like HTC ONE, it looks awesome


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 30, 2013)

Hrishikesh Somchatwar said:


> what you mean?

Click to collapse



U just said iOS is better
On an android forum

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## bbrad (Jul 30, 2013)

Hrishikesh Somchatwar said:


> what you mean?

Click to collapse



Just don't post and leave this forum forever isheep.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dwinovax (Jul 30, 2013)

Hrishikesh Somchatwar said:


> Well for that first compare the OSes
> Andriod as you said has a goood value for money,
> but u can't compare with the iOS
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Exactly what I'm saying. I'd definitely go for the HTC. Its even a  gazillion times sexier than an iPhone. S4 just feels cheap. Also like the camera on the One better with its super quick snaps. But if I were to decide between the Note II or the One, that would be hard. Prob both 


Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## barondebxl (Jul 31, 2013)

Zachinater said:


> The htc one does have 4 mp but they are ultra pixels so they consume more light and perform much better than average pixels
> And the s4 only has 16gb or 32 with expandable but the one has 32 or 64 without expandable memory
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



You need to get your facts straight my friend. The ultra pixels dont perform "much better" than "average " pixels. The S4 Camera captures more details than the ultra pixel which is just a fancy name for marketing reasons. The ultra pixel camera does a better job in low light conditions due to the camera capturing more light but in day shots, the S4 has the clear advantage due to its 13mp camera thst capture very sharp shots.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 04:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:12 AM ----------




supasieu said:


> Can the HTC One vibrate and ring at the same time or does it require extra apps to do that?

Click to collapse



Lmao

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 31, 2013)

barondebxl said:


> You need to get your facts straight my friend. The ultra pixels dont perform "much better" than "average " pixels. The S4 Camera captures more details than the ultra pixel which is just a fancy name for marketing reasons. The ultra pixel camera does a better job in low light conditions due to the camera capturing more light but in day shots, the S4 has the clear advantage due to its 13mp camera thst capture very sharp shots.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They do perform much better 
They are larger single 1 mp lenses to allow more light 
The only down is that pictures are slightly softer 
But it is way better than the s4 cam 
Bottom line is u are wrong 
Have u even used the one before?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## bbrad (Jul 31, 2013)

Zachinater said:


> They do perform much better
> They are larger single 1 mp lenses to allow more light
> The only down is that pictures are slightly softer
> But it is way better than the s4 cam
> ...

Click to collapse



Honestly I gotta agree with the other guy ultra pixel is a gimmick yes it performs good but not as good as real pixels.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MWHJIMMY (Jul 31, 2013)

*Which Galaxy?*

Hi all. I'm a newbie on here and need a bit of advice. I have two opions; Galaxy S3 with 750mb data at £22 a month, or the Galaxy S4 Mini with unlimited data for £27 a month.

What do you all think?


----------



## barondebxl (Jul 31, 2013)

Zachinater said:


> They do perform much better
> They are larger single 1 mp lenses to allow more light
> The only down is that pictures are slightly softer
> But it is way better than the s4 cam
> ...

Click to collapse



You don't know what you're talking about, you spew all your nonsense without any knowledge. I have owned 3 htc one and 2 galaxy s 4. The HTC One camera performs better in low light condition but the S4 slaughters it in normal conditions due to its 13mp being capable of capturing more details. Stop misleading people and act like you know what you're talking about....you don't.


----------



## Zachinater (Aug 1, 2013)

MWHJIMMY said:


> Hi all. I'm a newbie on here and need a bit of advice. I have two opions; Galaxy S3 with 750mb data at £22 a month, or the Galaxy S4 Mini with unlimited data for £27 a month.
> 
> What do you all think?

Click to collapse



S4

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## emnozbrk (Aug 1, 2013)

ı want to but one of them but i couldnt make a decision between s4 - xperia z


----------



## Zachinater (Aug 1, 2013)

emnozbrk said:


> ı want to but one of them but i couldnt make a decision between s4 - xperia z

Click to collapse



Z is the better phone on design
But s4 I'd better on performance

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## cemcem1974 (Aug 1, 2013)

s4 is the winner for now. Iphone is dificult to handle as it doesn't allow user easily copy files from usb sticks etc.


----------



## sOuLjA4eVeR (Aug 2, 2013)

Zachinater said:


> S4
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



good to know


----------



## Yoyo0808 (Aug 2, 2013)

;D


----------



## imk79 (Aug 3, 2013)

Need to ask one thing from experts, does ram matters in android phone ? I m getting LG optimus lte 2 in a good price and it has 2 gb ram. Currently I m using at&t one x which has 1 gb ram. So do u guys thing it's a good deal as its 120 USD cheaper then dual core s3 which has also 2 gb ram. And also if anyone of u used that phone pls share his/her feedback.

Thanks in advance

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## alex.inthi (Aug 3, 2013)

*i9505*

i9505 is the Best that I have used till now


----------



## enfermo (Aug 3, 2013)

TODAY the Galaxy s4 OCTA-Core can by buy in mexico for 1000 dlls working in pay as you go iusacel company 

is that nice


----------



## Zachinater (Aug 3, 2013)

imk79 said:


> Need to ask one thing from experts, does ram matters in android phone ? I m getting LG optimus lte 2 in a good price and it has 2 gb ram. Currently I m using at&t one x which has 1 gb ram. So do u guys thing it's a good deal as its 120 USD cheaper then dual core s3 which has also 2 gb ram. And also if anyone of u used that phone pls share his/her feedback.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Definitely
Having only 1 GB can significantly slow your device down when compared to 2 gb

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## PVL_93_RU (Aug 3, 2013)

Galaxy Mega vs Galaxy Note 3

Go!


----------



## Zachinater (Aug 4, 2013)

Fatal1ty_18_RUS said:


> Galaxy Mega vs Galaxy Note 3
> 
> Go!

Click to collapse



Um... Note 3

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jeffrey1027 (Aug 4, 2013)

Zachinater said:


> Um... Note 3
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



+1 Can't wait for the Note 3


----------



## milad953 (Aug 4, 2013)

anything new on galaxy note 3?
a comparison with note 2 and 1 to see how much the phone has improved, will be nice.
of coarse, when it's out.


----------



## HiguelM528 (Aug 4, 2013)

Galaxy note III will be awesome. I got the 2'ed version and I love it. Cant wait.


----------



## Juice3250 (Aug 4, 2013)

I have to say that some of the touchless features of the Moto X look interesting and cool, like saying, "OK Google now" to activate it from the lock screen. As well as the twisting motion to open the camera. However, I believe these things can be accomplished through Tasker. Am I right?

It will be interesting to see the speed comparisons between the S4, HTC One and the Moto X. The more videos I watch and the more I read about it, the more intrigued I am about it.  Apart from that I am still planning on upgrading to an S3 for $19 from Amazon in one week cause I just can't afford the price of the latest cutting edge tech.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## barondebxl (Aug 5, 2013)

Once the note 3 comes out, it's bye bye competition. 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ifti786 (Aug 5, 2013)

Keep Desire S/Galaxy S II or upgrade to iPhone 4/Galaxy S3 Mini/Huawei Ascend Y300/Galaxy Fame or wait for the Xperia M?


----------



## shifterJJ (Aug 7, 2013)

GPS on iphone 4 was quicker and more reliable than on my htc one X. 
It has difficulties locating me when in the same places as I was with my iPhone.


----------



## Cream$ickleHJ (Aug 7, 2013)

Gets boring seeing Samsung & apple devices..function>form

"iPhone=Boat shoes,sweaters over shirt/tie,whores,non prescriptive glasses with slicked hair,hippie concerts,too much ignorance"-sent from my NEXUS 4


----------



## ryukiri (Aug 8, 2013)

you guys think that the note 3 will still be $299.99 on contract? i hope it won't be more expensive due to all the hardware upgrades


----------



## sralli (Aug 8, 2013)

hey, what do you think about a tab with these features?? specs are given below- the company is in my country only- so don't bother about that


*
Simmtronics XPAD XQ1 Specifications
Operating System Android v4.1 (Jelly Bean) OS
Processor (CPU) 1.0Ghz Cortex A7 Quad-Core
GPU PowerVR SGX544 MP2
RAM 2GB DDR3
SIM No
Network Network via Wi-Fi and 3G dongles
Primary Camera (Rear) 2 MP
Secondary Camera (Front) VGA
Camera Features Video calling, Digital zoom
Storage 16GB
Secondary Storage Expandable up to 32GB via microSD card
Display Size 10.1 Inches, 1280×800 Pixels resolutions, 10 point Multi-touch
Display Technology Capacitive touch screen
Audio Supported audio file formats: MP3, OGG, WMA, M4A, MP2, AAC, AMR, AAC, M4R, AC3, WAV, FLAC, APE
Video Supported video file formats: 3GP, AVI, FLV, MOV, MPG, MKV, WMV, MP4, RMVB, MPEG2-TS
FM Radio No
3.5mm audio jack Yes
Wi-Fi Wi-Fi 802.11 b/g/n
Bluetooth Bluetooth v3.0
Navigation No
Sensors G-Sensor
USB microUSB v2.0
HDMI Port Mini HDMI
Dimensions 9.6 x 177 x 251 mm
Weight 540 grams
Battery 6000mAh Li-Po battery
Standby time: Up to 100 hours
Battery back: Up to 5 hours
Software’s Preloaded apps and games, Document viewer, HTML5 Browser *


----------



## dkendrick (Aug 9, 2013)

*LTE Nexus 7*

Anyone know when the new Nexus 7 with cellular will be released?


----------



## Techno79 (Aug 9, 2013)

Moto X vs Motorola Droid Maxx?

Aside from the differences here: http://www.droid-life.com/2013/08/02/comparison-moto-x-vs-droid-ultra-vs-droid-maxx-vs-droid-mini/ and the Moto X hardware customisation aspect.

The specs are remarkably similar. The droid Maxx has a huge battery and wireless charging which are a big pluses in my book. I'm really hoping it's Qi wireless charging because then I can reuse the charger I have from my Nexus 4.


----------



## pravin11691 (Aug 10, 2013)

*Samsung vs Sony*

Samsung Galaxy s3 vs sony xperia z


----------



## Jespy (Aug 10, 2013)

*s3 vs motorla x*

:victory:


----------



## biker4033 (Aug 11, 2013)

BlobLobba said:


> Comparing the latest iPad and a newly released Android Tablet. Can anyone give me 3 good reasons for each device which is better and for what reason:
> 
> *Latest iPad versus Latest Android Tablet*

Click to collapse



if you have lots of money and dont mind paying extra for your apps = i pad
if you dont have lots of money and want lots of fee apps and may be a bit of hacking = samsung
if you are broke then cheap Chinese tablet and no options to do anything.:laugh:


----------



## kelvinvalencio (Aug 11, 2013)

i want compare samsung galaxy s3 and samsung galaxy note 2


----------



## sabz333 (Aug 13, 2013)

*Htc evo 4g lte*

:victory:


----------



## Zachinater (Aug 13, 2013)

Ununtu edge

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sabz333 (Aug 14, 2013)

HTC Evo 4g LTE vs Samsung Galaxy GO!


----------



## wrapperNo1 (Aug 14, 2013)

Evil1Art1ZGEY said:


> Ubuntu Edge vs Galaxy note 3: GO.

Click to collapse



You can't compare these! Note is a mature descendant of a line of successful phablets. Edge is the first of its kind, and it's NOT a phablet!


----------



## trueCrusader (Aug 14, 2013)

biker4033 said:


> if you have lots of money and dont mind paying extra for your apps = i pad
> if you dont have lots of money and want lots of fee apps and may be a bit of hacking = samsung
> if you are broke then cheap Chinese tablet and no options to do anything.:laugh:

Click to collapse



Why is an an idevice even getting a mention here? 

Sent from my XT905 using xda app-developers app


----------



## pituca292 (Aug 14, 2013)

JIAYU G3ST (G3S Turbo) vs Iocean X7 Turbo (Chinese phones)


----------



## kamendra (Aug 16, 2013)

tejkkarani said:


> which one is best nexus 7 or note 8.0

Click to collapse



Samsung Galaxy Note 8.0 is much better compare to nexus 7.


----------



## Eddie-12 (Aug 17, 2013)

Xperia tipo is better than lg optimus one.


----------



## vinayakagarwal1996 (Aug 17, 2013)

versus.io is a very good website to compare phones and tablets


----------



## DumbleCore (Aug 17, 2013)

Droid Razr or Galaxy Nexus?

I own a Droid Razr and bought my wife a Gnex,what do u think?


----------



## Phillip Wu (Aug 18, 2013)

DumbleCore said:


> Droid Razr or Galaxy Nexus?
> 
> I own a Droid Razr and bought my wife a Gnex,what do u think?

Click to collapse



Gnex is better you know both hardware and software ! 4.3 is perfect for it , I'm sure it's still a top one as long as google keep it in their way :good:


----------



## DumbleCore (Aug 18, 2013)

Phillip Wu said:


> Gnex is better you know both hardware and software ! 4.3 is perfect for it , I'm sure it's still a top one as long as google keep it in their way :good:

Click to collapse



Biggest issue on Gnex for me is  that there´s no slot for sd cards and the Razr looks better in my opinion.


----------



## AbdulJalil94 (Aug 18, 2013)

I want to buy a new android phone! Can someone tell me which one is better, Xperia U or HTC Desire C?


----------



## droidhead36 (Aug 19, 2013)

I am ready for the Note 3


----------



## kamendra (Aug 19, 2013)

AbdulJalil94 said:


> I want to buy a new android phone! Can someone tell me which one is better, Xperia U or HTC Desire C?

Click to collapse



Sony xperia U is a single sim phone. It has 3.5 inch screen display, 2,3 android operating system, Dual-core 1 GHz Processor, 512 MB RAM, 4GB internal memory, No Expandable Memory, 3G, 5 mega pixel camera with flash, No front camera, 1320 mAh battery capacity and price is around Rs. 11,000.

HTC Desire C is a single sim phone. It has 3.5 inch screen display, 4.0 android operating system, 600 MHz Processor, 512 MB RAM, 4GB internal memory, 32GB Expandable Memory, 3G, 5 mega pixel camera , No front camera, 1230 mAh battery capacity and price is around Rs. 9,500.

According to me htc desire c is best because it has almost same features on less price.


----------



## Phillip Wu (Aug 19, 2013)

kamendra said:


> Sony xperia U is a single sim phone. It has 3.5 inch screen display, 2,3 android operating system, Dual-core 1 GHz Processor, 512 MB RAM, 4GB internal memory, No Expandable Memory, 3G, 5 mega pixel camera with flash, No front camera, 1320 mAh battery capacity and price is around Rs. 11,000.
> 
> HTC Desire C is a single sim phone. It has 3.5 inch screen display, 4.0 android operating system, 600 MHz Processor, 512 MB RAM, 4GB internal memory, 32GB Expandable Memory, 3G, 5 mega pixel camera , No front camera, 1230 mAh battery capacity and price is around Rs. 9,500.
> 
> According to me htc desire c is best because it has almost same features on less price.

Click to collapse



A 600 MHz cpu is really low for recent day and it really just a bit more and enjoy a more faster phone and there are loads of development out there,


----------



## AbdulJalil94 (Aug 20, 2013)

kamendra said:


> Sony xperia U is a single sim phone. It has 3.5 inch screen display, 2,3 android operating system, Dual-core 1 GHz Processor, 512 MB RAM, 4GB internal memory, No Expandable Memory, 3G, 5 mega pixel camera with flash, No front camera, 1320 mAh battery capacity and price is around Rs. 11,000.
> 
> HTC Desire C is a single sim phone. It has 3.5 inch screen display, 4.0 android operating system, 600 MHz Processor, 512 MB RAM, 4GB internal memory, 32GB Expandable Memory, 3G, 5 mega pixel camera , No front camera, 1230 mAh battery capacity and price is around Rs. 9,500.
> 
> According to me htc desire c is best because it has almost same features on less price.

Click to collapse



i am kinda camera guy! htc desire c has a fixed focused camera. will it do the job?


----------



## sachithyoda (Aug 20, 2013)

I am going to buy a new android phone in 3-4 months time. Should i buy the Samsung Galaxy S4, wait for the new Google Nexus which is probably going to be released around that time and wait a bit longer and get Samsung Galaxy S5?


----------



## kamendra (Aug 21, 2013)

Phillip Wu said:


> A 600 MHz cpu is really low for recent day and it really just a bit more and enjoy a more faster phone and there are loads of development out there,

Click to collapse



Yes, i agree with you  that 600 MHz Processor is really low but xperia u has 2.3 android operating system and no expandable memory, we can't use more apps in it.


----------



## 404-Not Found (Aug 22, 2013)

Is a Xperia Play better or worse than the Galaxy Nexus?

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## kamendra (Aug 22, 2013)

404-Not Found said:


> Is a Xperia Play better or worse than the Galaxy Nexus?
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



According to me Galaxy Nexus is much better compare to xperia play.


----------



## lonestrider (Aug 22, 2013)

404-Not Found said:


> Is a Xperia Play better or worse than the Galaxy Nexus?
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I am using Galaxy Nexus and I can tell that it's a great device.
A little old, but works very fine until today.
Galaxy Nexus is better, unless you are a hard gamer that needs a joystick for mobile gaming.


----------



## dongvnpt (Aug 23, 2013)

I like note 3.

Gửi từ GT-I9500 của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk 2


----------



## j3drz3j (Aug 24, 2013)

Phone arena is really great for comparing all phones http://www.phonearena.com/phones


----------



## MangeS2 (Aug 24, 2013)

jadeisjaded said:


> I use phonearena and gsmarena all the time, they're great

Click to collapse



Me to, easy to browse and a good overview :thumbup:

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 4


----------



## drewwtek (Aug 25, 2013)

jadeisjaded said:


> I use phonearena and gsmarena all the time, they're great

Click to collapse



I use gsmarena more than phone arena. sometimes they put in inaccurate info in Phone arena. GSMarena serves most of my purposes. They are very detailed, and the people there really know how to rant. haha.


----------



## raffytheforc (Aug 25, 2013)

xperia p is the best among the rest.


----------



## fujcru (Aug 27, 2013)

Are there any early adopters of the Moto X on here? What do you think? I've seen some reviews where the reviewer loves the phone as a sort of device for the masses and others where they are critical that the phone doesn't really stand out. Doesn't have the best of anything really. What's the verdict?


----------



## Mordec13 (Aug 27, 2013)

To compare devices I sometimes what cnet prizefight videos.
i.e. Samsung Galaxy S4 vs HTC One


----------



## SMOKERBUNNY (Aug 27, 2013)

Fo my the best its my tablet freelander pd 90, 1,6ghz dualcore, 1gb of ram, bluetooth 2.0, wifi, android 4.1.1 front camera 2 mp with good reolution and back camera with 5.0, capacitive touch screen (5points) but in the webs says 10 points but its false. The tablet for my flys i have 208 apps (54 games) (12 emulators) restant are apps and i have internal and external free space. Only bug i can say, and i cant blame but rather to tablet android that moving applications or install a small freeze, but nothing like wait a bit and reacts quickly.


----------



## BlueSky_Vincent (Aug 28, 2013)

Im using xperia zl..waiting for z1

Sent from my C6502 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## potatola (Aug 29, 2013)

Wondering how people see Xiaomi in China.


----------



## mody_man (Aug 30, 2013)

hisense


----------



## mickjash (Aug 30, 2013)

samsung or sony xperia phones? anyone?


----------



## zri (Aug 30, 2013)

mickjash said:


> samsung or sony xperia phones? anyone?

Click to collapse



both are good lines of phones


----------



## dragon135 (Aug 31, 2013)

I think LG G2 has the best outer design and button placement. Except the back pattern is so S4.

Sent from my GT-I9500


----------



## lyg (Aug 31, 2013)

waiting for Note 3


----------



## Lprchn (Aug 31, 2013)

Love the Samsung Galaxy series!! They are absolutely amazing phones!! 

Though I have to say the Nexus is quite impressive. Especially because they are incorporating Gorilla Glass 2 into their screens!! Just as Verizon's impressive Casio Commando G'zOne and now the G'zOne 4g Lte have done. Which my good friend has elected to purchase. Although we managed to crack the screen  After rolling it over with a fork-lift, dropping it in the ocean....out the car window...through the wall...etc, etc...it cracks from falling onto a rock down a gravel road in the country side!! HA!!


----------



## Spirit_TheEnCore (Sep 2, 2013)

*S4 vs. ONE*

Samsung Galaxy S4 vs. HTC ONE???? - what to get guys?


----------



## Andish (Sep 2, 2013)

Nexus 4 vs Huawei Ascend P6. I have trouble deciding :crying:


----------



## brianjaydean (Sep 2, 2013)

Spirit_TheEnCore said:


> Samsung Galaxy S4 vs. HTC ONE???? - what to get guys?

Click to collapse



The S4 utilizes the Snapdragon 600 processor much more liberally as far as thermal throttling and stock CPU/GPU frequencies.
However I believe the One is a better quality phone with it's metal housing, front speakers which are VERY nice, and wide angle ultra pixel camera lense. Also worth noting that there is generally no noticeable difference in performance between the One and S4.


----------



## dr4nn0r (Sep 2, 2013)

I prefer Samsung. I think they have more software development from the brand, and also I think much more people customizing roms.


----------



## armyjon99 (Sep 3, 2013)

I got Madden 25 Anniversary edition with the sunday ticket code. So now I have access on a tablet,phone or PC. 

I'm stuck trying to figure out the best way to get it to my 60 inch TV.

Things I'm looking into:

Ipad mini with lighting port hdmi adapter-Yes I know new ipads might be announced soon.
New Nexus 7-
I'm concerned buying a android tablet as I bought a ASUS transformer for $500 when they first came out and the app marketplace was very lacking in anything worthwhile. I know know there are so many more apps made for ipad.

I love the specs on the nexus 7 but I haven't heard of anything ground breaking in the app store that itunes already has.

I have a HTC EVO 3D so I'm leaning towards the ipad mini due to the fact that I carry Android in my pocket all day long. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Shindouz (Sep 3, 2013)

BlobLobba said:


> Comparing the latest iPad and a newly released Android Tablet. Can anyone give me 3 good reasons for each device which is better and for what reason:
> 
> *Latest iPad versus Latest Android Tablet*

Click to collapse




I personally think Android tablet is better because samsung OWNS!


----------



## jennifergao (Sep 3, 2013)

*ios vs android*



Anil kaushik said:


> Thanks man
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



personally speaking, i prefer iphone than android devices. ios is more fluent.


----------



## Shadow/ (Sep 3, 2013)

*Nexus 4 Vs Galaxy 3 MINI*

They're priced the same in my country. Most people would say it's a no-brainer (although it isn't).
Nexus 4 got 4 faster cores, bigger screen, camera, pixel density, blah blah blah.... BUT galaxy 3 mini has removable battery and external_sd slot.
I'm gonna use it as my main phone for at least 2 years. Which one should I buy?


----------



## Dejantancic (Sep 5, 2013)

*help fast*

hey ppl i need help to decide which one tablet to buy, i have isolated 2 for my money rank i i need your opinion.
Prestigio PMP5780D_DUO 8"     or     Acer Iconia A1-810 8"
tnx.


----------



## floramy (Sep 5, 2013)

Shadow/ said:


> They're priced the same in my country. Most people would say it's a no-brainer (although it isn't).
> Nexus 4 got 4 faster cores, bigger screen, camera, pixel density, blah blah blah.... BUT galaxy 3 mini has removable battery and external_sd slot.
> I'm gonna use it as my main phone for at least 2 years. Which one should I buy?

Click to collapse



I so wanna buy nexus 4, but the camera is kinda crappy from what I've seen on gsm arena  the pics turn out pretty noisy :crying:
but I'm still in a trilemma - nexus 4, galaxy s3 or sony xperia sp?


----------



## guedeshot (Sep 6, 2013)

j3drz3j said:


> Phone arena is really great for comparing all phones http://www.phonearena.com/phones

Click to collapse



Best site. I always compare the phones there when looking for a new one.


----------



## infamshxr (Sep 7, 2013)

Some background: I currently have Sprint, own a Nexus S 4G (yes, its def showing its age...), loving stock android 4.2.2 (rooted and have rasbeanjelly installed). I hate custom UI's (Touchwiz and Sense, for example), so any phone that's not stock android will be rooted so that I do get stock look. I also will want to be able to root and put on TWRP or CWM and the possibility of a different ROM, so being able to do that is a must... So I will be switching to Verizon in the next few months coming up and now that it seems that all the big boys are out for the year, the biggest question comes out... Which phone?

Ive been reading alot of reviews and articles and such stuff on phonearena.com and have found that the best phones for Verizon right now are the following:

Galaxy S4
HTC One
LG G2
Moto X
Droid Maxx

So that's alot of phones, right? So I decided to come up with a chart with specs and read some more reviews and comparisons to help limit it down a bit and here's what I limited it down to:

Galaxy S4
Moto X

*Note: I have smaller hands, so the G2 didn't appeal to me, regardless of its great reviews. the S4 is cutting it close, but seems the Moto X is most comfortable overall.

Now the comparisons I found on these two are that obviously the S4 is beefier in the hardware dept as far as speed and the screen, but... Touchwiz... Enough said. Because of that, I read that the Moto X runs smoother and quicker. Problem is, I won't be keeping Touchwiz and I am trying to find a comparison between the two phones with the S4 not running Touchwiz on it. Like the Google Edition, for example, but I can't seem to find what I'm looking for.

Anyone have any thoughts, point me somewhere or best of all, hands on experience? As of right now, Im leaning towards the Moto X...

Thanks in advance. 

PS - Thanks, diestarbucks for being a rude smartass and linking me here then closing my original thread. Oops, I mean pointing me in the right direction. Glad to know we have curtious moderators!  Watch me get suspended and banned for voicing my opinion on "customer service" or whatever you wanna call it from the forum's staff, but seriously, is it so hard to be nice?


----------



## diestarbucks (Sep 7, 2013)

infamshxr said:


> PS - Thanks, diestarbucks for being a rude smartass and linking me here then closing my original thread. Oops, I mean pointing me in the right direction. Glad to know we have curtious moderators!  Watch me get suspended and banned for voicing my opinion on "customer service" or whatever you wanna call it from the forum's staff, but seriously, is it so hard to be nice?for not only taking the time to post the links for me and pointing me in the right direction, but also giving me a high five at the end!

Click to collapse



You're Welcome!


----------



## vipinbp (Sep 7, 2013)

*Low end phone suggestion*

Hey everyone.. I wanted suggestions on a low end device (around 10,000 INR). I didn't want to create a new thread for this, hope this is fine.
I narrowed my options to HTC Desire C (currently available only for online purchase), Samsung galaxy Fame and Sony Xperia M.
I want to buy this for my dad asap. I'm totally confused on what to go for.
I live in India (if it helps in helping me ). If there's any other good phone other than this kindly suggest me.
I need a decent hardware with less hanging issues. My friends have scared me with sony products telling they hang often and restart and that LCD gets spoilt soon.
I had already disappointed him previously by getting a Nokia 311 which needs to be thrown in less that a year since i bought it. 
I don't want to do mistakes.
I request you guys to help me out. Please 
Thanks in advance.
Any help really appreciated.


----------



## neokhark (Sep 9, 2013)

floramy said:


> I so wanna buy nexus 4, but the camera is kinda crappy from what I've seen on gsm arena  the pics turn out pretty noisy :crying:
> but I'm still in a trilemma - nexus 4, galaxy s3 or sony xperia sp?

Click to collapse



i think the best camera is always sony :good:


----------



## jambriz (Sep 9, 2013)

Better to wait for nexus 5 or get the nexus 4 from the play store? Nexus 5 is just around the corner but the nexus 4 is so cheap and has the highest active modding support. 

Sent from my ST18i


----------



## SBTlauien (Sep 9, 2013)

So many phones out there.


----------



## DCastro555 (Sep 10, 2013)

jambriz said:


> Better to wait for nexus 5 or get the nexus 4 from the play store? Nexus 5 is just around the corner but the nexus 4 is so cheap and has the highest active modding support.
> 
> Sent from my ST18i

Click to collapse



What google is doing (giving the latest support only to their phones) is wrong. It should give same support to all "new" phones that come around with android.


----------



## troybarr (Sep 10, 2013)

*first time here...*

google prolly has better reasons than we thought


----------



## barondebxl (Sep 10, 2013)

Damn the iPhone 5s I'd blazing fast"!!! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sralli (Sep 10, 2013)

NEXUS 7 2012 vs SAMSUNG GALAXY TAB 3 210 .... which one do you think is better and why?? which will be the favorite in the coming days?? and which one should a person go for if he is looking for a budget tablet... this is going to be an epic battle... what do you think.... ???? Reply as fast as u can


----------



## RyanRacer48 (Sep 10, 2013)

*MOTO*

Motorola is far superior to Samsung.  Even basics like build quality are just better.


----------



## sdsubball23 (Sep 11, 2013)

What's the smoothest android phone? I'm talking about smooth scrolling in the internet browser, etc., smooth and fluid opening of programs, almost zero or no lag at all, and as close to the iphone as possible. 

I was testing the scrolling in the internet browser for various phones at the VZ store, and none of the androids were as smooth as the iPhone 5. I tried Moto X, Moto droid maxx, S4, HTC One, and my own phone, the HTC Rezound. The closest one to the iPhone was the Moto X. Perhaps some of the androids weren't configured properly, because I did test an S4 at another place that had smoother scrolling than the I tested described in this post.

Will androids have or do any of them currently have iPhone-like ultra smooth scrolling?


----------



## joaoghost (Sep 11, 2013)

I have a Samsung S3 and im really satisfied with it. It's super fast, takes great pictures and the battery lasts for a very long time. At this moment for the price of an S3 i wouldnt buy any of the newest phones, it would be a waste of money...


----------



## harontas (Sep 11, 2013)

*gsmarena*

best weblink gsmarena! my latest comparison zte blade vs xperia ray!


----------



## APGordon (Sep 11, 2013)

BlobLobba said:


> Comparing the latest iPad and a newly released Android Tablet. Can anyone give me 3 good reasons for each device which is better and for what reason:
> 
> *Latest iPad versus Latest Android Tablet*

Click to collapse



The iPad has better apps, ease of use, and probably faster internet speed (not 100% sure about that though)


----------



## naiponnoi (Sep 13, 2013)

anyone wants to compare Alcatel phones?


----------



## delfdabat (Sep 13, 2013)

*enough ember*



APGordon said:


> probably faster internet speed (not 100% sure about that though)

Click to collapse



doesn't that have to do with whatever internet service provider you have and the speed they are providing vs. the device itself?


----------



## Ajs1992 (Sep 15, 2013)

Apart from the new Razr MAXX, is there any other phone with better battery life than the Razr HD MAXX?


----------



## talentsfromindia (Sep 16, 2013)

*iPad apps extension*

Hi all,

I just wanted to know what is the application's file extension in iPad & can we install any application in iPad directly from storage ??

---------- Post added at 11:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 AM ----------




APGordon said:


> The iPad has better apps, ease of use, and probably faster internet speed (not 100% sure about that though)

Click to collapse



There is not any internet speed deference in iPad or any android based tablet, only plus point with iPad you can get is 4G support, then only you will see any difference. Well I love the touch gestures in iPad, this is something which all android users miss in tablets.


----------



## el-beast (Sep 16, 2013)

Really good thread


----------



## DhaAlekz (Sep 18, 2013)

GS2 vs Nexus 4. Which one is better?


----------



## RussianPolitburo (Sep 19, 2013)

DhaAlekz said:


> GS2 vs Nexus 4. Which one is better?

Click to collapse



I would get the Nexus 4 to be honest.


----------



## robertusIT (Sep 19, 2013)

DhaAlekz said:


> GS2 vs Nexus 4. Which one is better?

Click to collapse



n4 is better also because is newer than gs2

n4 have more ram, faster cpu

gs2 is better only because have micro sd and removable battery.


----------



## sonyachin (Sep 20, 2013)

*Cheap and amazing phone*

I recently brought a huawei g510 for $149 au and i am very very happy with it. i have had a samsung i9100 and a i9250 in the past and this g510 is a fraction of the price and just as good. So if anyone is looking for a cheap smartphone i highly recommend the ascend g510.   4.5" screen for $149 is value for money! :cyclops:


----------



## Denominax (Sep 22, 2013)

talentsfromindia said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just wanted to know what is the application's file extension in iPad & can we install any application in iPad directly from storage ??
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If I can remember correctly the iDevice app format is *.ipsw. You cannot install directly from the device however, and you can only install them if it's jailbroken.


----------



## Hari23 (Sep 22, 2013)

Xperia M or Galaxy Core or Galaxy Ace 3 or Galaxy S Duos ? Any other choice?


----------



## Karchikumar (Sep 23, 2013)

Fine .. 

Sent from my Xperia U using xda app-developers app


----------



## spinn360 (Sep 23, 2013)

http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/bright-switch-the-new-way-to-power-your-life/x/4784946

Has anyone seen this ye?   Future smart home device, or a step toward one maybe.


----------



## Manuelpz (Sep 26, 2013)

Nexus 4 and galaxy s4, I have both but is it shame Google nexus 4 phone is on the 3g

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## xujinyangboy (Sep 26, 2013)

Just have a look good


----------



## shaungregg (Sep 27, 2013)

Manuelpz said:


> Nexus 4 and galaxy s4, I have both but is it shame Google nexus 4 phone is on the 3g
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Never tried the Nexus 4 but the LG Optimus G was my favorite phone ever until I got my G2, I couldn't survive without LTE or I would have snapped up a Nexus when they dropped to 199.00. I just owned an S4, Htc One and now the G2 all within a month after selling my Optimus G. The S4 made me miss my Optimus, the One was just a great sexy phone I hope we see more Androids use other materials aside from plastics. The G2 is amazing, I use my phone more now than ever before just because its such a pleasure whereas before I was more likely to break out my tablet or laptop for certain chores or games.


----------



## peishanzhai (Sep 28, 2013)

*Have you guys heard of..*

What do you guys think fo Xiaocai? Android 4.2, bought this on comebuy.

Quad-Core
1,2GHz
Android 4.2
ROM 4G
RAM 1G

What you guys think of it?


----------



## adrianmat (Sep 28, 2013)

peishanzhai said:


> What do you guys think fo Xiaocai? Android 4.2, bought this on comebuy.
> 
> Quad-Core
> 1,2GHz
> ...

Click to collapse



Heard of, some words, specs are good it all depends on hands on, how you feel with it.
Also i read somewhere about Xiaocai X9 that are plenty of rom's but it depends from where you bought your phone to get it ready made.


----------



## mt40 (Sep 29, 2013)

samsung galaxy s3 vs samsung galaxy note 2


----------



## Trozzul (Sep 30, 2013)

LG venice vs LG L7  plox custom roms fo venice.


----------



## snmatias (Oct 2, 2013)

xt316 vs p500?


----------



## soeltz7fold (Oct 3, 2013)

*XM vs sIIImini*

another senior please compare about my device now XM with S3 Mini:good:

in the price range, sIII mini is same level with XL. but i think in the perform is same with xm??
cmiiw


----------



## Talon65442 (Oct 3, 2013)

*Hisense Sero 7 Pro vs ASUS MeMo Pad HD 7*

Had my S7P for a week now... Unless we can get some real progress on Apps2SD in the next week think I might be returning it and going for the ASUS.

Anyone tried both? Which do you prefer and why?

Should I hold out past the 15 day return period with a device that WILL be getting 4.3?

Does the AMPHD7 still have Apps2SD with 4.2?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## blackrebel (Oct 4, 2013)

LG G2 with Snapdragon 800


----------



## Devonskoolass (Oct 5, 2013)

*Htc evo 4g lte miui*

anybody know why i keep running into an unresposive touch screen after flashing miui v5 jewel on my htc evo 4g lte? HELP i cant post into the forum because i never have questions


----------



## maxsum (Oct 6, 2013)

Nexus 4 vs Moto X.
If Moto can cut the price down then moto x will be excellent.


----------



## soban_mub (Oct 6, 2013)

hello every1

I wanna buy an android. and i used these phone under my budget

Panasonic P11 and Samsung grand duos.(both are dual sim which i need)

I wanna know which is best for gaming and performance n long lasting.


----------



## dacthangtw (Oct 6, 2013)

Which is better, Note 2 and Note 3


----------



## karbonna1 (Oct 6, 2013)

*Panasonic P11*



soban_mub said:


> hello every1
> 
> I wanna buy an android. and i used these phone under my budget
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Samsung grand duos is better.
1. Removable battery.
2. Better CPU (though dual core but its A9)
3. Wifi direct.
4. better battery and disk capacity.
5. Brand and after sales support.

I will say check Huawei phones also. they are really good devices.


----------



## brontolon (Oct 6, 2013)

I Meizu MX2 32 GB but little or not at all supported by the comunity
a real shame


----------



## calversbuyuk (Oct 6, 2013)

*Sony Xperia Z Ultra*

Who has one? after looking at one today I think im going to buy one, before I do this week can you all please give me an feedback on them as much as possible just anything related to the phone either pros or cons about it for example, battery is great and so on  
just don't want to end my current contract to get it and then be annoyed or whatever  and yes before anyone says the note 3 is to small and no I wont find 6.4" too big lol


----------



## soban_mub (Oct 7, 2013)

karbonna1 said:


> Samsung grand duos is better.
> 1. Removable battery.
> 2. Better CPU (though dual core but its A9)
> 3. Wifi direct.
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks man. i will go for Samsung.

and what about thier GPUs? which one is better and most compatible with games?


----------



## deltaforce936 (Oct 7, 2013)

Could you compare Samsung galaxy grand duos (I9802) and grand quadtro (I8552) ?


----------



## sirzune (Oct 7, 2013)

*Good website*

I like that website.



Zeuscluts said:


> The best website I prefer to compare any devices of any XYZ company is.
> www.gsmarena.com
> Use the compare Function While viewing and phone specification.
> And also the user review about the phone and the daily interest and popularity is available here.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## bluelover1986 (Oct 8, 2013)

just meizu mx3 VS xiaomi 3 phone


----------



## soban_mub (Oct 8, 2013)

he guys I bought sony xperia M dual sim phone over SG grand duos.. just cuz other forced me for its being cheaper.. 
did i do an big mistake listening them? 
and also i have lots of game for SG S duos. . will it run on Xperia M???? please suggest me sooooon

thank you


----------



## nguyenthienqui (Oct 8, 2013)

LG G2 & SS S4. Which one's better than?


----------



## dr.m0x (Oct 8, 2013)

dacthangtw said:


> Which is better, Note 2 and Note 3

Click to collapse



The new one if you can justify the expense. It's simply amazing.

Sent from my SM-N9005


----------



## Traettese92 (Oct 8, 2013)

dacthangtw said:


> Which is better, Note 2 and Note 3

Click to collapse



I have note2 and is Incredible. .note3 is awesome!!

Inviato dal mio GT-N7100 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## eddyfosman (Oct 8, 2013)

I vote for note 3 too. 


Traettese92 said:


> I have note2 and is Incredible. .note3 is awesome!!
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-N7100 con Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## KungPow90 (Oct 9, 2013)

You guys think that it's worth getting the note 3? Seems pretty incremental. More of a spec bump. Nothing too exciting but still, it looks hella sweet.


----------



## dr.m0x (Oct 9, 2013)

KungPow90 said:


> You guys think that it's worth getting the note 3? Seems pretty incremental. More of a spec bump. Nothing too exciting but still, it looks hella sweet.

Click to collapse



Any single improvement wouldn't be worth the upgrade. However we are talking improvements in almost every way. The screen looks amazing not so much because of the resolution but the brightness and colour rendition. The camera produces clearer shots.  Performance is much better on paper and slightly smoother in reality. It's thinner and feels better in the hand. It looks better. You can do more with the pen and you can use it to operate the capacitive buttons. The Samsung keyboard is much better than  both the note 2 and s4. S finder is actually very useful - it indexes all the content on your phone to make it easy to find. Multi window has improved. 32 gb units are readily available. There are also a bunch of other tweaks in the ui. Most of them are subtle but they add up to an overall better experience. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 now Free


----------



## Recognized Noob (Oct 9, 2013)

*Best?*

Which is better galaxy s3 or s4? Considering their price vs performance ratio.


----------



## kohage (Oct 9, 2013)

i've been wondering to change my xperia acro s to samsung galaxy mega 5.8.. can any one can give me the comparison? thx


----------



## PackMan123 (Oct 10, 2013)

Note 3 seems like a good device to get


----------



## alaminok (Oct 10, 2013)

note 3 or S4  \m/    :victory:


----------



## vad0s (Oct 10, 2013)

Which one of these china phones? 
* THL W8 Beyond 
* THL W200
* Haier W910
* Jiayu G3T
* Jiayu G4T

or wait for ZTE Grand X2 In?


----------



## reaper1998 (Oct 11, 2013)

*karbonn titanium S2 vs S1*

Hi! I am new to this site and i want to pick a phone from these two.Will Yo help Me Decide

Benchmarks are as follows:
Titanium S1:
Quadrant Benchmark: 4550.
Antutu Benchmark: 10966.
Nenamark2: 40.1 fps.
Linpack : Single 50, Multi 105.
Multi Touch: 5 point.

Titanium S2:
Quadrant Benchmark : 3986.
Anututu Benchmark : 13575.
Nenamark2 : 41.5 fps.
Vellamo : HTML5 = 1386, Metal = 430.
Multi Touch : 5 point

Specs are as follows:
Titanium S1:
MSM8625 Qualcomm Snapdragon processor 1.2 ghz with Adreno 203 GPU
4.5 inch wvga display
1gb Ram
1600 mah battery

Titanium S2:
MT6589M 1.2 ghz with PowerVR SGX 544 MP
512 mb Ram
5 inch fwvga
2100 mah battery

I want to pick a phone and choices are strictly these two.
i want to play games like nova 3, gangter rio,Shadowgun,Dead Trigger
Which of these phones can play them smoothly?
If there will be difference in gaming preformance,how much will it be?
If anybody could upload video playing some of these games on titanium s2 on youtube it will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance


----------



## la.qu (Oct 11, 2013)

Xiaomi mi3 or lg g2 ?? I live in austria in Europa i heard  that The mi3 (with qualcomm) will only work with Thema Chinese network ins this true??

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## xamxamas (Oct 11, 2013)

*difference between these smarts*

Hi everyone,

Maby anybody knows is this devices is the same or not?

malata i8 and  eSTAR x45, for this moment i can't  post URL, but i think you understand me, apologies

chipset is the same. It posible to find custom ROM for this device ?

eSTAR is chine brand, but lithuanians put on eSTAR logo

Thank you


----------



## Jackamma (Oct 11, 2013)

iPhone 4s or galaxy s2?
I had the iPhone but I sold it and now I buy the Galaxy s2, I like it very much! Do you guys think I made a mistake?


----------



## dodgebizkit (Oct 12, 2013)

Jackamma said:


> iPhone 4s or galaxy s2?
> I had the iPhone but I sold it and now I buy the Galaxy s2, I like it very much! Do you guys think I made a mistake?

Click to collapse



It is a tough decision but I think the s2 is ultimately slightly better.



I was interested in a video comparison between the note 1 and 3


----------



## barondebxl (Oct 12, 2013)

KungPow90 said:


> You guys think that it's worth getting the note 3? Seems pretty incremental. More of a spec bump. Nothing too exciting but still, it looks hella sweet.

Click to collapse



I got the Note 3, fantastic isnt enough to describe it.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## joelprazeres (Oct 13, 2013)

Jackamma said:


> iPhone 4s or galaxy s2?
> I had the iPhone but I sold it and now I buy the Galaxy s2, I like it very much! Do you guys think I made a mistake?

Click to collapse



Not, s2 bether than i4s


----------



## goktahan (Oct 13, 2013)

thanks man


----------



## Panneer Selvam (Oct 13, 2013)

*compare*

Galaxy S4 and iphone 4...


----------



## dhruv7855 (Oct 13, 2013)

Jackamma said:


> iPhone 4s or galaxy s2?
> I had the iPhone but I sold it and now I buy the Galaxy s2, I like it very much! Do you guys think I made a mistake?

Click to collapse



if you like customizations....you have the perfect one now....most developed phone till now


----------



## timmy_k (Oct 13, 2013)

Jackamma said:


> iPhone 4s or galaxy s2?
> I had the iPhone but I sold it and now I buy the Galaxy s2, I like it very much! Do you guys think I made a mistake?

Click to collapse



I had the iPhone..jaibroken..cydia and all.  It was fun for a minute, but gets boring to me.  I would go with the s2...just my $.02.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Muraki (Oct 14, 2013)

Ordered a lifeproof nuud case, got the galaxy s4, and first thing I did was root, unlock and put hyperdrive ROM onto it and into the case it went! I am very pleased with it. It is my first time rooting, unlocking and installing a custom rom onto a device.


----------



## sanspark (Oct 14, 2013)

s3 vs nexus 4 vs xperia zr vs desire 601

any suggestion for mentioned above? or any new


----------



## rendi78f9b194 (Oct 15, 2013)

woPad WOT: Android 2.1 Tablet, Track Ball, 7", 800MHZ ARM CPU, Wifi, G-sensor, HDMI Output, Camera,
what do you think?


----------



## brian999 (Oct 15, 2013)

rendi78f9b194 said:


> woPad WOT: Android 2.1 Tablet, Track Ball, 7", 800MHZ ARM CPU, Wifi, G-sensor, HDMI Output, Camera,
> what do you think?

Click to collapse



Can you get a better one shipped from Taiwan or Hong Kong?  That seems rather slow and really old Android version.  When shipped to the US; you can get one from Taiwan or Hong Kong for $70-$100USD but that maybe too expansive; I don't know.


----------



## Wotzit (Oct 16, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> he guys I bought sony xperia M dual sim phone over SG grand duos.. just cuz other forced me for its being cheaper..
> did i do an big mistake listening them?
> and also i have lots of game for SG S duos. . will it run on Xperia M???? please suggest me sooooon
> 
> thank you

Click to collapse



The DUOS I have is OK, but the user RAM is irritatingly inadequate. I found Link2SD essential, for getting a reasonable amount of Apps to co-exist, and Juice Defender equally so, to avoid having to charge the phone every night if both SIMs are active.
Once it was all set up though, I am happy with the performance. (If I were a games players, I doubt I would be happy with the standard battery supplied).


----------



## danielrostron (Oct 17, 2013)

*which 10.1 tablet?*

Hi all, can't decide which tablet to get out of these two. Have read various reviews online which rate both highly but the only advantage I can see is that the Pipo has inbuilt GPS which isn't really a deal breaker for me.

The build quality on the Cube U30GT2 looks better than the Pipo M9 Pro but the M9 Pro looks a lot nicer in black! I've read a lot of customer reviews for the Cube U30GT2 which say it is very good but can find very few for the M9 Pro.

I can't decide! Is there anything I should be aware of with these two? Is one particularly better than the other? Does one seem more reliable/stable?

I can get them for pretty much the same price so i'm just trying to suss out which would be the best option - I won't really be using any for graphic intensive gaming, it'll be used mostly for watching videos whilst travelling, browsing the web and maybe playing with a few music apps.

Any help/opinions/info would be much appreciated!


----------



## claudi82 (Oct 17, 2013)

I would go for the Cube U30GT2


----------



## allan1229 (Oct 18, 2013)

claudi82 said:


> I would go for the Cube U30GT2

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lex02 (Oct 18, 2013)

LG L5 vs LG P970?


----------



## jjchico (Oct 18, 2013)

*i8730*

Galaxy Express (i8730): it is a nice middle range. What are the posible alternatives?


----------



## hai88 (Oct 20, 2013)

sanspark said:


> s3 vs nexus 4 vs xperia zr vs desire 601
> 
> any suggestion for mentioned above? or any new

Click to collapse



i'd say N4. i have one for over 7 months now and its awesome. battery is great [unlike other reviews] but i need more


----------



## coyotehunter (Oct 21, 2013)

Does anyone know how to add boot anim sound to huawei inspira h867g.   rooted .busy box can't find custom ROM for this model cwm or twrp  help

Sent from my Huawei-H867G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 PM ----------

Does anyone know of a custom ROM for huawei inspiraH 867 ji can't find anything

Sent from my Huawei-H867G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Mysticales (Oct 22, 2013)

Hey everyone, In the morning I have a tough choice to make. Galaxy S4 or Note 3 for ATT. I am leaning toward the S4 personally as I feel the Spen and watch are more gimmicky then practical daily use. However figured I would check here. Now aside from more ram, cpu speed on the Note 3... and maybe better Nintendo DS emulation, is there any real reason I should consider the note 3? 

Also which one has the better roms? I would think the S4 has had some good time to develop and be more stable, considering I read about how the Note 3 has something new to detect custom flashing eh? Anyways just thought I would check. About to give my close friend my S3 to upgrade hers and start fiddling with a new device myself. Thanks.


----------



## ShahzaadT (Oct 22, 2013)

Mysticales said:


> Hey everyone, In the morning I have a tough choice to make. Galaxy S4 or Note 3 for ATT. I am leaning toward the S4 personally as I feel the Spen and watch are more gimmicky then practical daily use. However figured I would check here. Now aside from more ram, cpu speed on the Note 3... and maybe better Nintendo DS emulation, is there any real reason I should consider the note 3?
> 
> Also which one has the better roms? I would think the S4 has had some good time to develop and be more stable, considering I read about how the Note 3 has something new to detect custom flashing eh? Anyways just thought I would check. About to give my close friend my S3 to upgrade hers and start fiddling with a new device myself. Thanks.

Click to collapse



If you go with the S4 do not take the exynos version. take i9505 and you should get good roms. The i9500 are currently struggling with stable Roms becuase samsungs not releasing any sources. I am suffering with i9500 lol :\ no Official CM or anything. Personally i think the best is Nexus 5. No need for custom roms  comes with proper android no junk


----------



## indorocker (Oct 22, 2013)

what is the most fundamental difference about the grand galaxy to galaxy core?


----------



## jmepogeta147359 (Oct 23, 2013)

:good: what is the difference of galaxy acei and ace?


----------



## bendungan (Oct 24, 2013)

android forever


----------



## KikoLyne (Oct 24, 2013)

best mediatek processor?


----------



## Rolling Pank (Oct 26, 2013)

*Pipo Tablet*

I recommend Pipo M6pro.

reasonal price; wonderful screen; Large ROM of 32GB ; RETINA DISPLAY .


----------



## claudi82 (Oct 26, 2013)

KikoLyne said:


> best mediatek processor?

Click to collapse



None, mediatek sucks


----------



## Kulinick (Oct 26, 2013)

claudi82 said:


> None, mediatek sucks

Click to collapse



:good:


----------



## a.marduk (Oct 27, 2013)

mediatek : cheap , good performance, why not?


----------



## mrd2 (Oct 27, 2013)

*Samsung Galaxy W (I8150)*

:good::good::good:


----------



## xamxamas (Oct 27, 2013)

Retina sucks cos very fast discharging battery 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## xxkellerman (Oct 28, 2013)

*S4 FTW*

:good::good::good::good::good:


----------



## sanspark (Oct 28, 2013)

s3 vs nexus 4
or any on same price range

what would be your option?


----------



## XBBlade (Oct 28, 2013)

sanspark said:


> s3 vs nexus 4
> or any on same price range
> 
> what would be your option?

Click to collapse



HTC One, rock solid phone . No experience with Nexus. Samsung always felt plastic to me.


----------



## TiTAN-O-One (Oct 28, 2013)

Ello guys! So I'm stucked between choosing a Xperia V or an Xperia L. I'm quite a heavy gamer, an Adreno 305 GPU on the Xperia L sounds fantastic but it has rather the low end version of the Snapdragon S4 processor unlike the Xperia V which has the higher end S4 pro but lower GPU (Adreno 225) So? Which is for my kind of device? 

#FeMBlaC


----------



## hannmja (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello,

may this link can help you.
www*smartprix*com/mobiles/sony_xperia_l_vs_sony_xperia_v-c2793_2556.php
replace * with dot,
i can't post link in here T____T
i need 10 posts to share outside link.

i use this web a lot when i need to comparing devices.


----------



## AnTuTuLabs (Oct 29, 2013)

*another way for device comparison*

introducing a new way to show differences between two devices, besides subjective user experiences. 
run AnTuTu Benchmark, and compare your device with the popular one. :lol 
hope some one will not throw old phone out of window. :laugh:


----------



## basitnadeem28 (Oct 29, 2013)

*Galaxy S3 vs Nexus 4*

Comparing Galaxy S3 and Nexus 4. Both are almost same in price in Pakistan. So, which one is worth to buy.


----------



## dkdkdk07 (Oct 30, 2013)

*ryardss 158*



basitnadeem28 said:


> Comparing Galaxy S3 and Nexus 4. Both are almost same in price in Pakistan. So, which one is worth to buy.

Click to collapse



you can visit this site gsmarena.com and compare them side by side.. find out which one has the advantage over the other considering the specs or features the you prefer more..


----------



## pskunk (Oct 30, 2013)

BlobLobba said:


> Comparing the latest iPad and a newly released Android Tablet. Can anyone give me 3 good reasons for each device which is better and for what reason:
> 
> *Latest iPad versus Latest Android Tablet*

Click to collapse



I miss the fluidity of iPad...my Samsung Tab 2 keeps freaking me out with quirky responses and crashes...btw I am not generalising.


----------



## __-_-_-__ (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm looking for a new phone with these characteristics:

-android (any version, rootable)
-waterproof
-irda
-fm radio

the rest of the specs are not important but those are a must have.

thank you


----------



## zezeza (Nov 1, 2013)

Comparing the mini smartphone


----------



## girron (Nov 1, 2013)

*ribicleo another*

note 3 vs nexus 5 vs iphone 5s...not liking this can't post to other threads due to not posting enough


----------



## battouter (Nov 1, 2013)

basitnadeem28 said:


> Comparing Galaxy S3 and Nexus 4. Both are almost same in price in Pakistan. So, which one is worth to buy.

Click to collapse



i'd suggest the n4... still an awesome device


----------



## Rolling Pank (Nov 1, 2013)

*Pipo*

*Vote for PIPO (tablets & accessories) !!!*

Especially the products below:


PIPO MAX-M6Pro  
Screen Size:9.7-inch
CPU: Rockchip 3188 Cortex A9,1.6GHz,Quad-core CPU+Quad-core GPU
Camera: Front 2M, back 5M auto focus, flashlight
Screen Type: IPS Retina screen, with 10-point capacitive touch

PIPO MAX-M9Pro 
Screen Size:10.1-inch
CPU: Rockchip 3188 Cortex A9,1.6GHz,Quad-core CPU+Quad-core GPU
Camera: Front 2M, back 5M auto focus, flashlight
Screen Type: HFFS IPS 10-Point capacitive touch screen

PIPO MAX-M7pro 
Screen Size:8.9-inch
CPU: Rockchip RK3188 Quad core 28nm A9 Super fast CPU
Camera: Front 2.0MP and Back 5.0MP Dual camera
Screen Type: Capacitive Screen


----------



## sfreemanoh (Nov 1, 2013)

Any recommendations for a new Verizon phone that has at least some developer support? I'll be paying full price, and I'm OK with getting a developer edition if one is available. The biggest thing is developer support, and that the phone itself is of good quality.


----------



## YourWorstFears (Nov 2, 2013)

*compare*

iphone 5s vs nexus 5


----------



## Epitaph570 (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my unknown using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Immick (Nov 3, 2013)

Guys, I'm wondering what's better: *Samsung S7270 Galaxy Ace 3* or *HTC Desire X* ?

Actually, I need to know what's GPU is more powerful in gaming: _Broadcom VideoCore IV_ or _Adreno 203_ ?


Thank you!


----------



## theGeekyLad (Nov 3, 2013)

*What 'bout the GS4 and the Note 8.0*

I'd rather say a good tablet and smartphone combo powered by Android. What more does one want?


----------



## amrnagy16680 (Nov 4, 2013)

Samsung S4 Or Note 3 ?


----------



## Roefastford (Nov 4, 2013)

Note 3 vs htc one max is a no brainer once again htc dropped the ball with cheap inferior processor. Too bad the note 3 does not have boom speakers.


----------



## Villacanale (Nov 4, 2013)

amrnagy16680 said:


> Samsung S4 Or Note 3 ?

Click to collapse



Note3 !!!


----------



## nikzDHD (Nov 4, 2013)

Some comparison pics between S4, N5 & N4.




Three of them by nikzgfx, on Flickr




All 3 by nikzgfx, on Flickr




N5 by nikzgfx, on Flickr




S4, N4 & N5 by nikzgfx, on Flickr




Nexus 5 by nikzgfx, on Flickr




Left side by nikzgfx, on Flickr




Bottom by nikzgfx, on Flickr




Right side by nikzgfx, on Flickr




Top view by nikzgfx, on Flickr




Front view by nikzgfx, on Flickr


----------



## andrewfriar (Nov 5, 2013)

Which is best in laptops Lenovo or Asus ??


----------



## bolshoi666 (Nov 5, 2013)

*nokia lumia 720 or lenovo s820*

help me choose between these two phones
Nokia lumia 720

Or 

Lenovo s820

They are the same price range.. Thanks guys


----------



## lobothefoots (Nov 5, 2013)

Iphone 5S vs Xiaomi Mi3 wich one is the best for interface fluidity


----------



## social1 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Is it worth to buy lumia 920*

Is it worth to buy lumia 920

which lumia is the best except for 1020.


----------



## halifage (Nov 6, 2013)

*RAZR XT910 vs Nexus 5*

I am considering moving from my GSM Razr to Nexus 5. Anything pros and cons? The main thing holding me back is battery. That's why I bought the Razr Maxx in the first place. Thanks.


----------



## sash11 (Nov 6, 2013)

halifage said:


> I am considering moving from my GSM Razr to Nexus 5. Anything pros and cons? The main thing holding me back is battery. That's why I bought the Razr Maxx in the first place. Thanks.

Click to collapse



I had Razr XT910 and went from it to Nexus 4. Choice proved very satisfying. I would definitely recommend going with latest google phone. Razr is a rather old model. You will only win. Consider 32GB model though. Will give you more freedom of space))


----------



## paul_2033ph (Nov 6, 2013)

xperia z1 is the best.better than nokia pureview and nokia lumia 1020


----------



## viken5 (Nov 6, 2013)

it`s amazing


----------



## giltros1 (Nov 6, 2013)

*S3 mini V LG L9*

You think about it, but LG has more processor takes no updates and no developers


----------



## bolshoi666 (Nov 7, 2013)

*dawmme inns*

hi everyone need help in choosing my next smartphone

nokia lumia 720 

or 

lenovo s820

is lenovo has durability and quality to there phones?
thank you


----------



## dangerouspea (Nov 7, 2013)

yagnesh97 said:


> Samsung galaxy s3 vs iPhone 4
> 
> 
> 
> this is an awesome review

Click to collapse


----------



## researchmonday (Nov 8, 2013)

can anyone provide a comparison between samsung galaxy note 10.1 (2014) vs Ipad 5?


----------



## bervin (Nov 9, 2013)

This seems like a interesting product at a good price point and is full featured with gps and the works

Despite all that there is no thread about it on Xda. Everyone is giving all their love to the PRO version that runs windows 8.1

What do you guys think about the Dell venue 8 android version?

Any one here has it?


----------



## playswithphones (Nov 9, 2013)

bervin said:


> This seems like a interesting product at a good price point and is full featured with gps and the works
> 
> Despite all that there is no thread about it on Xda. Everyone is giving all their love to the PRO version that runs windows 8.1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Friend has it he's pretty happy but its an obscure device so you're using it as-is..


----------



## tolem (Nov 9, 2013)

adityakakat said:


> which is better iphone 5s or nexus 5
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:51 PM ----------
> 
> is g2 better than note 3

Click to collapse



iphone if you just care about fitting in


----------



## stoke451 (Nov 9, 2013)

bervin said:


> What do you guys think about the Dell venue 8 android version?

Click to collapse



I got mine the other week. My first android device so I don't have much to compare it to. Happy with it so far. Candy Crush lags a bit, but I think it's due to poor Atom support. Everything else is speedy. AnTuTu benchmark puts it above the new Nexus 7. Hopefully someone looks at it to root.


----------



## mrishantsharma01 (Nov 9, 2013)

Which phone should I buy samsung galaxy quattro or sony xperia L? 
Please help I'm puzzled right now.


----------



## bervin (Nov 10, 2013)

stoke451 said:


> I got mine the other week. My first android device so I don't have much to compare it to. Happy with it so far. Candy Crush lags a bit, but I think it's due to poor Atom support. Everything else is speedy. AnTuTu benchmark puts it above the new Nexus 7. Hopefully someone looks at it to root.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply man. How's the battery life and most apps are compatible right? do games like asphalt 8 lag?


----------



## stoke451 (Nov 10, 2013)

bervin said:


> Thanks for the reply man. How's the battery life and most apps are compatible right? do games like asphalt 8 lag?

Click to collapse



No lag in Asphalt 8. Only app issue I've seen is candy crush. Battery life seems good but I haven't fully tested.


----------



## Tumelar (Nov 10, 2013)

Which is better? Motorola Defy or Samsung Galaxy S?

Wysłane z mojego MB526 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## woodyngo11051 (Nov 13, 2013)

*compare Nexus 5 vs GS Note 3*

compare Nexus 5 vs GS Note 3


----------



## White_neXus007 (Nov 13, 2013)

s4 mini or htc 1 mini ?


----------



## woodyngo11051 (Nov 13, 2013)

*+1 Galaxy*



Tumelar said:


> Which is better? Motorola Defy or Samsung Galaxy S?
> 
> Wysłane z mojego MB526 przy użyciu Tapatalka

Click to collapse



Definitely Galaxy ! :good: with galaxy u can be supported from the TW os and you experience the best rom


----------



## ceza1989 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you very nice


----------



## digitalgurl (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dell Venue 8 android*



bervin said:


> This seems like a interesting product at a good price point and is full featured with gps and the works
> 
> Despite all that there is no thread about it on Xda. Everyone is giving all their love to the PRO version that runs windows 8.1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I received the Dell Venue 8 32GB several days ago.  I was extremely surprised by the build quality of this tab.  It's very snappy .... runs apps very fast. I haven't found anything that doesn't work on it so far except "adobe flash".  Tried side-loading the latest version and it didn't work.  The display is very nice and bright.  Took it outside in the bright sunlight, cranked up the brightness and I could actually read on it.   Battery does not drain fast .... I've watched Netflix, Youtube, browsed the web and used email for approx. 6 1/2 hrs. and it's down to 40%.  The cameras are nothing to write home about, but who uses a tab to take photos anyway.

For $199, this tab is outstanding.  Now, if I could only "root" it, I would be a happy camper!


----------



## bervin (Nov 13, 2013)

digitalgurl said:


> I received the Dell Venue 8 32GB several days ago.  I was extremely surprised by the build quality of this tab.  It's very snappy .... runs apps very fast. I haven't found anything that doesn't work on it so far except "adobe flash".  Tried side-loading the latest version and it didn't work.  The display is very nice and bright.  Took it outside in the bright sunlight, cranked up the brightness and I could actually read on it.   Battery does not drain fast .... I've watched Netflix, Youtube, browsed the web and used email for approx. 6 1/2 hrs. and it's down to 40%.  The cameras are nothing to write home about, but who uses a tab to take photos anyway.
> 
> For $199, this tab is outstanding.  Now, if I could only "root" it, I would be a happy camper!

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply. I appreciate it. Waiting for Black friday to snag one.


----------



## basitnadeem28 (Nov 14, 2013)

battouter said:


> i'd suggest the n4... still an awesome device

Click to collapse



Thanks Buddy


----------



## solas12 (Nov 14, 2013)

Im gonna buy note 3 soon.i have an s3 . Note 3 faster then it

GT-I9300 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## journalistsnoop (Nov 15, 2013)

*[Discussion] Compare Any and All Devices Here!!*



woodyngo11051 said:


> Definitely Galaxy ! :good: with galaxy u can be supported from the TW os and you experience the best rom

Click to collapse




Yes, mine is also Samsung Galaxy. So far Its worth having.


----------



## journalistsnoop (Nov 15, 2013)

*[Discussion] Compare Any and All Devices Here!!*



dangerouspea said:


> yagnesh97 said:
> 
> 
> > Samsung galaxy s3 vs iPhone 4
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## netojoe (Nov 15, 2013)

Is there any comparition about new IPad5 and IPad 4(Retina) ?


----------



## erwinhayamz (Nov 15, 2013)

Almost 2 year with my Samsung Galaxy S3 i9300 and very satisfied with it, lightweight, so snappy, battery's great (with some tweaks here and there) and so durable. Current rom : CM 10.1.3 stable with boeffla kernel, nice rom with great kernel. Cheers!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## wlee15 (Nov 17, 2013)

netojoe said:


> Is there any comparition about new IPad5 and IPad 4(Retina) ?

Click to collapse



The screen are nearly identical while CPU and GPU performance is much better. Plenty of reviews on the net.


----------



## Henchman007 (Nov 20, 2013)

*Note 2 is the bomb*

Hey  guys. If you want a good phone, buy Samsung galaxy note 2. Awesome screen size,  remarkable battery life and mind - blowing TW rom with other goodies . 

Sent from Note 2 on DN3 V2


----------



## amitpurwar88 (Nov 20, 2013)

*Apple iPad mini 2    vs.  Samsung P5220 Android Tablet*

Okay, I am taking two products to compare.

Apple iPad mini 2   *&*   Samsung P5220 Android Tablet

1. iPad use Micro-SIM while tablet use Micro-SIM.
2. ipad has light weight (341 g) than tablet 510 g
3. ipad has LED-backlit IPS LCD capacitive touchscreen while tablet has TFT capacitive touchscreen
4. ipad camera has 5 MP and tablet has 3.15 MP
5. OS used in ipad is iOS 7.0.4 & in tablet it is Android OS, v4.2.2 (Jelly Bean)

from Above all points, it is clear that to buy ipad is good deal than tablet.


----------



## rchoudhari (Nov 20, 2013)

*Indian Brand Tablet - Lava Xtron*

I m here to post my review abt indian brand tablet...
New in this forum, not sure if this is right place...

Lava Xtron Tablet (Basically Rockchip JB7)

Specs :

- 1.5 Ghz Clock speed.
- 8 GB internal memory (5 GB user)
- 4.1.1 android (finding a way to upgrade as company does not have one)
- 7-inch IPS monitor (180 degree view angle)
- HD Display
- 2 mp Front facing camera  (sadly only one sided, anyways, i dont think it is 2 mp camera)
- 3000 Mah battery (still drain within hours. any way to increase it?)

Price in india INR 6499/- (I bought at this price). approx USD 105 $

Its best in graphics at that price... awesome game graphics.. (i think it is for gaming only)

Was it worth it???

---------- Post added at 07:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 PM ----------




Henchman007 said:


> Hey  guys. If you want a good phone, buy Samsung galaxy note 2. Awesome screen size,  remarkable battery life and mind - blowing TW rom with other goodies .
> 
> Sent from Note 2 on DN3 V2

Click to collapse



technology changes within months (and becomes outdated within a year)  ... surviving on nokia x2-01... waiting for right time and right device... 
with note 3 out, i dont think it will be wise for note 2. better wait or get latest tech phone from another brand at same price... (i wud even go for a local brand)


----------



## tixy (Nov 20, 2013)

Apple iPad 4 Vs Samsung galaxy tab 10.1


----------



## Vetala (Nov 20, 2013)

*reply*

I think GNexus still rules


----------



## chairsz (Nov 21, 2013)

digitalgurl said:


> I received the Dell Venue 8 32GB several days ago.  I was extremely surprised by the build quality of this tab.  It's very snappy .... runs apps very fast. I haven't found anything that doesn't work on it so far except "adobe flash".  Tried side-loading the latest version and it didn't work.  The display is very nice and bright.  Took it outside in the bright sunlight, cranked up the brightness and I could actually read on it.   Battery does not drain fast .... I've watched Netflix, Youtube, browsed the web and used email for approx. 6 1/2 hrs. and it's down to 40%.  The cameras are nothing to write home about, but who uses a tab to take photos anyway.
> 
> For $199, this tab is outstanding.  Now, if I could only "root" it, I would be a happy camper!

Click to collapse



does this have haptic feedback ? im thinking bout this tab as well


----------



## digitalgurl (Nov 22, 2013)

chairsz said:


> does this have haptic feedback ? im thinking bout this tab as well

Click to collapse



NO it does not support "haptic feedback".


----------



## elshalopr (Nov 22, 2013)

What do you think of lg g2

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## gary93 (Nov 22, 2013)

digitalgurl said:


> NO it does not support "haptic feedback".

Click to collapse



Does your venue 8 has color problem? Friend's and mine has 2 lines on the bottom of the screen (right side if landscape with camera on left) that is not project correctly. Shows green when it's red, red when it's green.. don't know does dell have online chat thing I can ask for help.

Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## digitalgurl (Nov 22, 2013)

gary93 said:


> Does your venue 8 has color problem? Friend's and mine has 2 lines on the bottom of the screen (right side if landscape with camera on left) that is not project correctly. Shows green when it's red, red when it's green.. don't know does dell have online chat thing I can ask for help.
> 
> Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I have no color problems at all on my device.  I haven't encountered any problems whatsoever with the DELL Venue 8.  If you go to DELL's website,  you will see that they have online chat available.

Sounds like you have a defective unit.


----------



## Arikuzo (Nov 23, 2013)

The HTC Desire HD is a phone from 2010 but still has some great developers working on the latest versions of Android, I am using JellyTie its Android 4.3

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## rao.avishek94 (Nov 23, 2013)

Galaxy grand or Moto G?


----------



## Henchman007 (Nov 23, 2013)

rchoudhari said:


> I m here to post my review abt indian brand tablet...
> New in this forum, not sure if this is right place...
> 
> Lava Xtron Tablet (Basically Rockchip JB7)
> ...

Click to collapse




Instead of buying Note 3, I would rather buy note 2 and install custom roms. 

Sent from my Note 2 using DN3 V3.0


----------



## iamwrong (Nov 23, 2013)

elshalopr said:


> What do you think of lg g2
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i like note 3 better

Sent from my note 3 using tapatalk


----------



## Drice81 (Nov 23, 2013)

I compare my HTC One with a Galaxy Note 2 and a Galaxy S3 and my HTC One is the best !


----------



## Vukile (Nov 24, 2013)

Have they made a tablet with a proper handwriting recognition like Calligrapher? This typing is getting on my nerves.


----------



## gary93 (Nov 24, 2013)

digitalgurl said:


> I have no color problems at all on my device.  I haven't encountered any problems whatsoever with the DELL Venue 8.  If you go to DELL's website,  you will see that they have online chat available.
> 
> Sounds like you have a defective unit.

Click to collapse



Thanks. It's strange that my roommate's venue 8 has the same problem. I have contacted dell and hope the replacement will not have this problem.
Anyway I love the size of it that I can hold with one hand comfortably compare to the wider note 8.0 and ipad mini.


----------



## gppt (Nov 25, 2013)

rao.avishek94 said:


> Galaxy grand or Moto G?

Click to collapse



Would go for Moto G. Like the screen better.


----------



## rao.avishek94 (Nov 25, 2013)

gppt said:


> Would go for Moto G. Like the screen better.

Click to collapse



hmm... Thankyou...


----------



## playviet (Nov 25, 2013)

useful topic


----------



## grapps (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi actually i have a nexus 4 and galaxy s4 they both are great devices, wich one you think its better nexus 5 or galaxy s4?

Best regards


----------



## n1ggacion (Nov 25, 2013)

XperiaZ  or  MotoX?


----------



## Dieharddan (Nov 26, 2013)

grapps said:


> Hi actually i have a nexus 4 and galaxy s4 they both are great devices, wich one you think its better nexus 5 or galaxy s4?
> 
> Best regards

Click to collapse



I would go with the S4, though they're both good.


----------



## Nevitdev (Nov 27, 2013)

grapps said:


> Hi actually i have a nexus 4 and galaxy s4 they both are great devices, wich one you think its better nexus 5 or galaxy s4?
> 
> Best regards

Click to collapse



Galaxy S4


----------



## Xenoxda (Nov 27, 2013)

grapps said:


> Hi actually i have a nexus 4 and galaxy s4 they both are great devices, wich one you think its better nexus 5 or galaxy s4?
> 
> Best regards

Click to collapse



the lack of micro SD slot really matters for me, hence i avoid choosing nexus products.


----------



## Jasonrich (Nov 27, 2013)

MotoX or Galaxy S4?


----------



## Pizzarrone (Nov 27, 2013)

grapps said:


> Hi actually i have a nexus 4 and galaxy s4 they both are great devices, wich one you think its better nexus 5 or galaxy s4?
> 
> Best regards

Click to collapse



Nexus 5, it will be my next phone and i don't considered too much the memory given by SD

Inviato dal mio GT-I9001 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## ciprian3 (Nov 28, 2013)

*Asus MeMo Pad me172v or Pipo Smart S1 ?*

Hi.I want to buy over a month Asus Memo pad me172v or pipo smart s1.What do you guys think?Which is more better at games/music/volume/movies/lcd/battery time//design ?

Now i want to buy Asus Memo pad because have an aweseome design with 7hours with wifi on,aweseome display and 1gb ram/16gb space and updates from asus with fixes.But asus memopad have 1ghz single core and pipo smart s1 have 1,6dual with hdmi,but hdmi is not a problem at asus memopad.

Can anyone post antutu score and what games you play smooth like shadowgun,dead trigger etc...I watched a video that asus memopad plays nfs mw,gta vc,shadowgun deadzone,subway surfers,fruit ninja ,fifa12 and temple run.
I have a tablet maded by VONINO that have 1ghz single core,512ram, mali400 single core,android 4.0.4 and runs:shadowgun,shadowgun deadzone,nfs mw,real racing 3,asphalt 8 at high,9mm,gangstar rio,hawx,dungeon hunter 4,wild blood,frontline commando,dragon slayer,dead trigger 1,2,blood and glory legend and because this device with 512mb ram,1gh single core,mali400 single core can play this games, normally that asus memopad me172v with 1ghz single core,1gb ram,mali-400 single core,android4,1 can play this games.

Vonino tablet get 4500 points in antutu benchmark ultimate version downloaded yesterday.

Give me a review of tablet and your opinions.

Note:I dont need really hdmi!


----------



## psyadav (Nov 28, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy is better than iPad because there are so many app and software available for Android rather than iOS.


----------



## zangetxu (Nov 28, 2013)

Dieharddan said:


> I would go with the S4, though they're both good.

Click to collapse



Same. S4 is better in many ways. 




Jasonrich said:


> MotoX or Galaxy S4?

Click to collapse




s4

---------- Post added at 12:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 AM ----------




Drice81 said:


> I compare my HTC One with a Galaxy Note 2 and a Galaxy S3 and my HTC One is the best !

Click to collapse



You should be comparing HTC One x with SGN2 and S3  
obviously HTC one will own them.


----------



## ciprian3 (Nov 28, 2013)

*Asus MeMo Pad me172v or Pipo Smart S1 ?*

Asus MeMo Pad me172v or Pipo Smart S1 ?What do you guys think who is much better?


----------



## zezeza (Nov 30, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving Day All


----------



## dio stesso (Nov 30, 2013)

zezeza said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Day All

Click to collapse



same to yuh:good:


----------



## janarajkumar (Nov 30, 2013)

zezeza said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Day All

Click to collapse



Sam2u


----------



## dio stesso (Nov 30, 2013)

HTC Velocity vs HTC Sensation XL


----------



## williamats (Dec 1, 2013)

Galaxy S4 x Moto X


----------



## xDaTryHardGuy (Dec 1, 2013)

*Samsung G Tab 2 vs Nexus 7*

I wanna see


----------



## Zoucz (Dec 1, 2013)

Well, I had to buy a new Android phone.

I had to choose from *HTC One S* - *HTC Desire 500* - *Samsung S3 mini*.

I've chosen the *One S*.

Was it a good choice? What do you think guys? I am still pretty satisfied with my One S but I would like to know your opinion.


----------



## ultimategamer_ (Dec 2, 2013)

What do you guys think? 

Nexus 5 or the Samsung Galaxy S4 (Google Play Edition)?


----------



## aarif_ziaee (Dec 2, 2013)

hi there

i am planning to buy a android tv box following are my requirements 
please suggest 

** want to watch xbmc over it 
** should have camera so that i can do video chat on skype
** occasional gaming so should have hardware accelaration
** must have good dev support for roms and future upgrades

form factor is not an issue


----------



## sekinger (Dec 3, 2013)

I had a Note2 and loved using it but it big and heavy to carry around. I sold it on ebay and got a S4. I was immediately disappointed with the S4. I would love to swap back to a Note3 but I'll have to wait a couple of years.


----------



## dripforce (Dec 3, 2013)

First of all i had a HTC Desire S, after a long time it stopped working and i bought a HTC Desire HD, all in all these two phones  were kinda nice but not as powerfull  as the "newer" phones on the market. After i got bored by my DHD, i bought a Samsung Galaxy S3. For now my best smartphone. Next one will may be another HTC or a Google Phone 

The only thing i would never want to have is an iPhone haha


----------



## nWoStyle (Dec 3, 2013)

*Moto X vs Galaxy s4 mini vs Galaxy s3*

My contract is up fro renewal and Rogers up in Canada has a great Black Friday deal. I need help deciding which one of the three phones in the title should I get.
Factors to consider:
Cost is not a factor, all phones are $0
Battery life is of utmost importance
Usage is moderate in terms of talk, text, email. Very few other notifications are active
If i buy one of the Galaxy models, i get a Galaxy Gear for $50

This is what I think so far, but please feel free to correct me.
Galaxy s3
+ removable battery and MicroSD card
+ Was a Flagship at one point instead of a midtier to start
+ more Custom Rom support due to it being a flagship
- is a massive phone, hard to use with one hand
- plastic casing makes it feel cheap

Galaxy s4 Mini
+ good size
+ removeable battery and MicroSD card
+ other than screen resolution, almost on par spec-wise with s3.
- is a midtier phone and has less custom rom development
- plastic casing

Moto X
+ Great battery (supposedly)
+ starts with almost stock Android 4.4
+ good size
+ feels sturdy
+ is Motorola's Flagship and likely to receive support
+ decent custom rom development
- No MicroSD Card 

If cost is no object, and picking a galaxy lands you a galaxy gear for $50, which is the better choice and why?


----------



## solidhadriel (Dec 3, 2013)

nWoStyle said:


> My contract is up fro renewal and Rogers up in Canada has a great Black Friday deal. I need help deciding which one of the three phones in the title should I get.
> Factors to consider:
> Cost is not a factor, all phones are $0
> Battery life is of utmost importance
> ...

Click to collapse



Why not consider the G2? Or is that a no, due to no deals?


----------



## nWoStyle (Dec 4, 2013)

solidhadriel said:


> Why not consider the G2? Or is that a no, due to no deals?

Click to collapse



I have a grandfathered plan that wouldn't allow for any 'premium' phones to be subsidized upon renewal. So no Galaxy s4 or LG G2.
The Moto X, s4 mini, s3, and the HTC one mini all qualify though.


----------



## gonzas144 (Dec 4, 2013)

Does the Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini come with MHL?. Love the HTC One Mini, but it does not worth the price, better going for the big brother.


----------



## solidhadriel (Dec 4, 2013)

nWoStyle said:


> I have a grandfathered plan that wouldn't allow for any 'premium' phones to be subsidized upon renewal. So no Galaxy s4 or LG G2.
> The Moto X, s4 mini, s3, and the HTC one mini all qualify though.

Click to collapse



Go with the Moto X. It was my second choice. :good:


----------



## mattagiii (Dec 5, 2013)

*N5 or Moto X*

I'm kinda torn between the Nexus 5 and the Moto X right now...

A little background:  I've been using a G2x on T-Mobile for about 2 years now.. rooted and running ICS.  Great phone but obviously it's really slow at this point.  I have a decent understanding of rooting/tweaking and installing custom ROMs and I plan to do so with whichever device I choose.

I was just going to go with the N5 ($350) but let's assume I can get the Moto X for $350 as well because of their -$150 deal happening today and on next Monday.  So basically money's not a factor.  I'm just trying to decide which phone will be best for my situation.  Here's a list of what IS a factor..


Performance. Like I said, my phone's slowing down as time goes on and I want a device that can probably last up to 2 yrs running current apps/ROMs without much of a hitch.  I know the N5 and the X both perform really well right now but what do you guys think about the future?  Will the Moto's unique chipset survive?  I'm not one to upgrade to a flagship device every few months haha.  So this is a big one.

Likelihood of development for the device into the future.  Given that N5 is Google and Motorola is Google too, I'm not too worried about developers putting any halt on their work in the future, but nonetheless this is important.  With my G2x, there were more than just a few issues for developers making ICS work (can't record video, etc.).  And I guess this also includes software updates, but like I said, they're both Google.  So if anyone knows something about the hardware that could be restrictive to future development about either, that would be big.

Screen.  I know the specs, but I can't see them side by side so right now I'm liking the full HD in the N5.  Should I really care that much?  Both are a lot better than the 480x800 I have now...

Network compatibility.  I know they should both work just fine with T-Mobile's network (i'll be keeping my no-contract plan and just switching the SIM), but if anyone knows anything that might cause a difference, that would of course be important.  I do really enjoy not even needing LTE to download at 1 MB/s haha.

Extra features (maybe?).  I am aware of the deep integration with Google Now that the X has (even more than the N5)... anyone think it's a big enough deal that it should affect my decision?  This includes any other features that might stand out.

Form factor.  Not HUGE, but I do really love that I could customize the Moto X.  It's also just a more attractive device in general, and has a thin bezel and all that.  So I have to take this into account.
Things I don't care about much or already am decided on:

Battery.  Both can last me longer than my current device and that's all I need to know.

Screen size.  Both are going to feel big to me, but I'm willing to roll with whichever.

Camera.  A good camera's nice, but I don't use mine allll the time, so I'm not hugely concerned unless there are bugs that for some reason may not be fixed soon.

Seems like that's about it.  I'd appreciate it a ton if I could get some insight here... $350 is still a chunk of change and I want to know I'm making the best choice.  Please let me know if you need more info.. thanks!


----------



## sushil7821 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi all. I m new to flashing custom roms. I have spice mi500. I have rooted it and deleted some preinstalled apps. I want to flash a custom jelly bean  rom. Please help. 

Sent from my Spice Mi-500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## 3dupunk (Dec 5, 2013)

mattagiii said:


> I'm kinda torn between the Nexus 5 and the Moto X right now...
> 
> A little background:  I've been using a G2x on T-Mobile for about 2 years now.. rooted and running ICS.  Great phone but obviously it's really slow at this point.  I have a decent understanding of rooting/tweaking and installing custom ROMs and I plan to do so with whichever device I choose.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was in your shoes because of the moto x deal and this is the conclusion i came to. Currently i have a nexus 4 and love it a whole lot! for a moment i got caught up in the hype of buying a new phone but i soon realized that there was nothing wrong with my n4....so why ditch it? ill wait till next year and buy the nexus 4(2014) OR buy the 2013 version for half off and i will be just as happy. 

I would buy a non nexus tablet but for phone purposes i am sticking with the vanilla android nexus line! ota's and dev support is what sets the nexus line apart from all others imo. the amount of phone you get vs what you pay for it is CRAZY! i say go n5, or if you can score a n4 for cheap i would even consider that. you can get em for cheap on craigslist nw since the 5 came out.

though the nexus line belongs to google, moto and google are 2 separate entities (for now at least). n5/4 is my vote, its the way i would go. 

Best of luck!


----------



## mattagiii (Dec 5, 2013)

3dupunk said:


> I would buy a non nexus tablet but for phone purposes i am sticking with the vanilla android nexus line! ota's and dev support is what sets the nexus line apart from all others imo. the amount of phone you get vs what you pay for it is CRAZY! i say go n5, or if you can score a n4 for cheap i would even consider that. you can get em for cheap on craigslist nw since the 5 came out.
> 
> though the nexus line belongs to google, moto and google are 2 separate entities (for now at least). n5/4 is my vote, its the way i would go.
> 
> Best of luck!

Click to collapse



Thanks for the input!  I guess I may be feeling the hype of the Moto X deal a bit much haha, but still open to more suggestions either way!


----------



## dyzfnktn (Dec 8, 2013)

__-_-_-__ said:


> I'm looking for a new phone with these characteristics:
> 
> -android (any version, rootable)
> -waterproof
> ...

Click to collapse



SONY Z1
SAMSUNG GALAXY S4 ACTIVE

hope this helps^

---------- Post added at 06:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 PM ----------




nWoStyle said:


> My contract is up fro renewal and Rogers up in Canada has a great Black Friday deal. I need help deciding which one of the three phones in the title should I get.
> Factors to consider:
> Cost is not a factor, all phones are $0
> Battery life is of utmost importance
> ...

Click to collapse



I own a Samsung Galaxy Note 2. Hated stock TouchWiz. so have it rooted and have a custom Touchwiz ROM (Jedi X) 
I would not recommend a Samsung phone unless you are getting a Note. Having said that, I would definitely recommend the Moto X due to the awesome battery, camera and the fact that it gets quick updates to your Android Operating system.

---------- Post added at 06:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:44 PM ----------




mattagiii said:


> I'm kinda torn between the Nexus 5 and the Moto X right now...
> 
> A little background:  I've been using a G2x on T-Mobile for about 2 years now.. rooted and running ICS.  Great phone but obviously it's really slow at this point.  I have a decent understanding of rooting/tweaking and installing custom ROMs and I plan to do so with whichever device I choose.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Both phones are pretty awesome and almost similar. I would definitely choose the Nexus 5 because it is the official Android flagship phone and is FAST! only would go with the Moto X because of the ability to customize.(which im not big on)


----------



## Avide (Dec 8, 2013)

Nexus 5 or Moto X?

Want battery and build quality


----------



## Av-Z3R0 (Dec 9, 2013)

*Nexus 5*

So, what do you guys think about the Nexus 5??? I think its the best one in the market as of now.. 

---------- Post added at 07:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 PM ----------




Avide said:


> Nexus 5 or Moto X?
> 
> Want battery and build quality

Click to collapse



Close your eyes and go for Nexus 5  Its got everything plus unlimited android updates for google!! That's the best part!!! :good::good:

---------- Post added at 07:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:03 PM ----------

Go for xperia z1 its waterproof and has everything you want!!


----------



## Mr_Budyniowski (Dec 9, 2013)

Av-Z3R0 said:


> So, what do you guys think about the Nexus 5??? I think its the best one in the market as of now..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's true instant update is is minor adventage in Naxus - you have up to date OS with maximum security level and performance.


----------



## sielpian (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re*

I have a Samsung galaxy s3 - I'm very pleased.


----------



## drmark50 (Dec 12, 2013)

I have had galaxy s3 & s4 and loved them both

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## EDWIGE49 (Dec 13, 2013)

*S3*



drmark50 said:


> I have had galaxy s3 & s4 and loved them both
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



So di i.


----------



## ashbata (Dec 14, 2013)

i have the not 2 from verizon and i love the upgrade it was from my droid x. i just wish i could get the root to work....


----------



## v1rk (Dec 14, 2013)

I got the htc one on release date and before that I had an iphone 5 in december which I got bored of because the phone was no different to the iphone 4 which I liked. I found the htc just fits all my need and is fun with s-off and root. I own 2 htc one because using one for testing different radios, roms and apps and the second for every day use


----------



## drmark50 (Dec 14, 2013)

v1rk said:


> I got the htc one on release date and before that I had an iphone 5 in december which I got bored of because the phone was no different to the iphone 4 which I liked. I found the htc just fits all my need and is fun with s-off and root. I own 2 htc one because using one for testing different radios, roms and apps and the second for every day use

Click to collapse



When I was moving on from the S3 I was torn between the S4 and HTC One.  I loved the screen and front facing speakers on the HTC, but ultimately went with the S4 for specs and screen size.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Alpha Gamer (Dec 15, 2013)

Ok, this seems to be the right thread to ask in, I need help deciding what my first tablet is going to be, between the original Nexus 7(2012), the Asus Memo Pad HD 7 and the Tesco Hudl (For you Americans)

My needs are the usual plus digital drawing and gaming. Which has me leaning towards the Nexus but I keep hearing the the Memo Pad is pretty much an advance Nexus but is crap for games.

Any help?


----------



## xbran7ngx (Dec 15, 2013)

Galaxy s4 rooted on 4.3 mk2 amazing other than no recoveries

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## GTMoraes (Dec 16, 2013)

Hey.

I don't know which one should I choose. I live in Brazil and there is no Nexus 5 yet over here (maybe it'll be released in March 2014)
The LG G2 is available at a VERY affordable price, for less than R$1300. For comparison, Galaxy Note 3 costs R$2899 and iPhone 5S costs R$2799. Nexus 4 costs R$900 and a Galaxy S3 costs the same R$1300, so you get the image.
The thing is, the Nexus 5 isn't available here officially. There are independent importers that brought them to here (with 4G compatibility n' all, D821), but they cost as much as R$1800~2000.

As Nexus 5 is nothing more than a "simplified" and unlocked version of LG G2, I expect it to cost a little bit less or the same thing as the LG G2 (but I'd not be surprised if both prices increased).

I currently have an Galaxy S3 i9300 which I'm now using mostly for phone calls and tethering for my Nexus 7 2013, which I carry around everywhere, because the i9300 is no more enough for me (screen estate, multitasking, old android).

I like to mod the phone a lot, and I've heard the LG G2 isn't that good for this, so I don't know what to get. The G2 is really really cheap considering other phone's prices, but I'm a modding addict.

Should I wait and buy the Nexus 5 next year or I'll not lose too much by getting the G2 this christmas?


----------



## ib.ch (Dec 17, 2013)

*Sensation or Tmobile S2?*

Dear forum,

Hope you all are doing well and that your devices are functioning at peak capacity. I am currently using HTC Sensation 4G with a 4.2.2 AOSP Rom and happy with it. However, I have an opportunity to get a Tmobile Galaxy S2 *T989* in an exchange with my phone. I can't seem to decide which is a better option. Is the S2 camera better? My Sensation occasionally stutters a few times per day and the S2 has an offical JellyBean release. 

Hope to hear from you soon. Thank you.


----------



## superchadzkie (Dec 18, 2013)

has anyone owned htc one? is it really good phone? palnning to nuy one


----------



## marcotony (Dec 18, 2013)

Microsoft says they have over 200,000 apps available for download which is great but what about quality Microsoft? For me, iOS apps in Apple's App Store are of better quality than Windows Phone App store.


----------



## deerhurst (Dec 19, 2013)

marcotony; I feel like the MS app store is not up to par with apple and android app store in quality. My experience is just over the past few days playing with a family member's new phone. 

superchadzkie; I only hear good things about the One from friends who use them. 

All I know is Im dumping the iPhone ASAP. I hate it. Been looking at the Sony Xperia Z and ZR. Also considering a Nexus 4 or 5. The Z and ZR are neat because they are water resistant but are expensive. I am worried about how durable the glass is. I am hesitant on the Nexus devices due to lack of expandable memory. It also has to be T-Mobile friendly. Good dev support is always nice. 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## alyenator (Dec 19, 2013)

i had the same tug of war between the n5 and the g2, but the 2300 Mah battery on the n5 worried me to no end sure with my n4 on a custom rom i could pull 15-17 hours with moderate (close to heavy) usage. The 3k Mah battery on the g2 really appealed to me and i went with the gut feeling and its payed off well even with the LG's rom on the device i would manage a day and half with about 15% charge to go (again moderate usage) 
G2 had some bumps with the rooting but thats getting better i've rooted the phone and i'm currently running CM11. 

and with the g2 in hand it really feels like your just holding a screen the bezel is so minimal, gonna stop now before i come across as a fanboy 



GTMoraes said:


> Hey.
> 
> I don't know which one should I choose. I live in Brazil and there is no Nexus 5 yet over here (maybe it'll be released in March 2014)
> The LG G2 is available at a VERY affordable price, for less than R$1300. For comparison, Galaxy Note 3 costs R$2899 and iPhone 5S costs R$2799. Nexus 4 costs R$900 and a Galaxy S3 costs the same R$1300, so you get the image.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## mefistofel666 (Dec 19, 2013)

*GS4 vs GS5 vs Google Nexus 5 vs HTC One*

I killed my GS3, which I loved, so thinking about upgrading, however I am torn between those 4.  I mostly need one that has good battery and is easily rotted/unlocked and customized. I usually install new rom weekly....

GS4 
GS5
Google Nexus 5
HTC One


----------



## alyenator (Dec 19, 2013)

GS4 has the advantage of removable battery over the n5 and the One, plenty of 3rd party batteries for the GS, i know Zerolemon has a 7k or a 9k Mah one for the gs4, a friend of mine uses that combo and the device runs easily 3-4 days (moderate usage, heavy on calls) 

*BTW - the zero lemon battery had some issues with the GS4, it would interfere with the network signal, fixed by installing a wire to the antennae on the device. (can get more details if required)  
*
Samsung generally has been the easiest i've ever rooted, and east to get back to factory os if need be to send in for servicing. 

never owned an htc device so dunno about the rooting about that. 

the nexus devices are also easy to root and is one of the most supported in the modding community. 




mefistofel666 said:


> I killed my GS3, which I loved, so thinking about upgrading, however I am torn between those 4.  I mostly need one that has good battery and is easily rotted/unlocked and customized. I usually install new rom weekly....
> 
> GS4
> GS5
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## deepubalachandran (Dec 20, 2013)

*CRC failed on Nexus 4 while using SKIPSOFT toolkit*

Hello Everybody,

I get CRC failed error while using SKIPSOFT tool kit to flash my Nexus to stock conditions - per instructions on http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1995688

Please help-


I get stuck on FLashing process - below is the error
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Extracting boot.img - CRC failed
Extracting recovery.img
Extracting system.img CRC failed
Extracting userdata.img
Extracting android-info.img


Sub items Errors - 2


An error occured.

Returning to main menu ........


----------



## kfouzder (Dec 21, 2013)

*Wrong Thread*



deepubalachandran said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> I get CRC failed error while using SKIPSOFT tool kit to flash my Nexus to stock conditions - per instructions on http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1995688
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You are in the wrong thread. You should try in your device specific one.


----------



## Black_Phoenix11 (Dec 21, 2013)

*HI*

Have a good day


----------



## PJroast (Dec 22, 2013)

I love the S4 active's water proofing design. I wonder why more manufacturers just opt for the standard phone construction and dont try to make the phones more weather resistant.


----------



## cheaplikeafox (Dec 22, 2013)

mefistofel666 said:


> I killed my GS3, which I loved, so thinking about upgrading, however I am torn between those 4.  I mostly need one that has good battery and is easily rotted/unlocked and customized. I usually install new rom weekly....
> 
> GS4
> GS5
> ...

Click to collapse



what about the moto X?  I'm wondering if a moto X for $350 would be worth the upgrade over my GS3....from all the threads I have read so far, it seems like it would be an upgrade.  I also would like to know if you guys think the Moto X for $350 is worth it compared to the Moto G for $200.  I don't really care about camera quality either...

Thanks.


----------



## nikosst (Dec 24, 2013)

cheaplikeafox said:


> what about the moto X?  I'm wondering if a moto X for $350 would be worth the upgrade over my GS3....from all the threads I have read so far, it seems like it would be an upgrade.  I also would like to know if you guys think the Moto X for $350 is worth it compared to the Moto G for $200.  I don't really care about camera quality either...
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Moto X is better i guess. Its a good value for money. I think Nexus 5 is a good option too.


----------



## Metallic Palladium (Dec 26, 2013)

PJroast said:


> I love the S4 active's water proofing design. I wonder why more manufacturers just opt for the standard phone construction and dont try to make the phones more weather resistant.

Click to collapse



Too bad OLED wasn't in. 

As for current gen phone comparison IMO S4 LTE automatically wins for superb screen, incredible 3.5mm sound quality, removable battery/SD card and easily converted to GPE, unless you can't get the LTE version or have a really niche requirement.


----------



## kevinspl2000 (Dec 27, 2013)

cronus101 said:


> IPad has better apps, better accessories and better build quality (if compared to samsung). Latest android tablet can be hacked both software and hardware(presumably), and has the latest specs(except maybe gpu?)

Click to collapse



iPad has probably the worst build quality. Its screen instantly cracks when it hits the ground.

---------- Post added at 05:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 PM ----------




ib.ch said:


> Dear forum,
> 
> Hope you all are doing well and that your devices are functioning at peak capacity. I am currently using HTC Sensation 4G with a 4.2.2 AOSP Rom and happy with it. However, I have an opportunity to get a Tmobile Galaxy S2 *T989* in an exchange with my phone. I can't seem to decide which is a better option. Is the S2 camera better? My Sensation occasionally stutters a few times per day and the S2 has an offical JellyBean release.
> 
> Hope to hear from you soon. Thank you.

Click to collapse



HTC SENSATION 4G:
4G
SLOWER CPU SPEED
SLOWER GPU
BETTER ROM
BETTER BUILT QUALITY
WORSER CAMERA
HTC SENSE 3.5 (MUCH BETTER THAN TOUCHWIZ)
HTC BETTER CUSTOMER SERVICES
BETTER SOUND QUALITY
BIGGER SCREEN RESOLUTION AND MORE PPI (540X960 RES AND 256 PPI)
WORSER SCREEN TECHNOLOGY
BRIGHTER DISPLAY
GORILLA GLASS 1

SAMSUNG GALAXY S2:
BETTER SPECS
BETTER CAMERA
WORSER ROM
SUPER AMOLED PLUS DISPLAY TECHNOLOGY (DEEPER COLOURS, BETTER IMO)
LESS PPI AND SMALLER SCREEN RESOLUTION (480X800 RES AND 218 PPI)
WORSER SOUND QUALITY
PLASTIC COVER
WORSER BUILD QUALITY
GORILLA GLASS 1

In my opinion I would keep the HTC sensation.


----------



## cludo47 (Dec 28, 2013)

Xperia TAblet Z ftw!


----------



## nirik (Dec 29, 2013)

*Reincarnation v3.0 buzz.*

Hi all
      how can I can increase the speed of internet by tweaking in custom rom.

thanks.


----------



## refinition (Dec 29, 2013)

nirik said:


> Hi all
> how can I can increase the speed of internet by tweaking in custom rom.
> 
> thanks.

Click to collapse



You can try changing the TCP algorithm (e.g. cubic). Its available in tools like Franco.updater

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac_Green (Dec 30, 2013)

*Trying to decide on a tablet*

(Deleted.  Wrong section, sorry about that!)


----------



## MONUQ (Dec 31, 2013)

What about 1520 and other phablets....


----------



## khalldeveloper (Jan 1, 2014)

*S4 VS iphone 5*

S4 is better then iphone5 in performance.


----------



## hoangpro1234 (Jan 2, 2014)

hello every body


----------



## kap19 (Jan 3, 2014)

is really S4 more stable than the Iphone5s?


----------



## md.mohsin786 (Jan 4, 2014)

*compasion of note 2 n I phone 4*

as the thing is that.... I have used note 2 n also seen iphone 4 with my buddy... so touch is more sensitive in iphone than samsung note 2...


----------



## gopars (Jan 6, 2014)

I have use s3,and i wanna buy new phone,what should i buy,i want the screen size 5 inch below,better camera result,better dpi screen,expandle memory,and the spec better from s4 international

Sent From GT i9300


----------



## chipp_zanuff (Jan 6, 2014)

i'm new on android programming, and i can't post on android programming forum, so i think i'll ask here. what IDE do i need on android programming? i'm downloading eclipse, any other suggestions? can anybody suggest good android tutorials? (with links)


----------



## MakaMika (Jan 6, 2014)

*Hello everybody 

Can you guys please give me a comparison between the xperia z1 and the galaxy s4 based on your experiences? what troubles could i face with each of them?which one has the best features for an everyday use? i have read tons of articles and watched lots of videos but none of those are based on a personal experience!i can see that technically the z1 is a bit better than the s4,but 

help me up guys,i've really been waiting to get a new phone but now it's so annoying not to be able to choose :crying:*


----------



## chipp_zanuff (Jan 7, 2014)

chipp_zanuff said:


> i'm new on android programming, and i can't post on android programming forum, so i think i'll ask here. what IDE do i need on android programming? i'm downloading eclipse, any other suggestions? can anybody suggest good android tutorials? (with links)

Click to collapse



hello?


----------



## xdabumblebeen (Jan 8, 2014)

chipp_zanuff said:


> hello?

Click to collapse



as far as i see it. eclipse is slow but definitely it has the tools you need and there will be more tutorials using eclipse.
try learning the concept first of android programming before moving to another IDE  
well that's my opinion of course, you still decide on your own


----------



## MAGISTR-Shuba (Jan 8, 2014)

chipp_zanuff said:


> hello?

Click to collapse



 Eclipse and IDEA =)

---------- Post added at 03:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:51 AM ----------




superchadzkie said:


> has anyone owned htc one? is it really good phone? palnning to nuy one

Click to collapse



It's ok, but...that keys... make device and me cry


----------



## tennisCHRIS (Jan 9, 2014)

I really want the Nexus 10, but am unsure what Google might bring with the next version of it. Should I wait and just get that one (whenever it appears from the depths of Google Inc.) or buy the Nexus 10 as is right now and just update the software regularly when available?


----------



## giangimilan (Jan 9, 2014)

samsung is a guarantee


----------



## lehaianh8491 (Jan 11, 2014)

*I like*

:good:


----------



## BenDroid1 (Jan 11, 2014)

*Anyone,Everyone please answer me*

hello everyone..am here to ask u idk if this is the right section but here goes i am 13. year old and am a professional hacker on windows and linux but a noob to android anyways ...i need a very very customizable android i can modify everything and anything. and remember what i do is save sooo which one is cheaper and better i also want a phone that can run pac rom so guys it doesnt have to be those galaxies any other wud be gud but it has to be able to use pac rom i really that thnk u so much i recently gotta phone from chinavasion it turns out to be a galaxy win. clone but nothing near. the specs ...

Sent from my GT-S5830L using xda app-developers app


----------



## Kippui (Jan 12, 2014)

I think I might be having buyers remorse on my LG optimus G purchase.  I got the G(like new) for $164 while the ONE is $200(fair). I'm thinking about paying for return shipping back to get a ONE when it drops. The only bad thing is that I have to wait a month to use it on Sprint MNVOS. I really don't want to give VM another $35 and use my EVO 3d any longer. Part of me says I should just keep the G while the other says I should just keep my VM phone for another month and get the ONE. Huge first world problems here. I'm kinda happy enough to have LTE but that 1080p display. Also I like having a "like new" phone > "fair" phone. The one thing I'm worried about is that will optimus G development keep up  for about 1-1.5 year  until its time to upgrade to a nexus 5. I figure since its the nexus 4 that it should be okay for another year.


----------



## chipp_zanuff (Jan 12, 2014)

xdabumblebeen said:


> as far as i see it. eclipse is slow but definitely it has the tools you need and there will be more tutorials using eclipse.
> try learning the concept first of android programming before moving to another IDE
> well that's my opinion of course, you still decide on your own

Click to collapse



can you give me few links for android development?


----------



## assassinst (Jan 12, 2014)

i'm sorry before if my post is not in the right thread
oppo find muse / sony xperia M / sony xperia J / lenovo s890
which one is good?
thank you before :good:


----------



## hapticc (Jan 14, 2014)

Xperia T2 ultra announced Mod edit: Links removed


----------



## sanjeevy94 (Jan 16, 2014)

*Which is better*

Moto X or Moto G


----------



## MUDK (Jan 17, 2014)

HUAWEI is the best one...... 

Sent from my HUAWEI G610-U20 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sakthivel_Subbiah (Jan 18, 2014)

*Sony xperia M*



assassinst said:


> i'm sorry before if my post is not in the right thread
> oppo find muse / sony xperia M / sony xperia J / lenovo s890
> which one is good?
> thank you before :good:

Click to collapse



i SUGGEST sony xperia m its running on android 4.2.2 and its has better specs,:good:

---------- Post added at 11:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 AM ----------

Iam very well Happy with my phone Micromax A74 Its just Amazing!!!!


----------



## assassinst (Jan 18, 2014)

Sakthivel_Subbiah said:


> i SUGGEST sony xperia m its running on android 4.2.2 and its has better specs,:good:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 AM ----------
> 
> Iam very well Happy with my phone Micromax A74 Its just Amazing!!!!

Click to collapse



thanks for your syggest, so i will buy it later


----------



## hapticc (Jan 18, 2014)

Sakthivel_Subbiah said:


> i SUGGEST sony xperia m its running on android 4.2.2 and its has better specs,:good:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 AM ----------
> 
> Iam very well Happy with my phone Micromax A74 Its just Amazing!!!!

Click to collapse



yep micromax is selecting good chinese handsets


----------



## 2be3_80 (Jan 19, 2014)

sanjeevy94 said:


> Moto X or Moto G

Click to collapse



Definitely moto X, better soc, also more expensive. Moto G - best for phone for that price tag

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## hayden55 (Jan 20, 2014)

Anybody happen to know of any good 5.5" android phones like the lg optimus g pro? I would go straight for the g pro, but because of lg just letting the device ride out the rest of its life with android 4.1 i just cant see buying it. Main thing is: Phone length must be less than 6" tall. I just need some help finding option. Post links also? Thanks!


----------



## sanjay.me (Jan 20, 2014)

*mmx A60 static wifi*

hi guys...

I want to  connect wifi using static ip address.. but it does not connect through mobile wifi advance setting ..can I hv advance option in wifi setting like 4.x devices..or any other way to connect through static ip..I have tried wifi static.apk but does not working

Device- Mmx A60 on microfire 2.1

plz guys suggest..


----------



## Pradeep Gandalla (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello frns this is pradeep... I had Tab 2  7.0 P3100 and  i need a Custom Rom with Pie Controls as well as good Performance... Could u guys Suggest me a best Custom Rom for ?

Sent from my ST21i2 using Tapatalk


----------



## badnaffy (Jan 21, 2014)

*wprept montgomery*

hi,
 i need a cheap and good phone for my mothers birthday..
i want to buy moto g or moto x.. any other ideas?


----------



## Lamalord2 (Jan 21, 2014)

Take a HTC ONE Mini.
If you doesn't need a new one, then isn't it expensive


----------



## blueice5249 (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm trying to upgrade my S3, I'm looking to get the device that will have the longest life since I have VZW unlimited and don't necessarily get upgrades every 2 years. Don't care as much about actual specs anymore, looking more for what will be supported the longest. I'm thinking the X, it seems a bit better in spite of lower specs and is supported by a Google company.

(I may not have much of a choice, the device is coming from Asurion and I'm in discussions with them to get a different model as a replacement. They said they're open to it because of my history with them)


----------



## xemnas18 (Jan 26, 2014)

badnaffy said:


> hi,
> i need a cheap and good phone for my mothers birthday..
> i want to buy moto g or moto x.. any other ideas?

Click to collapse



The Nexus 5 is an awesome phone, and its relatively cheap compared to other good smartphones.


----------



## geekfams (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi,

do you have any ideas about which MTK6592 Octa-core smartphone to choose?


----------



## khatodankit (Jan 26, 2014)

*[Q] Suggest a good smartfone in 15k category*

Coming to my question....I am looking to buy a new smartphone after my HTC Wildfire S has started showing End Of Life signs. I just loved my phone but its now no more capable of handling new versions. So I have decided to move on. I got my eyes on Moto G and it looked a perfectly suitable candidate and I have waited for it since last 2 months to launch in India but its yet in the same waiting state....even Feb 5 is just a date to announce the updates on launch....and also slightly skeptical on after sales service from Moto considering its current status in India. 

I like phone that are not big but small in size...one moderate camera with flash(preferably), should have good navigation capability and a decent sound. I rely a lot on google for my contacts, so sync capability is must.

I have just loved the HTC Sense but now a lot HTC is only focusing on premium category so am a little dissappointed and also HTC is least bothered about providing updates to there old phones...

I am even considering Windows Phone 8 as an option but not sure if it has the syncing capability and how serious is the lack of app on Windows Market?

Looking forward to a this entry level smartphone buying discussion across different OS categories (except iOS, as its not a entry level category )


----------



## Mchael T. (Jan 27, 2014)

*Mlais MX28*

I was considering the purchase of this phone, the specs for the price is quite reasonable.
It premiered Jan/2014 at $80.00 USD, is currently only $130.00 +/- USD.
http://www.merimobiles.com/mlais-mx28-5inch-smartphone_p/meri8465.htm

Anyone know of something similar, in specs or price?
Also,,,,
Is there a ROOT and ROM (cayanogen) available for this?
FYI: Stock ROM was just updated @ http://www.needrom.com/?s=mlais+mx28&sa=search&scat=703

I guess what I should ask is, anyone curious in developing this phone?
I think there will be buckets of this phone sold. Mlais sold out the 1st 2 production runs of 80k in just 30min each.

*
**EDIT***
I just found the phone rebranded *HERE:*
http://www.orientdeal.com/elephone-...roid-4.2-mtk6582-1gb-4gb-3g-otg-5.0-inch.html
And *HERE:*
http://www.pandawill.com/n9700-smar...-50-inch-1gb-4gb-3g-otg-gps-white-p85676.html


----------



## amrnagy16680 (Jan 29, 2014)

Lg g2 or nexus 5 please advice 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mini01 (Feb 2, 2014)

*actively hydever*

I think this is good page to take a look how devices compare: of course it's german
http://www.areamobile.de/handyvergleich


----------



## ASVP_MSFT (Feb 4, 2014)

sorry if this has already been asked or posted but is there any comparison of the one x international vs the nexus 4


----------



## marlin12 (Feb 4, 2014)

amrnagy16680 said:


> Lg g2 or nexus 5 please advice
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



They are practically the same, in my it boils down to a few tiny details and preferences.
Camera:LG G2
OS:NEXUS 5 (The LG G2 can be changed easliy so its not a desiding factor)
Design(my opinion):NEXUS 5-->especially the white one
Button layout: NEXUS 5 / (The LG G2 takes some adjusting)
Battery: LG G2
Speakers: LG G2(The less ****tier one)
Price: NEXUS 5(Resale price is bound to go up if rumors of google discontinuing th nexus line is true)
AGAIN, it all boils down to your daily use and taste in phones i hope the phone you choose makes you happy.
I chose the NEXUS 5


----------



## cybertron12 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Acer Liquid E2 vs. Huawei Ascend G525*

I'ts looked almost the same on paper but can you guys tell wich is the best to buy


----------



## ELITAZER (Feb 5, 2014)

Sorry for spamming but had posted in wrokng section which one should I buy, main concern is gaming and nothing else is imp...after extreme research I have stumbled upon =
 Asus NEXUS 7 - 1B032A
Move to wishlist

Tablet
Asus NEXUS 7 - 1B032A 

Rs. 9499

XOLO Play Tab 7.0

Rs. 7999

Lava E-Tab XTRON+ JB7+ - Pretty awesome tab, slightly faster than nexus 7 2012..in nenamark

Rs. 5999
which one should I buy money is a huge deal breaker


----------



## muzzunna (Feb 5, 2014)

Moto g vs s3


----------



## mini01 (Feb 6, 2014)

muzzunna said:


> Moto g vs s3

Click to collapse



If you want technical details take a look here http://www.areamobile.de/handyvergleich/3800-motorola-moto-g/3019-samsung-galaxy-s3


----------



## slabongrade (Feb 6, 2014)

LG G2 vs NEXUS 5

one of the most popular comparisions nowadays. Im sure it has discussed before but I dont have time to search for this.


----------



## hariram1992 (Feb 10, 2014)

hi,
try out this website http://www.gsmarena.com
this site is easy to compare phones and reviews are just great


----------



## jbmkawaii (Feb 10, 2014)

*description deorepre*

Hi Guys, I've been eying the LG Optimus F7, but its only available in the US, it has great specs 
Here are the specs: gsmarena.com/lg_optimus_f7-5315.php

do you know any similar phone that I can compare it with that's more available worldwide?


----------



## Kenobz (Feb 10, 2014)

jbmkawaii said:


> Hi Guys, I've been eying the LG Optimus F7, but its only available in the US, it has great specs
> Here are the specs: gsmarena.com/lg_optimus_f7-5315.php
> 
> do you know any similar phone that I can compare it with that's more available worldwide?

Click to collapse



One of my faves. www.gsmarena.com/motorola_moto_x-5601.php


----------



## omaral (Feb 14, 2014)

conpare s5 to note 3. that would be a cool comparison on the real.


----------



## GaYoung28 (Feb 15, 2014)

What do you think guys?
Another android version?

Sent from my LG-D802 using xda app-developers app


----------



## pevzz (Feb 16, 2014)

*Comparison*

Hi guys!

Can anyone give me an answer... which cellphones is best: HTC M8 or Samsung galaxy S5... I'm planning to buy one...Thank you guys


----------



## gull_s_777 (Feb 16, 2014)

pevzz said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Can anyone give me an answer... which cellphones is best: HTC M8 or Samsung galaxy S5... I'm planning to buy one...Thank you guys

Click to collapse



I guess G3 would be a better option


----------



## Cozume (Feb 18, 2014)

pevzz said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Can anyone give me an answer... which cellphones is best: HTC M8 or Samsung galaxy S5... I'm planning to buy one...Thank you guys

Click to collapse



Samsung's radios are pure crap.  So if you are planning to use the phone as a phone or as data device do not buy a Samsung.  Their radios are pure crap!!!


----------



## GohanBurner (Feb 19, 2014)

Cozume said:


> Samsung's radios are pure crap.  So if you are planning to use the phone as a phone or as data device do not buy a Samsung.  Their radios are pure crap!!!

Click to collapse



Agreed...

My S3 was getting download speeds of 1.3mb/s at the MAX. Since getting my LG G2 I have seen speeds greater than 6mb/s in the same area.

---------- Post added at 08:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:09 PM ----------




GaYoung28 said:


> What do you think guys?
> Another android version?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Since Android versions are named in order of the alphabet:

A.lpha
B.eta
C.upcake
D.onut
E.claire
F.royo
G.ingerbread
H.oneycomb
I.ce Cream Sandwich
J.ellybean
K.itkat

The most likely name for the next version, IMHO, is Lemonade or Licorice.


----------



## seand88 (Feb 19, 2014)

I would like to see the galaxy note 3 and the lg g2 pro compared!


----------



## zenosteam (Feb 19, 2014)

GohanBurner said:


> Agreed...
> 
> My S3 was getting download speeds of 1.3mb/s at the MAX. Since getting my LG G2 I have seen speeds greater than 6mb/s in the same area.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 for me the L mean the last time to get Samsung series after the 1,2,3,4  99.99% of chance to get this s5


----------



## predateur1 (Feb 19, 2014)

*iPad and aN Android Tablet*

Comparing the latest iPad and a newly released Android Tablet. Can anyone give me reasons for each device which is better .


----------



## jimbju (Feb 20, 2014)

predateur1 said:


> Comparing the latest iPad and a newly released Android Tablet. Can anyone give me reasons for each device which is better .

Click to collapse



The most important question (imho) is, who is the intended user?


----------



## Pepton1 (Feb 22, 2014)

*Comparison*

Comparison galaxy N7 with galaxy N5?


----------



## jmindset (Feb 23, 2014)

Okay so I plan on buying a phone to use as an mp3 player, camera and wifi device. I wish to stay under 200 dollars. I was going to buy the optimus g but the price went up to close to 300 on Amazon. Sony phones are just to high priced so that's not an option(although the Walkman app looks awesome). 2 phones that meet my requirements are the optimus f7 and moto g. The lack of external sd card slot keeps putting me off the moto g. So optimus f7 vs moto g, which is better? 

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## solidforce (Feb 23, 2014)

What is better than the S4?


----------



## Jiyeon90 (Feb 23, 2014)

solidforce said:


> What is better than the S4?

Click to collapse



every other flagship phone


----------



## thegr8x (Feb 24, 2014)

*What is flagship?*



Jiyeon90 said:


> every other flagship phone

Click to collapse



I'm a little bit new to these phones. But what exactly is a flagship phone ? And why are they better than s4?


----------



## Big4570 (Feb 26, 2014)

I'd there a powerful tablet out or up and coming that had a user replaceable battery? 

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## barondebxl (Feb 28, 2014)

thegr8x said:


> I'm a little bit new to these phones. But what exactly is a flagship phone ? And why are they better than s4?

Click to collapse



A flagship phone is a phone that is the most important to a company. For example the Samsung galaxy s 4 was the flagship phone in 2013. The galaxy s5 will be the flagship phone this year. For HTC, the HTC one is their flagship phone. Basically the phone that they put in fore front, the one that represents the company.

Sent from my LG-D950 using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflongo (Mar 1, 2014)

ZTE Supreme or HTC Desire 601?


----------



## intuit (Mar 1, 2014)

*Visa Processing in Dubai, Visa Processing in UAE, UAE Residence Visa*

Intuit PRO specializes in all types of visa processing and has right knowledge and experience about the processes and procedures in UAE. For smooth and quick visa processing in Dubai UAE visit


----------



## eternal346 (Mar 2, 2014)

ok ok


----------



## Yubran (Mar 2, 2014)

Hey guys so im goind to drop a hard question here( in my opinion its hard since i actually think gnote3 is the best ?) whats better ? (not what you "prefer" listen carefully or read idk), whats better ? Note 3, Nexus 5 or those LG smartphones i dont even know their name ? zsomething haha sorry  i just know about samsung, nexus, iphone and that stuff


----------



## J. Clarkson (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi there,

I'm planning to sell my Nexus 4 and get the HTC One, I've always wanted the HTC One.

The only considerable difference I can see in specs is the Camera, HTC One at 4MP and Nexus 4 at 8MP, but strangely the Camera on the Nexus 4 isn't that impressive anyway.

Can someone shed some light on differences between these phones and will it be better to stay with Nexus 4 or go with HTC One?

To me, the visible differences are that Nexus 4 has 4.4 KitKat and 8MP Camera. Is the Camera on the HTC One better? 

How about Benchmarks, does the HTC One beat Nexus 4 in all Benchmarks where can I check this?

Please advise, cheers!


----------



## mpan19 (Mar 3, 2014)

Compare the s5 with the lg pro 2


----------



## 3x3cUt0r (Mar 4, 2014)

J. Clarkson said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm planning to sell my Nexus 4 and get the HTC One, I've always wanted the HTC One.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The HTC ONE (m7) is a much better phone than the Nexus 4, the camera has less megapixels but the lens are better, if you are not in a hurry wait for the m8.


----------



## V.E.X (Mar 7, 2014)

I need some info on theese phones...
 LG optimus Black P970
S7580 Galaxy Trend Plus
Samsung W I8150

in the cpu specs the trend plus has dual core and has good fps on benchmarks
the samsung W still has 1.4 ghz of single core cpu, but the lg optimus has 1ghz and single core cpu...

in development specs the samsung W and LG optimus black both have many roms/roots but the Samsung Trend Plus barely has a root and thats it...

witch one is the mixed kind ? both in development and in good fps in the benchmarks...


----------



## yogi217 (Mar 8, 2014)

Ok, so what's your take on a phablet v phone and tablet? 

I have a nexus 5 and 7 (2012). I'm wondering if having one device would be better? 

I have to make an effort to use the n7. I really only grab it for reading books..., but when I do use it, I love the extra screen space. Got me thinking about a phablet, but I hated tw on my gs3, I love the google experience on my nexus 5. I don't mind using custom roms, but i don't find them as nice as google's stock version of AOSP..

What do ya think? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## propov (Mar 9, 2014)

J. Clarkson said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm planning to sell my Nexus 4 and get the HTC One, I've always wanted the HTC One.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



https://www.dropbox.com/sh/rlei1v2piyhmr53/iZJPznndD_
Look at this.In the begining in the file name is phone model.Like "One IMAG0451.jpg" is from HTC One.For me One is better in every aspect.Not with more,but better materilas,brighter and biger screen,powerfull hardware.It have par in absloutely no lag in menu and 99% no lag in apps.One have better,better and powerfull sound in headphones and on speakerphone.Both phones have unique design and individuality.


----------



## Ammar007 (Mar 11, 2014)

Whats the best phone I can get under $500? Im thinking of the Nexus 5, or the Note 3, but custom ROM development is important for me which the Note 3 seems to lack, so Im inclining towards the Nexus which Ive heard has horrid battery life, which worries me too as I need good battery life, Which one should I get? and when is the Nexus 6 going to launch and what would be its approx. price?


----------



## gull_s_777 (Mar 12, 2014)

yogi217 said:


> Ok, so what's your take on a phablet v phone and tablet?
> 
> I have a nexus 5 and 7 (2012). I'm wondering if having one device would be better?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks like you are set.
A friend bought Note 3 and told that it's not a real tablet replacement. A tablet has its own fun which he didn't find in Note. 
So the best thing is to have a ~5 size phone and a dedicated tablet if you need. Note is a compromise in between.


----------



## yogi217 (Mar 12, 2014)

gull_s_777 said:


> Looks like you are set.
> A friend bought Note 3 and told that it's not a real tablet replacement. A tablet has its own fun which he didn't find in Note.
> So the best thing is to have a ~5 size phone and a dedicated tablet if you need. Note is a compromise in between.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I see that point. Two dedicated devices seem like the best option v one hybrid. 

I hope the Nexus line grows a little larger because I would just like a slightly bigger phone... And my experience on Google's OS is so much better than on TouchWiz that I'd have a hard time considering buying anything outside of the Nexus line (for now). 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## IamPro (Mar 13, 2014)

gull_s_777 said:


> Looks like you are set.
> A friend bought Note 3 and told that it's not a real tablet replacement. A tablet has its own fun which he didn't find in Note.
> So the best thing is to have a ~5 size phone and a dedicated tablet if you need. Note is a compromise in between.

Click to collapse



I had the same feeling when I had my Note 2; too big to one hand, not big enough for 'tablet experience' (vids were still good tho), never used pen but imagine would use 10.1 pen a lot more if I had it as my tablet. I am beginning to think my phone isn't that important esp with smartwatches coming out and awesome tablets bridging the gap from being away from PC but with the important aspects on the go.


----------



## wardawgmalvicious (Mar 13, 2014)

Ammar007 said:


> Whats the best phone I can get under $500? Im thinking of the Nexus 5, or the Note 3, but custom ROM development is important for me which the Note 3 seems to lack, so Im inclining towards the Nexus which Ive heard has horrid battery life, which worries me too as I need good battery life, Which one should I get? and when is the Nexus 6 going to launch and what would be its approx. price?

Click to collapse



If you want to be able to mod/hack your phone or whatever, look no further than the Nexus 5. I don't have a Note 3, but from past experiences using other devices, the Nexus is superior when it comes to the customizing aspect.

As for battery, I don't what you're looking for, but I do alright with my Nexus 5. I can usually get close to 13-14 hours normally, using it to text/call and browse the internet. I also keep my brightness on auto which is the real culprit for battery drain, unless you play games a lot. I also do have Franco Kernel installed, but I was doing fairly well with stock as well.

-wardawgmalvicious
Rooted N5/N7 2nd Gen
MultiROM TWRP
Franco Kernel
Stock 4.4.2 infused with GB
Ubuntu Touch
-Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## tincho_rvp (Mar 14, 2014)

Great

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## yousefs (Mar 14, 2014)

Guys, Xperia Z vs Nexus 5?
I'm comparing every aspect, design, build quality, and most important camera, functionality, features, and most important screen, as long as performance

I'm not interested in Custom ROMs or whatever, i'll stay stock and might root

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk


----------



## Redrail (Mar 16, 2014)

Nexus 5 vs HTC One?

In terms of development, speed, gaming, graphics etc, not too bothered about the looks.


----------



## yogi217 (Mar 16, 2014)

Redrail said:


> Nexus 5 vs HTC One?
> 
> In terms of development, speed, gaming, graphics etc, not too bothered about the looks.

Click to collapse



In terms of development, it's hard to beat the Nexus 5. Lots of custom roms... 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 6078031 (Mar 17, 2014)

顶楼主~


----------



## LgG2-Ttrain (Mar 17, 2014)

*htc one*

I would go with the HTC one if you do not care about custom ROMs and development


----------



## Ammar007 (Mar 17, 2014)

Redrail said:


> Nexus 5 vs HTC One?
> 
> In terms of development, speed, gaming, graphics etc, not too bothered about the looks.

Click to collapse



Nexus trumps the One in all of the aspects you mentioned.


----------



## barondebxl (Mar 18, 2014)

Redrail said:


> Nexus 5 vs HTC One?
> 
> In terms of development, speed, gaming, graphics etc, not too bothered about the looks.

Click to collapse



From what you stated, Nexus 5 in every single points.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 PM ----------




yousefs said:


> Guys, Xperia Z vs Nexus 5?
> I'm comparing every aspect, design, build quality, and most important camera, functionality, features, and most important screen, as long as performance
> 
> I'm not interested in Custom ROMs or whatever, i'll stay stock and might root
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll say Xperia Z ultra. I believe it has the better camera and has more features (if you don't include Roms).

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## iRefleX202 (Mar 18, 2014)

Lg g2 vs moto x? Which one is better for custom Roms?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## barondebxl (Mar 18, 2014)

iRefleX202 said:


> Lg g2 vs moto x? Which one is better for custom Roms?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



G2 but both have subpar development communities.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## iRefleX202 (Mar 19, 2014)

barondebxl said:


> G2 but both have subpar development communities.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks. Do you have a LG g2? How is battery life? 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## propov (Mar 21, 2014)

iRefleX202 said:


> Thanks. Do you have a LG g2? How is battery life?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I had G2 and batery life is amazing.More than 30% better than others in same class.It have big(3000mAh) battery and excellent optimization.


----------



## bar_buryin (Mar 22, 2014)

Somebody wants to trade me their HTC One for my G2. I have no experience using the One. Thoughts?

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## pm3tawala (Mar 24, 2014)

*Hands down its Z*

Z outshines or equals n5 in many or most aspects.. It also sets many benchmarks with build quality, cam etc.. So its gotta be Z :good:

---------- Post added at 10:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 AM ----------




propov said:


> I had G2 and batery life is amazing.More than 30% better than others in same class.It have big(3000mAh) battery and excellent optimization.

Click to collapse




Propov.. Nice thought on all biggies coming together to make the *perfect Smart phone :highfive:. Lol- Samsung chips in with nothing..true that.Maybe they'll take care of the marketing


----------



## gull_s_777 (Mar 24, 2014)

propov said:


> I had G2 and batery life is amazing.More than 30% better than others in same class.It have big(3000mAh) battery and excellent optimization.

Click to collapse



Couldn't agree more. I think only android which dares to threaten G2 in battery is One Max. 


Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuhulainn423 (Mar 26, 2014)

gull_s_777 said:


> Couldn't agree more. I think only android which dares to threaten G2 in battery is One Max.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



My boss has a One Max and can't stop talking about the battery life.  It's 10% larger than the G2 at 3300mah.

I've got the One and it's just good enough.  If I wasn't parked in front of a computer all day I might care more about it, but as it is, I can pretty much charge whenever I need to, and it does good enough on weekends.  I've got a 13000mah external battery for trips and whatnot.  

Want to check out the xperia Z ultra after reading a bit more about it.  I'm happy enough with my One (still stock) that I probably won't switch for a while, but always good to know what's out there.


----------



## fleabus (Mar 27, 2014)

The Moto X looks pretty awesome as far as a tradeoff between features and price.


----------



## gull_s_777 (Mar 27, 2014)

cuhulainn423 said:


> My boss has a One Max and can't stop talking about the battery life.  It's 10% larger than the G2 at 3300mah.
> 
> I've got the One and it's just good enough.  If I wasn't parked in front of a computer all day I might care more about it, but as it is, I can pretty much charge whenever I need to, and it does good enough on weekends.  I've got a 13000mah external battery for trips and whatnot.
> 
> Want to check out the xperia Z ultra after reading a bit more about it.  I'm happy enough with my One (still stock) that I probably won't switch for a while, but always good to know what's out there.

Click to collapse



New One M8 is doing pretty great in battery tests  
Good news for Htc lovers


----------



## chipp_zanuff (Mar 27, 2014)

gull_s_777 said:


> New One M8 is doing pretty great in battery tests
> Good news for Htc lovers

Click to collapse



if it's compared with samsung? which one is better?


----------



## abhiyoyo (Mar 29, 2014)

*help*



mark manning said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> In order to attempt to keep this forum neat and tidy we the moderation team have decided that 1 standalone thread for comparing devices is all we need. So have at it guys and gal! Within this thread compare and discuss whatever it is that is interesting you at any given moment. This means any tablets, phones, or other mobile devices comparison discussions will now go in this thread only. Any new threads on this matter will be closed and directed here. Thanks for your understand and cooperation.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



m2 vs canvas 2.2


----------



## jokky102 (Mar 29, 2014)

So between the new htc one and the old one, do they really differ each other or it's just an upgrade?
Because it it is the same then it's better the one which cost less


----------



## dhudgson (Mar 29, 2014)

jokky102 said:


> So between the new htc one and the old one, do they really differ each other or it's just an upgrade?
> Because it it is the same then it's better the one which cost less

Click to collapse



Well they differ in screen size the M8 is 5.0" and M7 is 4.7"; the M8 has two back cameras with 4MP resolution and the front facing cam is 5MP resolution and the other big difference is that the M8 has expandable storage up to 128gb that´s a great deal for anyone. Otherwise from that I don´t see that much changed between the M7 and M8


----------



## jokky102 (Mar 29, 2014)

dhudgson said:


> Well they differ in screen size the M8 is 5.0" and M7 is 4.7"; the M8 has two back cameras with 4MP resolution and the front facing cam is 5MP resolution and the other big difference is that the M8 has expandable storage up to 128gb that´s a great deal for anyone. Otherwise from that I don´t see that much changed between the M7 and M8

Click to collapse



Thx for the heads up, the sdcard expansion is a very big plus!!!!


----------



## batna.antab (Mar 31, 2014)

Anyone that can do a comparison between the user experience with both the note 3 and Moto x? Atm i have a note 3 but I'm really tempted to "upgrade" it to a Moto x.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## dhudgson (Apr 1, 2014)

batna.antab said:


> Anyone that can do a comparison between the user experience with both the note 3 and Moto x? Atm i have a note 3 but I'm really tempted to "upgrade" it to a Moto x.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I don´t think that would be an upgrade, the specs are better on the Note 3 by far, maybe should try search for another phone that can at least match the Note 3


----------



## samkabha (Apr 2, 2014)

i like to get the best and powerful android smartphone , which devices will include snapdragon 805, or tegra 1k ? i can wait more 2 months but i need super phone


----------



## mbsam2003 (Apr 2, 2014)

*Need help in sort out battery issue in Samsung galaxy s duos*

HI Guys,
I dont know whether this is the right place to post this query.. i have installed custom recovery on my samsung galaxy s duos and installed custom rom. now problem is when ever i restart the phone the battery is showing as 1%. if the phone is fully charged also, if i restart this is happening.. what should be the issue.. and how can i solve this. Any quick help is really appreciated

Cheers,
Sam


----------



## @dARKdROID (Apr 2, 2014)

*Micromax*

Micromax Canvas*A77* or Micromax Canvas *A177* Please Compare....


----------



## RumRunR (Apr 3, 2014)

*impossible?*

Seems like every time I start looking for a new phone (which I don't do very frequently), the market just gets worse and worse and worse.

I'm doing my homework this time and hoping I've overlooked something. Here's what I want:

    Android
    >= 2GB memory
    Unlocked boot loader
    Removable battery
    microSD card slot


Obviously the memory size has increased every time I've replaced my phone but the rest are pretty constant and used to be achievable. I'm not finding it now. Am I overlooking one?


----------



## Swagthoo (Apr 3, 2014)

*Nexus Devices*

The comparison between the new nexus 7 2013 or the Nexus 8 ( if released)


----------



## Postledash (Apr 3, 2014)

RumRunR said:


> Seems like every time I start looking for a new phone (which I don't do very frequently), the market just gets worse and worse and worse.
> 
> I'm doing my homework this time and hoping I've overlooked something. Here's what I want:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



One question, one consideration:

-Were you looking for a phone that already came with an unlocked boot loader? (AFAIK, if locked, unlocking the boot loader is more a matter of knowing where to look on these forums)

-In lieu of a proper microSD card slot, USB OTG is a viable alternative. When I upgraded from an ASUS Memo Pad HD7 to the 2013 Nexus 7, I simply purchased a USB adapter (they're pretty cheap) to continue using the microSD I had for my Memo Pad.


----------



## dikidera (Apr 4, 2014)

There are 3 tablets that I have currently eyed:
Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 7.0(used;not sure if available)
Prestigio Multipad Quantum 7.85
Onda V711s

Now, out of all the three the Onda V711s wins by pure raw power, has a quad core CPU and a Power VR SGX544 MP4 GPU and a 7inch IPS display, however as you can already guess it's a chinese tablet. As for the Samsung one, I have an SGS2 smartphone, I've grown tired of the TouchWiz interface, the generic Samsung look and I am deeply afraid the tablet will suffer from lag which I experience on my SGS2 daily and has a dual-core CPU.
Still, I at least know the Samsung tablet is a known brand, uses common hardware and has a forum dedicated with it with many kernels/ROMs I presume, whereas the Onda v711s doesn't seem to have it's own dedicated thread(or any information regarding it on here). Also, the Onda from what I could understand in a Russian review(again, maybe I heard it wrong) has bad Wi-Fi reception and drops out.

The Prestigio tablet has a bigger screen, is slower than the Onda, anything else I am not sure.

Advice?


----------



## JSanchez41 (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks for all the info in this post. my decision is coming closer and this is just what i needed!:good:


----------



## Sharpenergames (Apr 6, 2014)

Great overview :good:


----------



## footballist (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi
Is an snapdragon 400 powered phone smoother and more reliable than a mediatek mt6592 Powered-one?(in terms of software-updates and dev support)


----------



## doubleelec (Apr 10, 2014)

Postledash said:


> One question, one consideration:
> 
> -Were you looking for a phone that already came with an unlocked boot loader? (AFAIK, if locked, unlocking the boot loader is more a matter of knowing where to look on these forums)
> 
> -In lieu of a proper microSD card slot, USB OTG is a viable alternative. When I upgraded from an ASUS Memo Pad HD7 to the 2013 Nexus 7, I simply purchased a USB adapter (they're pretty cheap) to continue using the microSD I had for my Memo Pad.

Click to collapse



Yes, about 'unlocked boot loader' you can do that byself, and another 3 item are not very difficult to fillful.


----------



## AndroidsX (Apr 12, 2014)

Not Any Phone :3  .
Ace 3 VS Ace 2







============================================================================================​
NO MORE HAVEN'T TO BE A MASTER​







sent from my MicromaxA110


----------



## kenneth kishi (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi..

I'm planning to get an affordable priced smartphone. I'm thinking of getting Moto G or Lenovo S650. The S650 has 1.3GHz quad-core processor while the Moto G has HD screen. I'm pretty confused now.

I need your help and guidance.
Thanks..

Sent from my GT-I9100G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## androvista (Apr 14, 2014)

kenneth kishi said:


> Hi..
> 
> I'm planning to get an affordable priced smartphone. I'm thinking of getting Moto G or Lenovo S650. The S650 has 1.3GHz quad-core processor while the Moto G has HD screen. I'm pretty confused now.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Moto G. No questions.


----------



## akjha96 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Which one should i get!! Oppo find 7 32gb / Google nexus 5.???.....*

I am Confused which one to opt for ++ GOOGLE NEXUS 5 OR OPPO FIND 7 (32gb) version

I like Nexus due to google update and I like oppo for every thing else except Chinese phone (you know how is its impact in india)!!!!!!

So Should i trust OPPO but Then what about updates and I know that a phones life is only 18 months update cycle...

So is it worth getting Nexus 5 or Go for chinese company OPPO? 
NO comparing specs can answer these ONLY one thing can ie, EXPERIENCE!

HOPPING FOR BEST REPLY!!


----------



## dietime (Apr 22, 2014)

Brand new to android.  Love the customization, but typing was so much easier and fluid on the iphone.


----------



## hamidak25 (Apr 22, 2014)

hi my phne is so slow why?


----------



## RhodiuManta (Apr 22, 2014)

I agree,  bang for buck = nexus devices. Open source is the way to go.


----------



## Zeuscluts (Apr 24, 2014)

alikpronoy said:


> Yes, I agree with your opinion. gsmarena is one of the best website to get the phone specification.
> And all the information given in this website is reliable.

Click to collapse



Perfectly accepted

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## dawnbudgie1306 (Apr 25, 2014)

Zeuscluts said:


> Perfectly accepted
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have an iPhone 4S and have been meaning to get a new 5, but have been putting it off because I had  nagging feeling I should get a Galaxy instead.  Now that the Galaxy S5 is out and selling like hotcakes, I am thinking I either need to get the S5 or wait until the iPhone 6 comes out in the Fall.

I have been doing some online research and read that the .Samsung Galaxy S5 scored more sales in its launch weekend than the iPhone 5s in its respective period. 

More specifically, the Galaxy S5 snagged 25% and 18% of the smartphone market share in the USA and Canada for that period. The iPhone 5s did slightly worse at 18% market share in the US and 13% in Canada.

OK.  This info definitely gives me pause for thought.  If the Galaxy S5 is outselling the iPhone 5.  What happens with the iPhone 6?  Does it also under perform compared to the new GS5 or not?  

Of course no one has a crystal ball about these things so I guess I will just have to do more research and go with my gut on this.

Unless any of you have you own opinions?

To read more about how the Galaxy S5 has been kicking iPhone butt...check out:
http://www.gsmarena.com/galaxy_s5_outsells_iphone_5s_over_launch_weekend-news-8359.php


----------



## Zeuscluts (Apr 25, 2014)

dawnbudgie1306 said:


> I have an iPhone 4S and have been meaning to get a new 5, but have been putting it off because I had  nagging feeling I should get a Galaxy instead.  Now that the Galaxy S5 is out and selling like hotcakes, I am thinking I either need to get the S5 or wait until the iPhone 6 comes out in the Fall.
> 
> I have been doing some online research and read that the .Samsung Galaxy S5 scored more sales in its launch weekend than the iPhone 5s in its respective period.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Buddy I am not judding your experience. 
But if you are an iphone user and trying to shift to a flagship device like S5 I may say you will love this experience of android.
And promise you will never ever go back to IPhone ( Sorry buddy no offense) - Just a personal experience from iphone 4 to My current device Galaxy Note 3.

Just give a try and you will rock. 


Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## kenneth kishi (Apr 26, 2014)

Guys, i would like to ask your opinion about 'Lenovo A850+'. Is it a good phone or a phone worth buying?? It has 1.4GHz octa-core processors and 1GB RAM.

Sent from my GT-I9100G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## At- (Apr 26, 2014)

Well I got 300 euro's to spend, should I buy the Moto G and safe some money or buy the OnePlus One when available? My upgrade cycle is 24-30 months.


----------



## dawnbudgie1306 (Apr 26, 2014)

At- said:


> Well I got 300 euro's to spend, should I buy the Moto G and safe some money or buy the OnePlus One when available? My upgrade cycle is 24-30 months.

Click to collapse



30 months is a long time to "make due" with a phone that you bought to save money, but may not really love.  I guess it depends how much time you spend with your phone every day.  For me, I use it all the time and when I have a phone I don't love, it's annoying.

The Moto G can definitely be found for some very good prices.  In fact, if you agree to buy the black and white, you can usually save even more.  

Why not hang onto what you have and just save until the OnePlus One is available?  Of course that's just my opinion.  You have to go with your gut on this one.  Good luck.


----------



## valenfrank (Apr 29, 2014)

Guys what about the new oneplusone? 

Inviato dal mio GT-I9505 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Makzrider2 (Apr 29, 2014)

In my opinion Moto G is working really great and one should go for it if they want an android below 12k


----------



## uchihakurtz (Apr 30, 2014)

OnePlus One availability is still unclear, better check out some Oppo or Xiaomi phones for competitive price to spec or Nexus 5. I wouldn't recommend Moto G for 24-30 months of usage, it's a little under powered. Moto X would be fine, and there's currently a sale where you can get the 32GB version for around 330 USD. Motorola hosting 24-hour sale on the Moto X starting May 1st http://www.androidcentral.com/motorola-hosting-24-hour-sale-moto-x-starting-may-1st

Sent from my blazing fast Nexus 4


----------



## guntienk (Apr 30, 2014)

yeah oneplus one availability is still unclear but i think it's gonna be widely available in Q3/Q4 2014.


----------



## xlylegaman (May 1, 2014)

nice forum, hi everyone


----------



## PHYSC-1 (May 1, 2014)

*3 reasons*



BlobLobba said:


> Comparing the latest iPad and a newly released Android Tablet. Can anyone give me 3 good reasons for each device which is better and for what reason:
> 
> *Latest iPad versus Latest Android Tablet*

Click to collapse



Tegra 4 is the highest power android soc (all in 1 graphics and processor) cpu boss rates apples top chip the A6 at 6.6 out of 10 and the NVIDIA TEGRA 4  at 8.8 out of 10,i have the tegra 4 in my mad catz m.o.j.o and it beats the pants off a A6 for certain.It's more beauty than processing power with apple and the software is not as well adopted as other software is.

android is cheaper for devs to develop on and therefore more home users make apps meaning more and often better free software solutions

Android  devices are significantly cheaper than apple devices at high end eg.toshiba excite pro tegra 4 tablet 10.1" can be bought around 300 quid but an apple top line tablet is far more expensive yet they have lesser gaming and processing power,the android chipsets rule the market,more developers are using windows and that's how they make android software on windows for now usually any way.

hope it helps


----------



## La Mama (May 3, 2014)

Cool


----------



## gvogs (May 4, 2014)

Hallo,

I hope this is the right thread for my question(s).

I'm going to guy a tablet in the next days. The following two are my favourites till now:

    Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 (2014)
    Sony Xperia Z2 Tablet


My main usage will be surfing, watching videos, watching fotos, making notes, making notes in pdf or similar, ...
Especially for the last two usecases I think, that the Galaxy Note is in advantage because of the S-Pen input. As far as I read, the Xperia Z2 also supports input via a pen. Which one does a better job regarding this, the Galaxy Note or the Xperia Z2?
The Galaxy Note has a higher resolution and more ppi but I suppose, that this will drain the battery faster.

I know it from other Samsung devices (I haven't owned one till now), that the UI is very "overloaded". So Samsung does a lot of modifications. Good ones?

The Xperia Z2 has a bigger frame, which is unnecessary in my opinion.

Double Tab to wake-up is, as far as I read, only supported by the Z2. Is there a app, or similar, for the Samsung?
Miracast and similar should be supported by both right?
Are there dockingstations for both devices available?

I would be really glad for informations which helps me to make a fast decision.

Thanks!


----------



## NinoDolce1 (May 6, 2014)

*Side by side Oneplus One vs Galaxy Note 3 screens*

IPS LCD vs Super Amoled:


----------



## bob13bob (May 6, 2014)

For those who've been around the device block a few times, has anyone else settled on the nexus phones completely for their best phone experience? 

wondering if it's just me.  I'm now resolved to only nexus devices for their lack of bloatware, clean interface, stability, great price.    I tried the htc one m7; played with s4, settled on Nexus 5 32gb.  I've had such a better experience with it not having to flash roms, stability and battery life (with android chargers in cars for navigating, and work).  

N5 is signficantly better than N4. battery life, better and brighter screen, lte.  much snappier, larger screen.

And it's 1/3 cheaper than the competition.  Really no contest imho. I guess I'll be on teh nexus Octoberish upgrade cycle every 1-2 years.

If you're going nexus, consider wiating for October when new models are typically released.

---------- Post added at 12:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 PM ----------




NinoDolce1 said:


> IPS LCD vs Super Amoled:

Click to collapse



  You should equalized the brightness levels, then post a zoomed in shot so we can do a critical analysis.  Also, what camera was that taken with?  Photography is my hobby and I'm very critical with colors and displas.   With amlod vs slcd, slcd is way more color accurate and looks better.    When you take a picture of a side by side in dark environment, the brighter screen will always look better because the camera adjsusts exposure to the brightest object in the picture (which makes the other one looks overly dark)


----------



## Smokex365 (May 6, 2014)

Long story short, a bad update to CM 11 M6 and some sleep deprevation and I tried to reset it and start again. I managed to download the wrong stock rom, 4.3 and now my phone is nearly unusable (reboots, SD corruption, apps won't install, etc.) and Verizon won't touch it since I dared to root it. I can't deal with the issues since it's my primary and I need it for work so I'm going have to get a new one and just try to sell this and recoup some money.

The phone in question is a Galaxy S3 SCH-535. I'm month-to-month so while I didn't want to I can get a phone on contract. I can't stand OEM customizations so I want a nice, modifiable phone. Something without a locked bootloader or other crap that I can do what I want with. I was looking at the S4, S5 and HTC One M8 in particular but I'm not sure which one will meet my requirements.

So, what is the best Verizon phone that is customizable? A quick answer would be nice since I don't want to be down more than I have too in case work calls me.


----------



## NinoDolce1 (May 6, 2014)

bob13bob said:


> For those who've been around the device block a few times, has anyone else settled on the nexus phones completely for their best phone experience?
> 
> wondering if it's just me.  I'm now resolved to only nexus devices for their lack of bloatware, clean interface, stability, great price.    I tried the htc one m7; played with s4, settled on Nexus 5 32gb.  I've had such a better experience with it not having to flash roms, stability and battery life (with android chargers in cars for navigating, and work).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry this picture was taken by [email protected] Inc. which is the guy working on screen calibration for Cyanogen. The screens were at maximum brightness. He also posted a couple of outdoor shots side by side with a Galaxy S5 that you might be interested on.


----------



## Kenobz (May 6, 2014)

bob13bob said:


> For those who've been around the device block a few times, has anyone else settled on the nexus phones completely for their best phone experience?
> 
> wondering if it's just me.  I'm now resolved to only nexus devices for their lack of bloatware, clean interface, stability, great price.    I tried the htc one m7; played with s4, settled on Nexus 5 32gb.  I've had such a better experience with it not having to flash roms, stability and battery life (with android chargers in cars for navigating, and work).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Pretty much except for me it's the Moto X I've had a couple of the over hyped stock when rooted it's up in the  air but I remember being pissed about my brand new Note 3 lag.


----------



## NinoDolce1 (May 6, 2014)

@bob13bob Confirmed that the picture was taken with an Exynos Galaxy S4.


----------



## NinoDolce1 (May 7, 2014)

*Oneplus One and Galaxy S5 side by side*

Here is the Oneplus One and the Galaxy S4 side by side outdoor shot. These pictures were taken with a Galaxy S4 (Exynos 5 Octa) by Francois who works on display calibration @ Cyanogen Inc

What do you guys think? I like what I see here.


----------



## adibeckett (May 8, 2014)

Really considering getting the Oneplus One over the Nexus 5. Somewhat better specs + $50 cheaper. However the Nexus line has been around longer and for all we know Oneplus company can go belly up by next year or so. I'm 60-40 on getting the Oneplus One.

Unless the Nexus 6 is between the price range of less than $350...


----------



## GalaxyWhy (May 9, 2014)

adibeckett said:


> Really considering getting the Oneplus One over the Nexus 5. Somewhat better specs + $50 cheaper. However the Nexus line has been around longer and for all we know Oneplus company can go belly up by next year or so. I'm 60-40 on getting the Oneplus One.
> 
> Unless the Nexus 6 is between the price range of less than $350...

Click to collapse



The Oneplus has much better specs than the Nexus 5 and even if Oneplus did go belly up Cyanogen would still provide updates for atleast 2 years they said


----------



## peacewarrior (May 10, 2014)

Thanks

Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## domenicogalati45 (May 14, 2014)

Thanks

Inviato dal mio LG-E610 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Binarybot (May 15, 2014)

Hello Friends , 
Im new to xda (not new to android , i have used xda for reading before but first time asking something) , i wanted to compare two processors and to know which overall configuration is better. the processors are Qualcomm Snapdragon 200 MSM8212 and MediaTek MT6582
i searched alot on google but there wasnt any comparison about these two processors and which is better . what i found was detailed information about these processors , im confused about some terms in it so cannot decide which is better and am asking here for help.

MSM8212:-
1.2 GHz quad-core ARM Cortex-A7
28 nm LP
ARMv7
Adreno 302 (WXGA/720p)
LPDDR2
I couldnt find data of on chip cache
MT6582
1.3 GHz Cortex A7, QC
28nm
ARMv7
Mali 400-MP2 500 MHz
LPDDR2 533 MHz, LPDDR3 666 MHz
32 KB L1, 512 KB L2
While telling me which processor is better , i would like consideration of heating , stability , gaming and power consumption . 
Now in order to decide which phone two buy , here is the link for full comparison of both phones  (sry i cant post a link i try to copy paste data ) (Im removing specs which are same for both phones  )
General Info________ Micromax Canvas 2 Colours A120 _____ Micromax Canvas Elanza 2 A121
OS________________ Android OS, v4.2.2 (Jelly Bean)	 ______ Android OS, v4.3 (Jelly Bean)
Processor_________________ MT6582 ____________________ MSM8212 Snapdragon 200
GPU___________________ Mali-400MP2 _____________________ Adreno 302
RAM ___________________ 1 GB RAM _______________________ 1 GB RAM
Display ____________ IPS LCD Capacitive _______________ TFT Capacitive Touchscreen (both at 294 ppi)
Colors __________________ 16.7M colors ____________________ 16.7M colors

Prize of both is almost same about 10k
Edit:- I heard one of the guy on some youtube video saying mtk processors perform nice at start and then lag down , what does that mean ? is it about slowing down because of overheating ? or it gradually decreases performance with time (i.e. long use , like 6 months ,year etc ..) 

Any kind of help will be appreciated 
Thank you 
Binarybot


----------



## TheMook (May 17, 2014)

Verry nice


----------



## mumbletuck (May 21, 2014)

I'm seeing a lot of love for the nexus line. I had the nexus s back in the day and it was decent but hardly blew me away. Then I downgraded to the Motorola sidekick and boy that made me cringe. Now I'm on an htc one (m7), but y'all have me curious about the nexus line again. 

My question is, if I'm on an HTC device and I go for a sense off Rom, is that going to give me the Nexus-like experience everyone seems so pleased with? Or are the benefits really device specific, not just a matter of stock android?

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## tobiasvl (May 21, 2014)

Not a lot of Sony Xperia Z2 in this thread yet, how does it stack up against its contenders? Mainly Nexus 5, Galaxy S5 and HTC One M8. I need to buy one of those (and price isn't an issue so I just want the best one).

I'm leaning towards the Z2 mainly because of battery and waterproofing. Nexus will obviously get the next Android first, but Sony's interface looks like it's pretty close to stock and also not completely horrible.

Some sources say the Z2's screen is extra bad outdoors though, do anyone have any comparison shots?


----------



## TheCaptainOfAwesome (May 22, 2014)

If you can get over the mostly stock look and feel and the general unsnappiness of most Sony phones then they're pretty durable and not the worst. I still prefer HTC over then all buy that's just mostly got build quality which I think Sony comes in close second with.


----------



## tobiasvl (May 22, 2014)

TheCaptainOfAwesome said:


> If you can get over the mostly stock look and feel and the general unsnappiness of most Sony phones then they're pretty durable and not the worst. I still prefer HTC over then all buy that's just mostly got build quality which I think Sony comes in close second with.

Click to collapse



nah, I love stock (have had Nexus 4 now and loved it). A bit scared of the unsnappiness now though...


----------



## manuelyonk (May 25, 2014)

Hello

Enviado desde mi INEW V3


----------



## al3ko (May 25, 2014)

manuelyonk said:


> Hello
> 
> Enviado desde mi INEW V3

Click to collapse



Hello!


----------



## sk8terjs1 (May 27, 2014)

ipad is incredibly smooth runnin,kept up on the latest ios for much longer then most androids,can b jailbroken for customizing

android is open source not really much you cant do with it.as long as u get a high end android tablet it will run almost as smooth as a ipad and not as expensive as a ipad


----------



## wrbl (Jun 1, 2014)

Hey guys. I'm thinking about changing my old I9001 to something new.
I was thinking about a Moto G or Nexus 4.
I would like it to be able to play some games and to make some nice photos. Also I would like to use the phone for at least a day not like now, when after about 3 hours of occasional mail check and some news the phone drains down to 30%...
I was also thinking about something like LG G2 because it combines everything I want and has much more 
Any help guys ?


----------



## Micheal86 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hello everybody,
Really excellent thread. I`m thinking about buying Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 8 0 (T311). My requirements are playing hd games, watching movies, listening music, browsing internet. and make phone calls occasionally. 
Would it be a smart choice ? 
Any other suggestions will be highly appropriated. 
Please help.


----------



## teonagode (Jun 4, 2014)

wrbl said:


> Hey guys. I'm thinking about changing my old I9001 to something new.
> I was thinking about a Moto G or Nexus 4.
> I would like it to be able to play some games and to make some nice photos. Also I would like to use the phone for at least a day not like now, when after about 3 hours of occasional mail check and some news the phone drains down to 30%...
> I was also thinking about something like LG G2 because it combines everything I want and has much more
> Any help guys ?

Click to collapse



If you want eat least a day,then I would say the G2 or Galaxy S4 although the G2 has better specs while the Samsung has better software updates and support.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## shadowstep (Jun 7, 2014)

biladen said:


> Can someone give their opinion as to to comparison between the lg g3 and note 3? What are the pros and cons of each?

Click to collapse



The following should help you out mate -



> *Power and productivity*
> 
> Equipped with a quad-core, 2.5GHz  Qualcomm Snapdragon 801 chipset, the LG G3 features a modest hardware upgrade over the Samsung Galaxy Note 3. Though the G3 does have the upper hand, the difference between the two devices in terms of real-world performance is fairly negligible. Other internal components — storage capacity, RAM, and connectivity — are identical between the two devices, but the G3 does offer more storage capacity via the equipped MicroSD card slot whereas the Note 3 offers up to 64GB of internal memory. The G3′s processing power isn’t any more rigorous or capable than other smartphones on the market, but it is on par with the best of them, especially when combined with the 3GB of RAM. However, the Note 3 also boasts a larger battery.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



P.S. - I read this somewhere on a link I had starred sometime back - can't post links yet (10 post restriction). Sorry!


----------



## juymelc (Jun 8, 2014)

shadowstep said:


> The following should help you out mate -
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. - I read this somewhere on a link I had starred sometime back - can't post links yet (10 post restriction). Sorry!

Click to collapse



*es muy posible que el nuevo LG G3 se proclame mejor smartphone del 2014*


----------



## charles.selrahc (Jun 11, 2014)

*Xperia L vs Huawei G610 vs Iphone 4s 8GB*

Given are my choices for a loyalty plan on a cell network here in the Philippines. What is the best choice here if you'll be in my shoes? Thanks!


----------



## Bobcageon (Jun 11, 2014)

I really think that apple tablets are way over priced for what they are. I can buy a windows i5 laptop for $400+ taxes, so why the hell would spend $500 on an ipad? 

I went with a cheap Android no name tablet that everyone said was a great bargain, and thanks to guys like Xboxexpert, Randomblame, & the latest & greatest for me is Beanstalk by Meticulus, my little droid tablet is rocking for what I use it for-_web browser twitter email portable media player around the home, etc ... _

$100 bucks and it's surpassed my expectation. Thanks again to the Dev's mentioned above & anyone else behind the scenes!

*Hisense Sero Pro 7 using Beanstalk 4.4.2 by Meticulus!* :good:


----------



## haseebgreat (Jun 12, 2014)

*Comparison Request*

Hi

Can someone give me comparison between HTC One M8, HTC One E8 and HTC One Mini 2

Thanks


----------



## nviz22 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi, can I get a comparison between the Nexus 5, Moto X, HTC One M8, Galaxy S5, and the Sony Xperia Z2?


----------



## Planterz (Jun 13, 2014)

nviz22 said:


> Hi, can I get a comparison between the Nexus 5, Moto X, HTC One M8, Galaxy S5, and the Sony Xperia Z2?

Click to collapse



Check out phonearena.com. They do a lot of device vs device comparison reviews (both written and video). Frankly though, you can't really go too wrong with any of those phones.


----------



## emompong (Jun 14, 2014)

Can anyone here give me some feedback with regards to the new HTC DESIRE 816?
Planning to have one. TIA. :good:


----------



## hengky_axel (Jun 18, 2014)

How about Moto G vs Moto X  ?


----------



## KayKashyap (Jun 18, 2014)

haseebgreat said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone give me comparison between HTC One M8, HTC One E8 and HTC One Mini 2
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



D only few Differences between HTC ONE M8 & E8 are 

Aluminium body vs plastic body
4 Ultrapixel vs 13 megapixel camera 
E8 misses few things such as IR blast,etc.


----------



## haseebgreat (Jun 18, 2014)

KayKashyap said:


> D only few Differences between HTC ONE M8 & E8 are
> 
> Aluminium body vs plastic body
> 4 Ultrapixel vs 13 megapixel camera
> E8 misses few things such as IR blast,etc.

Click to collapse



thats the thing i want to know, how many of these few thing are not available in E8


----------



## dodgebizkit (Jun 18, 2014)

hengky_axel said:


> How about Moto G vs Moto X  ?

Click to collapse



The moto g is basically a very capable yet watered down version of the moto x,  less powerful (but not weak)  processor and gpu,  half the ram but still enough to run Kitkat nicely,  only 8gb storage and no extension via sd,  and a smaller screen I think. 
If you can afford the moto x go for it but the g is not a crap contender...  This isn't the difference between the s3 and s3 mini here,  though the price gap is surprisingly wider. 
I liken the moto g to a budget nexus 4 which was a budget phone to begin with but it's still a power house even if there are phone's that whip it's ass now like the note 3

--------------------------------------
I had to write this with my left hand you know,  I like to keep the right one busy.


----------



## PVL_93_RU (Jun 20, 2014)

Thinking about LG G Pad 8.3 vs Nexus 7 2013...

Really digging Full HD on both, don't really care for lack of LTE on G Pad, love the much bigger screen on G Pad, great weight and feel of N7, afraid of lack of storage on G Pad...

Thoughts?


----------



## nviz22 (Jun 21, 2014)

Disappointed in the latest benchmarks revealing the specs of the Note IV: http://www.sammobile.com/2014/06/20/...n910s-flavors/

I feel like this is the Galaxy S5 and Galaxy S5F crap. Weaker specs and then better specs in late 2014/early 2015. Really, only a 805 snapdragon w/ 3 GB of RAM on a QHD screen? That's overkill on a screen with a same processor now. Where is the 64 bit processor sammy is supposed to be working on? No point in upgrading my Note 3, I guess?

---------- Post added at 12:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 PM ----------




Fatal1ty_18_RUS said:


> Thinking about LG G Pad 8.3 vs Nexus 7 2013...
> 
> Really digging Full HD on both, don't really care for lack of LTE on G Pad, love the much bigger screen on G Pad, great weight and feel of N7, afraid of lack of storage on G Pad...
> 
> Thoughts?

Click to collapse



I would go w/ the G-Pad since you can go ahead and replace the software w/ a rom like Paranoid Android. The specs are higher. The Nexus does get the timely updates though, but its resale value tanks a lot more. Look for the G-Pad on the playstore too.


----------



## Crucifixx (Jun 23, 2014)

*Help flashing kernal*

Im on NC4 build on the Verizon note3 and I want to install Hyperdrive ROM . it says I need to be on the NC2 build. can I flash the NC2 kernal on Safestrap? thanks in advance


----------



## sunnysb123 (Jun 23, 2014)

Confused between Nexus 7 2012(166$) and Dell Venue 7 (148$)
Suggestions please.
Main usage will be for reading ebooks and watching movies:fingers-crossed:

Cheerz!


----------



## Uanagana (Jun 24, 2014)

sunnysb123 said:


> Confused between Nexus 7 2012(166$) and Dell Venue 7 (148$)
> Suggestions please.
> Main usage will be for reading ebooks and watching movies:fingers-crossed:
> 
> Cheerz!

Click to collapse



Nexus 7 is better in all


----------



## Polso (Jun 25, 2014)

I can't decide between Nexus 5 or Lg G2. I will root/unlock it and also mod. Help me


----------



## stackdaddy (Jun 25, 2014)

Polso said:


> I can't decide between Nexus 5 or Lg G2. I will root/unlock it and also mod. Help me

Click to collapse



+ 1 for the LG G 2. With XDABBEB's VS98024A v1.2.1 new camera mod (here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2715408) I find that the phone is very fast, stable, has less bloat wear. So you get all the features from LG but also great modification. If you throw in the xposed framework its a truly different experience (here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/xposed).

Anyway I am sure the N5 is great but the LG G2 is working on almost all carriers where the N5 is not.


----------



## ovisionario (Jun 26, 2014)

How about GT-9300 (S3)  against GT-I9192 (S4 MINI DUAL)

I need a smartphone with 2 slots, I am using my S3, but I am trying to buy one S4 mini duos..
I think the hardware is not so different.. 

What do you think about?


----------



## susmitpatil (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm in the biggest dilemma of my life. I'm too confused between the One M8 and Xperia Z2.
The Z2 pulls me towards itself by it's camera, water resistance and battery; but then i read that the camera and battery on M8 is not bad either.
Tne One M8 attracts me by it's software, looks and audio quality (headphones. the speakers dont matter to me); but then i read that the Z2 software is not bad either.
I need to take a decision, please help me do it.

My requirements:
1. Good audio (headphones)
2. A good camera, whose pictures should look nice on social media (profile pictures on facebook and stuff).
3. Good development.
4. Battery life (I use 3g more than Wi-Fi; i should get through atleast 24 hours).

Other things like processor, display are good on both devices as far as i know. Still, inputs are welcome.


----------



## Scyzor (Jun 27, 2014)

Well, guys and girls I want to hear from you why to get (or not) HTC One M8 or SGS5. I have two weeks to decide, but at that point I'm not sure which one to pick.

Currently I have SGS3, stock rooted, unlocked + Xposed tweaks, running TSF Launcher and I'm on AT&T.

What I'm looking for? Ability to root, unlock and customize little bit stock ROM using Xposed. Launcher, probably, I will replace with TSF anyway.

Thanks for any feedback


----------



## Planterz (Jun 28, 2014)

susmitpatil said:


> I'm in the biggest dilemma of my life. I'm too confused between the One M8 and Xperia Z2.
> The Z2 pulls me towards itself by it's camera, water resistance and battery; but then i read that the camera and battery on M8 is not bad either.
> Tne One M8 attracts me by it's software, looks and audio quality (headphones. the speakers dont matter to me); but then i read that the Z2 software is not bad either.
> I need to take a decision, please help me do it.
> ...

Click to collapse



The processors are the same on each, but the Z2 has 3gb of RAM vs 2. 

Both are extremely well built. Probably the 2 nicest phones design-wise on the market that don't have a piece of fruit on the back. Similar size, but the Sony makes better use of it with the .2" bigger screen. The HTC is thicker at its thickest, but the rounded back means it's thinner at the edges, so it handles and carries very well. The Sony is thinner overall, but its square, sharp design isn't as ergonomic.

Both have excellent audio. The M8 has superior (to all phones) speakers, but the Z2 will probably be better for listening with headphones, as it has noise-cancelling software (with compatible headphones), plus Sony has their Walkman software.

Camera is definitely superior on the Z2. Some people expected better from a 20mp camera, but they look great if you're not looking at them zoomed-in all the way (ie: reduced to a manageable size). The 4mp UltraPixel HTC camera was also a disappointment to many, but honestly, it's just fine for posting pictures on the internet, since anything on social media will be reduced in size anyway. I've got a friend with an M7, and his pics look just fine on his phone, or looking at them on facebook on my 42" TV.

The Z2 will trounce the M8 in battery life.

Personally, I'd go with the Z2. Better camera, and it's waterproof. The dedicated camera button is a big plus for me too.


----------



## DeMockCracy (Jun 29, 2014)

Scyzor said:


> Well, guys and girls I want to hear from you why to get (or not) HTC One M8 or SGS5. I have two weeks to decide, but at that point I'm not sure which one to pick.
> 
> Currently I have SGS3, stock rooted, unlocked + Xposed tweaks, running TSF Launcher and I'm on AT&T.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I usually do not suggest HTC over Samsung if there is even an iota of a chance that the user may want to delve deeper in it than Google intended. They have been a pain so far in terms of rooting and customizing. I would go with Samsung or Sony


----------



## leijonasisu (Jun 29, 2014)

I've had my SGS4 for over a year now.. and lets just say.. I'm not satisfied with it. I never really have been. I've supported Samsung from having the Galaxy S+ right now up to the S4. Samsung almost lost my support after the design and performance of the terrible S3, however after seeing and hearing of the improvements of the S4 I decided to give them one last chance. Lets just say that they blew that chance and now I want another phone.

In my country of Finland only these top phones are _currently_ available (listed in absolutely no order of preference):

Sony Xperia Z2






*Pros:*
Large Battery
3GB RAM
MicroSD
20.7MP Camera

*Cons:*
Non-removable battery
Slightly slower clocked Krait 400 CPU (2.3Ghz)
Camera quality lacks definitive sharpening (everything looks like paper)
GUI looks terrible
No MicroUSB 3.0
No Infra-red port

Samsung Galaxy S5





*Pros:*
Best quality camera and video by far, best sharpness and detail but is there an issue with some colours? (shown here)
MicroUSB 3.0
Dust & Water Resistant
2.5 GHz Krait 400
Undoubtedly the best contrast/quality screen in a smartphone
Large removable battery and supposedly good battery life
Infra-red port

*Cons:*
It's a Samsung phone... and I'm not keen on supporting them again after all the issues I've had with the S3 and S4
Plastic design again, and even uglier backplate this time
2GB RAM vs. 3GB RAM on the Sony Z2 and LG G3
Galaxy S5 Prime / Galaxy F around the corner?
TouchWiz sucks elephant pole

LG G3





*Pros:*
QHD 1440 x 2560 Display
Good visual look
3GB RAM with the 32GB version
GUI Looks pretty nice
2.5 GHz Krait 400
Large removable battery
Infra-red port

*Cons:*
Overkill with the Display size? Heat / Lag issues? / Battery life? / Not 'that' stunning?
It's still plastic even if it doesn't look like it
Camera and video quality isn't that amazing and tends to sport a lot of those typical 'squarey' textures in photos
It's reportedly bigger, borderline 'phablet' (tbh I think my Galaxy S4 is large enough)
LG's first attempt at trying to compete with the big boys... ergo. lack of experience in the field?
No MicroUSB 3.0

HTC One M8





*Pros:*
That awesome design look, by far the most appealing/premium feel
Stereo Speakers that are apparently good
Front facing 5MP camera _over all the other's 2/2.1MP_
Infra-red port

*Cons:*
Abysmal camera that is overexposed and etc in regular light, depth stuff doesn't make up for the lack of Megapixels even if low light shots are good. Also the video isn't remotely as good as the other phones
Slightly slower clocked Krait 400 CPU (2.3Ghz)
Smaller non-removable battery
No MicroUSB 3.0
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

All of them in Finland are priced around the same amount. €640 - €660. I have to get the phone on a plan and these are the only 4 that I am really considering. I am not interested in Apple phones at all. Terrible iOS, 8MP cameras and smaller non-full HD screens do not remotely interest me. Especially for the premium price tag and ease of smashing them if they drop. But lets not get started on that. In addition I am not interested with Lumia phones at all.

*What I use my phone for mostly (in this oder):*
Taking many pictures and videos and using the front camera for video & skype
Whatsapp and Viber
Music music and more music
Some small gaming
Maps and GPS use
Email and Web browsing
Youtube and other video stuff
Modding, and stuff I am not supposed to do. dSploit and etc.

*My most important things (all of these are top-priority):*
I have no interest on getting a proper DSLR/Point-and-shoot camera so I want my phone to have a good camera.
It needs to be lag free, I am paying a premium price
I want the colours and pictures to just jump out at me like WOW
I don't want the company/brand I buy it from trying to make things like modding/xposed/rooting etc. progressively harder for me
Connectivity. Good signal strength, no lags on 3G or 4G
That if it falls, it will not just smash/screen crack on the first mistake

*What is not so important:*
Battery life, unless it's got a non-removable battery (which I usually auto-hate) because I will just buy another spare battery (if I can)
Warranty options and Customer support (only in the sense of warranty and troubleshooting)
Stuff like fingerprint scanners and heartrate monitors, barometers etc. I don't really care about
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So guys any suggestions? It would help if you do own/have owned the phones I am talking about. I can only get these phones that I have listed so I am not interested in any others. Do you think there is a phone there that would fit the things that I am looking for? Or do you think that I should seriously wait for the Galaxy S 5 Prime / Galaxy F (or whatever it will be called) and then see what differences to the build design/material and hardware there are and make my decision then? Do you think the release will be close by, or are we looking at something like late September (maybe too far away for me).

Sorry for a long post and hopefully this can help more than one person !
P.S. I've read many reviews and watched many videos on all of the phones listed but they do not constitute really in my opinion 'real world use' that is what I seem to get from XDA forum members. In that we all share the same experiences and problems which is why I am asking here.

Thanks again!


----------



## akencha (Jun 30, 2014)

*[COMPARATIVE] HTC One M8 vs LG G2 Speed Test Video*

Hi guys!

Here I bring a speed test between two of the best smartphones of today. The test consists of see who opens and closes before the different types of commonly used applications and a couple of games a lot of weight.

Who do you think is faster? Will it hold type the LG G2 with its Snapdragon 800?

I leave the video for yourselves ye see the differences:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBzwygyBOnc

How about the comparison? I would appreciate you to subscribe to the channel, click on i like and share vídeo.
Soon we will compare the smartphones with the new LG G3! :good:

Greetings and thanks!


----------



## hshah (Jul 1, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 (2014) vs Sony Xperia Z2 Tablet?


----------



## gustavolz.angelo (Jul 1, 2014)

Moto G XT1033 vs. Galaxy Win Duos I8552 vs. Blu Studio 5.5S D630U (It's my choice, for now) ?

I'm really in doubt with the Moto G and Blu Studio.  Here in Brazil the price is almost the same.


----------



## zubairamd (Jul 1, 2014)

leijonasisu said:


> I've had my SGS4 for over a year now.. and lets just say.. I'm not satisfied with it. I never really have been. I've supported Samsung from having the Galaxy S+ right now up to the S4. Samsung almost lost my support after the design and performance of the terrible S3, however after seeing and hearing of the improvements of the S4 I decided to give them one last chance. Lets just say that they blew that chance and now I want another phone.
> 
> In my country of Finland only these top phones are _currently_ available (listed in absolutely no order of preference):
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey mate! That was sure as hell a long post but I liked it..

Anyways, after reading your "dream phone wishes" I came on the conclusion that you should get the Xperia Z2.

Lag free-- The Sony UI is by far one of the most efficient UI I have ever gone through, almost no bloats and just the important apps that come in handy to everyone. Then comes Samsung with all those bloats and heavily customized skins that interfere with everything you do even getting the dial pad to open is a pain in the a** and that sick UI...
Though HTC has a good UI too and G3 has an efficient one too. But I would still prefer the Z2 UI as it is more appealing and beautiful but all these vary from an individual to another.

Camera -- You want a good camera so you can go with either the GS5 or the Z2, both are phenomenal. But, Z2 social camera allows you to install other camera apps to enhance your experience plus that superior auto mode rocks and yeah, slow motion 120 fps video and 4k video recording are also awesome features. Galaxy S5 is also good but I would prefer Xperia Z2 due to it's ability to customize every aspect of photography.HTC One has a good camera still but if you search over Google you will find highly exposured and saturated shots on the HTC one and now the G3, the laser autofocus assists you in the best low light imagery of all and is on par with Z2 and S5 in daylight.

Rooting n' stuff -- Well this is where it all gets better. It's just a little bit of difference in difficulty to get the Z2, S5 and G3 rooted but HTC..... God knows, you will have a hard time getting root on what this company makes. Rest is upto personal preference about what you consider difficult/easy.

All these phones are good over any kind of network.

Toughness -- Now going over to history, the GS4 was a fragile device even with gorilla glass (personal experience... It just feel from over 70-80 cms and the screen was crack). My current device Xperia ZR had fallen so many times and that too from good heights and there ain't a scratch on screen except the side body although very minor. My friends G3 also is a tough phone as he dropped it in McDonald's accidentally and it doesn't even have a single scratch.I don't know about HTC but people report it's pretty tough too. But Xperia Z2 is water proof and dust resistant so that's a plus.

The gimmicks you hate are not there in any of the phone but one, gimmicky master lord, the Samsung Galaxy S5 with its heart rate monitor.

Overall any of the three would do good to you but I would recommend you the Z2 because:

*highly customizable camera and awesome add ons with 4k and timeshift video (the slow motion)

*awesome build quality like the G3 and the ONE but waterproof and dustproof

*Fast, efficient and beautiful UI

*Awesome entertainment experience (music and videos.. Especially the music... In ear is just WOW)

*Not an Apple or a lumia 




Sent from my Xperia ZR using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## toncij (Jul 2, 2014)

I have a similar problem (like everyone here), but have somewhat different requirements and usage. I use my phone to surf the web, watch video (streaming tutorials, edu stuff etc.) and use soc. networks. Of course, to talk and SMS a lot too. I read s*itload of Kidnle on it.

So far I've been using iPhone (atm iPhone 5) and previously iPhone 4, iPhone 3G, HTC Desire, Samsung GS3, Samsung Omnia 7, Samsunng GS4... I've been very satisfied with fantastic screen touch feel of SGS3, but that phone would get laggy a lot with time. Omnia 7 is great, but WP is total crap imo so I'm back to iPhones for some time. Now, since I need a new phone, I'm looking to get: M8, Z2, SGS5 and G3.

I've read a trillion reviews and can't make up my mind. M8 is very attractive for its fantastic and fast screen and software (<50ms digitizer resp.) where Sense obliterates TouchWiz from what I've seen. Also, build quality seems great and it also seems to be pretty much water proof (youtube video of the test, can't post links) to the extent of being submerged, and I only need it not to die when I drop some drink on it, or it gets into rain. Great speakers really add to it because I use those a lot (or headphones).
Bad sides of M8 seem to be rare, so I've found only camera... I do occasionally use phone camera to picture something, but I mostly use SLR when I intend to take pics so I don't mind if camera is not really the best on the market.

Z2 attracts me with supposedly superb battery life (GSM Arena says 89 hour rating), wireless charging which I consider an awesome addition, "full" waterproofness (although there is 0% chance I'll go swimming with a phone or try to cook it) and NC headphones/earphones, since I actually listen to content a lot and need it crisp. 5,2" screen should also help with Kindle reading.

G3 attracts with screen size and form factor which seems superb, especially for reading. Double delivered battery (for fast swap), Qi charging built in like Z2 and added QHD really helps with supposedly lag-free software and responsive screen (50ms) comparable to M8, being much better than 100ms Z2 and SGS5.
What worries me is the over-sharpening effect on text (and I read a lot) and battery life. Also, it is $200 more expensive than all other phones.

SGS5, on the other hand, seems a good phone overall. Good battery, good screen (AMOLED has its advantages), Qi charging (I presume I need to change the back plate?), expandable, exchangeable battery... Everything seems good. I also value good back side grip of the phone, since I use it in situations when I should not drop it.
What worries me with SGS5 is AMOLED burn-in (I've seen multiple SGS3,4,5 all with burned-in screens), plastic case and build quality with bad-looking flaps and such. And TouchWiz - I'm afraid its slow and gets slow still.

Regarding battery life comments: I'm used to iPhone 5 battery life which carries me trough a day. I'd easily use better offer, but it is not the most important thing. I value fast charging and love iPhone's extremely fast charge on normal charger, where I can get 50% of the battery in a short time.
Regarding reading. iPhone is completely unusable for reading so I'd love something better. Others are 5"+ so that is already a lot of improvement. The screen size also applies as a great advantage for videos, of course.
Qi charging is what I'd love to have since it is such a convenience for me. I hate SGS's new USB3 connector which is a pain in the a. to use. I presume the only thing that comes close to iPhone's lightning connector is actually wireless charging? USB connectors suck overall.
Waterproofing and great camera are a plus. Good things but not critical.
Oh and yes - I often multitask (twitter, fb, web, sms, mail) and I'd really appreciate split-screen ability for those apps (SGS5 and G3 only?  ), or a very, very good and fast task switcher.

With all that said, I hope someone can help me decide.


----------



## Paresh Kalinani (Jul 2, 2014)

Rooted Galaxy S3 (consider all root features) v/s Not rooted Galaxy S5 (consider all the many many bucks going out from pockets!)

What say? Buy an S5 (I'll have to sacrifice too much for it for 5-6 months and THEN I'm gonna get it) or be with rooted S3 (flashing an S5 ROM getting the feel and being happy with the money I have!)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## leijonasisu (Jul 2, 2014)

zubairamd said:


> Hey mate! That was sure as hell a long post but I liked it..
> 
> Anyways, after reading your "dream phone wishes" I came on the conclusion that you should get the Xperia Z2.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey man thanks a lot for your reply. I got the Galaxy S5. Here's why.

*1.* When I held the Z2 in my hand, it was really uncomfortable. I don't know what kind of hands everyone else has but it was a real pain to get my fingers used to where the buttons are and how much feedback they give me when pressed and etc. In addition to that, the corners of the phone are kinda annoying.

*2.* The Z2 UI didn't feel 'that' fast to me. I know I could replace it with Themer, which is what I used, but still the UI coupled with the really huge top bezel and such made me feel a bit uncomfortable about using it. I felt like the UI was really bland and it seemed like an even worse version of TouchWiz.

*3.* The battery isn't removable. Even though it's huge (3200mAh) I can't take it out, which means as the phone gets older and the battery gets older, I just have to deal with losing 10-15-20% of the batteries capacity over a long period of time.

*4.* The dreaded rumours of the screen getting dead pixels quickly coupled with the absolute fact that the screen glares like crazy in many different angles of light..

*5.* I actually found the camera app a bit unintuitive and well a dedicated camera button is nice but still when I placed the S5 and the Z2 together and focused them at the same thing I don't know whether it's the camera, or the screen. But everything looked so much nicer on the S5. It was probably a combination of both. That isn't to say that the Z2 was even remotely bad, but as you said it felt like I'd really have to 'tweak' photos on the Z2 to get them the way I wanted them. Plus again, there's just so many people complaining in the Z2 forums about the camera actually overheating... That's just something I don't want to have to deal with if I take the phone back to Australia with me.

*6.* The Z2 feels 'big'. It might be the same size as the S5 basically but gosh it feels big, and it feels kinda uncomfortable. Because I use a case with all of my phones, I just got the impression that the phone is going to be a giant in my already huge hands. I also have to say it again, it really didn't feel that nice in my hands.

*7.* Lack of an IR device. Now this one is a bit of a personal preference but there are so many hacks out for phone IR and also do a bit of tweaking to IR myself. In addition to that, having something to control many appliances in my home, as well as use in public if I want too. _Yes I do use the universal remote in public in bars and etc_ the loss of this would also just be another negative...

*8.* When I felt the S5, it fit perfectly in my hand, it has ridged edges that grip perfectly between my palm and fingers. It's incredibly ergonomic and comfortable to hold. It doesn't feel quite as cheap as I think people say. In addition to this, the backplate provides a nice soft feel, without being slippery and the ridges help for grip.

*9.* The screen. I really just have to say that Samsung has completely outdone themselves with the AMOLED screen on the S5. It's about 30% brighter without absolutely any loss of extra battery life at all. I often also felt like the auto-brightness on the S4 was really flawed and it always had me toggling to try and get extra brightness out of it. In one case I got so fed up that I spent about 2 hours trying to tweak the 'lux' settings. The screen on the S5 is ALWAYS visible no matter how light or dark it is. There is practically 0 reflection or glare when the phone is on.

*10.* Something about the Camera on the S5 just screams 'we know photographs'. It's only got a 1 toned flash which kinda sucks, but I don't use the flash anyway. Also it focuses so quickly that you don't have to worry about blur. It's not that bad in low light either, but yeah I am sure that it definitely can't hold a candle to the One M8. Samsung's 'Phase Detection' focus and the 'Selective Focus' are basically the most awesome things I've ever used. I love being able to take a picture, and have both the background and the foreground in complete focus. It makes pictures seem so much more realistic, like how the human eye can almost perfectly hold both distance and macro in focus.

There were a lot of other points too. For example the fingerprint unlock is awesome, it saves me so much time. Yet I know that my phone is still secure. It was easy to root with TowelRoot and the only gripe that I have is that the phone itself takes a lot of RAM to run. It definitely needs 3GB of RAM. But at this point for what it's worth. They've improved on everything I hated about the S4. I just need to find a case for it now.


----------



## toncij (Jul 2, 2014)

You want to say Z2 has laggier UI than TW?! Woah


----------



## Jiyeon90 (Jul 2, 2014)

toncij said:


> You want to say Z2 has laggier UI than TW?! Woah

Click to collapse



Not even close, TW is the worst of all, everyone knows this lol. 
The new tw in the S5 have got some improvements but it's still not as snappy as the m8, nexus 5 or z2


----------



## toncij (Jul 2, 2014)

Jiyeon90 said:


> Not even close, TW is the worst of all, everyone knows this lol.
> The new tw in the S5 have got some improvements but it's still not as snappy as the m8, nexus 5 or z2

Click to collapse



I will probably go for G3 due to 5,5" in small form factor, integrated Qi and good UI (not TW slow).... Still have some time to change my mind, but...


----------



## MohamedYousri (Jul 3, 2014)

Dears , 

i am using android for years now not a new user ,, i used to carry 2  phones one for work the other for my personal use like games, watching  movies, listening to music, etc...

I had Note 3 N9005 and Moto G Dual SIM but both was stolen from me 2  weeks ago ,, i decided to get a cheap device with 2 SIMs to carry  instead of buying a 2 new mobiles - there is no money of-course-  so i picked LG G PRO Lite Dual  from LG which is good  so far with big screen doing the job and LG announced that  the device  will be updated to Kitkat by the end of the year which is not bad 

http://www.gsmarena.com/lg_announces...-news-8908.php

So now i am using this phone for all matters ,, Mails Music Movies Work  ,, i miss having my own personal device for my entertainment and can't  decide ,, shall i get a tablet ,, shall i wait for Note 4 ?! but don't  think that it's a good idea to carry 2 big size phones 

if i will get a tablet which is better ?! Galaxy Note or Galaxy Note Pro  ?! Shall i wait for the Tab S ?! Next Nexus tablet ?! very confusing to  choose 

so please advice if you have a similar situation ,,, what shall i do ??! 

Thank You


----------



## KOKOPELLIS (Jul 4, 2014)

leijonasisu said:


> I've had my SGS4 for over a year now.. and lets just say.. I'm not satisfied with it. I never really have been. I've supported Samsung from having the Galaxy S+ right now up to the S4. Samsung almost lost my support after the design and performance of the terrible S3, however after seeing and hearing of the improvements of the S4 I decided to give them one last chance. Lets just say that they blew that chance and now I want another phone.
> 
> In my country of Finland only these top phones are _currently_ available (listed in absolutely no order of preference):
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




don't forget xperia z2 is dustproof and waterproof


----------



## MohamedYousri (Jul 4, 2014)

Galaxt Tab Pro Vs. Galaxy Tab S Vs. Galaxy Note 10.1 2014 Edition ??!!


----------



## ARCTIC_EAGLE (Jul 4, 2014)

*blu phones*

So I need to replace my HTC Google Nexus One and I'm looking at Blu's phones due to price, 5"+ screen size, and memory slot. I was wondering if there was a clear phone of the ones listed that is best.

Blu Life One M
Blu Life One
Blu Life 8
Blu Studio 6.0 HD

Sorry, I would provide a link but I can't due to spam filter.


----------



## S3R6PH (Jul 6, 2014)

*XPERIA*

XPERIA Z2 and HTC ONE (M8) are the best!!!


----------



## cptnappy (Jul 8, 2014)

Sorry for bumping this thread but I'm in need of 3rd person perspectives.

I just busted my 3 weeks old LG G2 (bummer), but in light of that event, I am entitled to buy a new phone.

Which phone would be the best buy at this day and age?

HTC M8, LG G3, or Sony Xperia Z2? Pass on Samsung though, TouchWiz doesn't appeal to me that much. Or should I wait for iPhone 6 and Nexus 6 and just get a feature phone for now?

I've been scouring the web for answers, looking at different forums (xda, androidcentral, etc..), reading articles, and watching youtube videos. I just can't seem to pick one over the other.

Appreciate the help fellas! Please don't bash me friends, I know the best choice is usually what works best for you. But for now I need other insights. :highfive:


----------



## dodgebizkit (Jul 8, 2014)

Exynos vs snapdragon note 3 kitkat speed test comparison, does it exist?

Nexus 4 vs nexus 5 comparison both on L preview?

Lumia 930 vs lg g3?

Upcoming - I hope someone will Make a video or written comparison between the iPhone 6 (behave please! Just because you don't like iPhone doesn't mean its jot interesting to see!) Note 4, that suped up s5, nexus 6 etc comparison and speed test for every day functions, app loading times etc 

--------------------------------
Sent from Android L for Loser, Lemon or Lesbian Pie.


----------



## loukwarm (Jul 8, 2014)

As you said, a lot depends on your preferences. I have several different brands in my house, for various purposes. I run a GS4 daily, however I have run a custom AOSPish ROM, no TouchWiz. I went with Sam because of the tons of aftermarket case options and removable battery. I know a lot of people hate the plastic backing, but I personally always put mine in some sort of "otterbox" type case, so that's negligible. Never had an LG, but the G3 seems legit. The others have nice chassis and all have comparable specs. 

Do you have other Apple devices? A lot invested in their ecosystem?

Who is your carrier? Do they offer ALL those devices? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## rikimilton (Jul 9, 2014)

For a another dicussion click here-
forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s3/help/sgs2-accuweather-widget-sgs3-t1778256


----------



## vivek2 (Jul 10, 2014)

mi 3

Sent from my A110Q using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Canis L. Nubilus (Jul 10, 2014)

I had Samsung s4, Sony Z1, HTC One, Nexus 5, and LG G2 and after all my Favourit ist Sony
The UI is the smoothest and the Sony Features are awesome.
After Sony the LG Phone was great.
I mind to get LG G3. It must be great but also I'm waiting for Sony to release the Z3.


----------



## cptnappy (Jul 10, 2014)

decided to go for the G3. no regrets!

great battery life (not to mention removeable), best display on the market, very loud speaker (even though it is placed at the back and mono), very fast camera focus and capture time, and the build quality (even though plastic with brushed metal feel) made me forget the M8's design. my own experience of course.

runner ups are (in order) Z2, M8, S5 in my opinion.

again what's best is relative. :good:


----------



## gull_s_777 (Jul 10, 2014)

Currently have G2 which is going into family use in few days, so looking for upgrade. 
I usually don't upgrade this fast so little confused this time.
I am down to Z2 and M8. 
When i look at my G2, Z2 feels like a proper upgrade while M8 not so much. I love sense but have never tried out sony interface.


----------



## Marvido (Jul 11, 2014)

Hello every one.

I am looking to get a cheap family android tablet, but are really confused about which one is best for our needs. The main purpose is gaming, Netflix, HBO streaming, comic reading and just browse the net and etc. I lke the fact that some of them has gps, that might be handy when going on vacation, but thats just a maybe.

Other thing is it need to be around 10 inch big and a good hd screen. Hope there is some with ok sound, though i can always use a headset.

Been looking alot on Pipo models but cant really figure out wich is newest or best at this point ?

Or is the Cube U30GT2 better or just very similar to the Pipo ?

Or perhaps there is another alternative i am unaware of ?

Hope this is posted in the right forums, if not then i appolegize in advance for making a newb mistake.


----------



## satyawan0307 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Htc 816 or Siny Xperia z*

hello friends i want to buy phone between htc 816 and sony xperia z and i dont want to replace it within comming nxt 2 years:silly: ........so plzzz tell me which will be best for me as both the phones are at same price in my country .......and i am fine with rooting the phone after end of companies update to phone :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Salamin1 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hello, everyone! I'm writing here because I can't decide between a Moto G and a Huawei Ascend P6. They both cost the same right now in my country, unfortunately I can't afford a more expensive phone. I'm planning on not rooting and flashing roms until the guarantee expires. I've read that the P6 has an old processor which is not optimized, and that it lags and overheats. Is that true? 

I don't want to play games and do heavy stuff, I have my N7 for that. 

Any help will be really useful! Thanks!


----------



## fabi_92 (Jul 19, 2014)

Zeuscluts said:


> The best website I prefer to compare any devices of any XYZ company is.
> www.gsmarena.com
> Use the compare Function While viewing and phone specification.
> And also the user review about the phone and the daily interest and popularity is available here.
> ...

Click to collapse



Also this is great for comparing 
http://www.phonearena.com/phones


----------



## jkaiser10123 (Jul 21, 2014)

Juliannico111 said:


> I had Samsung s4, Sony Z1, HTC One, Nexus 5, and LG G2 and after all my Favourit ist Sony
> The UI is the smoothest and the Sony Features are awesome.
> After Sony the LG Phone was great.
> I mind to get LG G3. It must be great but also I'm waiting for Sony to release the Z3.

Click to collapse



what sony features did you like? I just ordered a sony z ultra and was considering flashing to GPE and wondered what advantage oem software could bring. I would be find just loading the google now launcher and keeping stock sony software if there is a good enough reason to


----------



## Alezzander_ (Jul 22, 2014)

satyawan0307 said:


> hello friends i want to buy phone between htc 816 and sony xperia z and i dont want to replace it within comming nxt 2 years:silly: ........so plzzz tell me which will be best for me as both the phones are at same price in my country .......and i am fine with rooting the phone after end of companies update to phone :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse




Next 2 years??? ))) It is impossible! The progress walks very quickly and you will change your NEW phone through one year ))

---------- Post added at 09:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 AM ----------

Friends, can you recommend to me a reliable phone's seller on Aliexpress.com?


----------



## Planterz (Jul 22, 2014)

Salamin1 said:


> Hello, everyone! I'm writing here because I can't decide between a Moto G and a Huawei Ascend P6. They both cost the same right now in my country, unfortunately I can't afford a more expensive phone. I'm planning on not rooting and flashing roms until the guarantee expires. I've read that the P6 has an old processor which is not optimized, and that it lags and overheats. Is that true?
> 
> I don't want to play games and do heavy stuff, I have my N7 for that.
> 
> Any help will be really useful! Thanks!

Click to collapse



While the P6 is definitely the _nicer_ phone, with its premium construction and extremely slim build, I think you'll get better performance out of the Moto G.

Take a look at a Nexus 4 off eBay or a Sony Xperia SP from Amazon, for just under $250, brand new condition. Both phones will blow the doors off the Moto G or P5.


----------



## maddboss (Jul 22, 2014)

I want to buy an unlocked Xperia, but I don't know what worth much for the price: Xperia Z2, Z1 or Z1 Compact (or maybe Z Ultra)


----------



## Planterz (Jul 22, 2014)

maddboss said:


> I want to buy an unlocked Xperia, but I don't know what worth much for the price: Xperia Z2, Z1 or Z1 Compact (or maybe Z Ultra)

Click to collapse



The Z2 and the Z1 Compact have IPS screens, far better than the TFT screens their other phones use. The obvious difference is size. Only you can figure out which is better for yourself.


----------



## maddboss (Jul 22, 2014)

Planterz said:


> The Z2 and the Z1 Compact have IPS screens, far better than the TFT screens their other phones use. The obvious difference is size. Only you can figure out which is better for yourself.

Click to collapse



the Z2 would be the best but is it worth that price against the Z1 and Z1 Compact?


----------



## Planterz (Jul 22, 2014)

maddboss said:


> the Z2 would be the best but is it worth that price against the Z1 and Z1 Compact?

Click to collapse



Comparing the Z1 to the Z2 is a matter of costs and specs. The Z1 is a heck of a phone for the price ($425 on eBay). The Z2 is also an extremely nice phone, but you'll be paying $175 more for one. The Z1 Compact is also an extremely nice phone. But it depends on if you want something big, or something small. 

I can't tell you which is the better value, because I am not you.


----------



## fazliey (Jul 23, 2014)

Z1 and note 2....which the best phone??

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## dodgebizkit (Jul 23, 2014)

fazliey said:


> Z1 and note 2....which the best phone??
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Note - by far 

--------------------------------------------
My house phone's better than your iPhone.


----------



## fazliey (Jul 23, 2014)

dodgebizkit said:


> Note - by far
> 
> --------------------------------------------
> My house phone's better than your iPhone.

Click to collapse



I choose note 2....note 3 coming soon.maybe..

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## sanket.m (Jul 27, 2014)

Nexus 5 & One plus which phone is better ?


----------



## Alezzander_ (Jul 28, 2014)

vivek2 said:


> mi 3
> 
> Sent from my A110Q using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



MI 4!


----------



## 10k35h (Jul 28, 2014)

sanket.m said:


> Nexus 5 & One plus which phone is better ?

Click to collapse



One plus is a newer device and people have not used it for long. However whoever owns the device has given it excellent reviews. One of the huge pros of the device is that the software support is handled by CyanogenMod. The hardware of the phone is best that one can get in the market. Hands down. There is no doubt that its better than nexus in terms of hardware and especially camera. 
The only pro of nexus is that the OS upgrades will be quick on nexus. However I am sure Cyanogen will keep One plus updated with the latest updates. 

Hit thanks if this is helpful!

---------- Post added at 07:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:37 AM ----------




satyawan0307 said:


> hello friends i want to buy phone between htc 816 and sony xperia z and i dont want to replace it within comming nxt 2 years:silly: ........so plzzz tell me which will be best for me as both the phones are at same price in my country .......and i am fine with rooting the phone after end of companies update to phone :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse




I would recommend Xperia Z. 
HTC 816 has 1.5Gb ram. KK itself requires 1Gb ram. Its possible the next release will not support HTC due to less ram. Xperia Z has 2Gb ram. Along with this there are lots of custom roms that are available for xperia than htc. The waterproof feature is huge plus point on the xperia not to mention the entire glass look and premium feel. However this can vary from person to person. 
I would say go with the Sony because of better ram, better resolution, better and more support (ROMS), waterproof feature if you want to stick to this phone for the next 2 years.


----------



## teonagode (Jul 28, 2014)

fazliey said:


> Z1 and note 2....which the best phone??
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Definitively the Z1 as it has an better processor and will receive updates more often. And besides the Note 2 will be dumped by Samsung after the Android L update.

Sent from my Nexus 5 running AICP 5.0

---------- Post added at 10:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 AM ----------




lpimpale said:


> One plus is a newer device and people have not used it for long. However whoever owns the device has given it excellent reviews. One of the huge pros of the device is that the software support is handled by CyanogenMod. The hardware of the phone is best that one can get in the market. Hands down. There is no doubt that its better than nexus in terms of hardware and especially camera.
> The only pro of nexus is that the OS upgrades will be quick on nexus. However I am sure Cyanogen will keep One plus updated with the latest updates.
> 
> Hit thanks if this is helpful!
> ...

Click to collapse



But the processor is outdated, and the Xperia Z had problems with overheating i heard.

Sent from my Nexus 5 running AICP 5.0


----------



## 10k35h (Jul 28, 2014)

teonagode said:


> Definitively the Z1 as it has an better processor and will receive updates more often. And besides the Note 2 will be dumped by Samsung after the Android L update.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 running AICP 5.0
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The processor of HTC is newer compared to Z but not all that great. There are a few reports of Z overheating when charging. I have used Z and it doesn't overheat as much as I expected. My current samsung S4 heats up when i am multitasking and charging it. I would thus not complain about heating issues. 
The processor of HTC is 1.6GHz vs compared to 1.5 on Z. Its newer but I think its not that much of a performance boost as one expects.Over all this the HTC sense and sony UI eats a lot of RAM.


----------



## knickerblogger (Jul 30, 2014)

*AT&T LG Optimus G vs. T-mobile HTC One S $150*

I am trying to compare these two phones. In my situation they cost the same amount. Both in new condition. I need help deciding which to use on T-mobile until the Nexus 6 is released or a phone is released that meets my requirements for under $350.
Here is brief comparison between the options.

Display:
LG 4.7 IPS clearly beats the HTC's 4.3 AMOLED

Network Connectivity:
LG only 1900 and 2100 bands resulting in half speed data performance compared to HTC which gets up to 42MBPS

Exterior Aesthetics:
HTC wins because it is slightly narrower and is built out of aluminum.

Camera:
HTC is much better even though they are both 8MP

Extras:
LG has NFC and roughly 2X better front facing camera.

Battery:
HTC has horrible battery life and lasts roughly 12hrs of light use, the LG lasts 16hrs of light use. However the LG should last 50% longer in moderate/heavy use.

Performance:
LG has an SD slot and roughly 2X better performance.

It looks like LG wins. But is the loss of connectivity and rear camera performance worth it, those are the two most important factors for most people since people pay a premium for coverage and the camera is the most important factor. Even GSMARENA gives the LG only a slight edge which is removed by the lower data speeds. http://www.gsmarena.com/lg_optimus_g_e970-5062.php and http://www.gsmarena.com/htc_one_s-4574.php

Thank you in advance for your help, I have 24hrs to decide.


----------



## archicorn27 (Jul 31, 2014)

Anyone used Mi3 and has to comment on their after sales ? A lot of flak coming from disappointed users on Flipkart lately.


----------



## sespiros (Aug 1, 2014)

I want to buy an upgrade for my s2 and i ve basically narrowed it down to htc one m7, nexus 5 and moto x.

I want 
bigger screen (4,7" is best, and 5" of the n5 seems too big for me)
new screen navigation buttons(so i dont really want the htc)
smooth experience regardless the specs on paper
and, most important, support for roms and customization

I ve concluded to moto x but with a quick search it seems to me that moto x forums are not so active and I didn't like that, as I was accustomed to s2 forums where I have new roms 4 years after!!

The n5 seems like the best option but I have some doubt that I wont get used to its size as I like to use the phone with one hand 

Can I hear some thoughts on these devices or propose me any other I might have overlooked?


----------



## intvn (Aug 1, 2014)

*greeting*

Hello i am new:angel:


----------



## Planterz (Aug 2, 2014)

sespiros said:


> I want to buy an upgrade for my s2 and i ve basically narrowed it down to htc one m7, nexus 5 and moto x.
> 
> I want
> bigger screen (4,7" is best, and 5" of the n5 seems too big for me)
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't forget the Nexus 4. Smaller than the N5, and although its specs are a bit behind, they're still more than enough to run any ROM you can throw at it, and most games too. If you're in the US or Canada you can enable the "hidden" LTE band 4 (1700/2100). Best of all you can get one brand new off eBay for $240 (16gb).

I can't speak for the dev support of the Moto X, but I can tell you that it's a joy to hold and use. When you hold one, it's hard to believe that it packs a 4.7" screen in its small, hand fitting form.


----------



## sizy89 (Aug 2, 2014)

Hello everbody!I need some help with choose my new android phone.i have samsung galaxy ace now,and i want to buy a new android phone,one of those(lg g3,htc one m8.one plus one,samsung note 3) and i need help from someone who has expirience with this phones..i watch rewievs and comparison a lot ,but its not the same..lg g3 i like a lot,but i see users write a lot that he is turning off a lot by itself,and overheating and its stupid to me to buy something for my money that has that issues..i need some advices about what is best to buy..thanks a lot for the answers and sorry for my writing i dont write english so good


----------



## MaximoMark (Aug 2, 2014)

I have the G3 and have never experienced the issues you mentioned. I'd recommend you get one, it's a really good piece of kit! 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## thegreatgasbee (Aug 3, 2014)

I like android, but unfortunately, seems every phone I look at closely has some serious problem.  I want to have a good decent android phone that quite modern and has no major issue.  Less than $500.  android >= 4.2

I tried few and now every one of those has some serious issue.  I'm living in Japan for sometime, so these all are the Japanese version.

-Fujitsu Arrows F-02e
   Slow, GPS problems, Horrible Battery fast drainage.

-LG G2: I liked this at first, but
   Touch screen issues.  makes it hard playing some games.  and sometimes affect typing.  this seems not uncommon.  

-HTC One M7   I don't own this, but a friend does.
   Only few months, and the camera lens seems burned out.  now it has a purple tint. and apparently this is a common problem

I'm considering buying Samsung Note 3 , but googling note 3 problems, also reveal some issues, not sure how serious or how common. is it still worth it?  any recommendations?


----------



## Antonio GT-I8730T (Aug 4, 2014)

Samsung galaxy express is a cheap 4G phone try i maybe you will like it


----------



## shelly claw (Aug 5, 2014)

*PG9700 or JXD S7800B？*

I'm thinking about buy PG9700 or JXD S7800B, but they have the same specs and i cannot make the decision. Who can give me some suggestion? Thank you very much.


----------



## RedPulse (Aug 5, 2014)

MaximoMark said:


> I have the G3 and have never experienced the issues you mentioned. I'd recommend you get one, it's a really good piece of kit!
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Was it a hard choice for you? What phones were your other choices? 

I'm thinking about buying a G3, since my HTC Sensation XE died.. But I think i'm going to wait for other brand flagships to release.


----------



## MaximoMark (Aug 5, 2014)

It was a fairly easy choice. 

I didn't want a Samsung, the M8 and Z2 are too big for their screen size and the best of the rest just didn't float my boat! 

If your picky you'll find faults on whatever phone you get its just down to what you're prepared to live with. 

The biggest issues with the G3 that people seem to complain about is lag! While it does lag on occasion it is only for a fraction of a second. That's nothing to me and wouldn't cause me to get rid. In regards to performance it's awesome, don't believe what you read. In daily use the G3 handles everything with ease and I found it to be as quick as the S5 I tried it against. 

The camera is good, the screen is sharp with natural looking colours, although not stereo the speaker is loud and clear and best of all you get a 5.5" screen in a body that is no bigger than its lesser screen sized competitors. 

What's not to like? 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pator57 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi, i want to buy a new phone but i would like to have some help.
I have an htc buzz wildfire wich is very lagy on ics or higher version of android, so i want to switch.

I search an android phone with :
- a camera with minimum 8 megapixel
- active community of dev on xda
- good spec for gaming
- A lot of rom avaible
- an hdpi phone compatible with all the apk
- gpu and good driver
- a price lower than 300 dollars

Thanks to help me to found my new device


----------



## anhtu187 (Aug 5, 2014)

Which one would you choose?


----------



## MaximoMark (Aug 5, 2014)

Pator57 said:


> Hi, i want to buy a new phone but i would like to have some help.
> I have an htc buzz wildfire wich is very lagy on ics or higher version of android, so i want to switch.
> 
> I search an android phone with :
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 5

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 7, 2014)

Pator57 said:


> Hi, i want to buy a new phone but i would like to have some help.
> I have an htc buzz wildfire wich is very lagy on ics or higher version of android, so i want to switch.
> 
> I search an android phone with :
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 5 or the S2 hahahah

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## ron9 (Aug 7, 2014)

RedPulse said:


> Was it a hard choice for you? What phones were your other choices?
> 
> I'm thinking about buying a G3, since my HTC Sensation XE died.. But I think i'm going to wait for other brand flagships to release.

Click to collapse



I got a oppo find 7 flashed with omnirom. Working flawlessly. Android 4.4.4 soon with nightlies. I recommend it.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 7, 2014)

anhtu187 said:


> Which one would you choose?

Click to collapse



HTC M8

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## tsouktsouk (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi,
I want to buy a chinese tablet about 160-200 euros. The tablet has sim card 8.9-10.1 inch, 3G  and good camera with flash. I see Cube talk 9x but i see that it has many problems. The Teclast p98has good camera without flash. Another suggestion?


----------



## mostafamorsy (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi Guys.
im going to buy new mobile
I'm confused between HTC Desire 816 and Xperia ZR
Help me pls


----------



## beefx (Aug 12, 2014)

this thread helped me to choose my new phone 
Thanks you all!!


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 12, 2014)

mostafamorsy said:


> Hi Guys.
> im going to buy new mobile
> I'm confused between HTC Desire 816 and Xperia ZR
> Help me pls

Click to collapse



HTC Desire 816
Just because HTC is awesome ?

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## stombie18 (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm going to be switching carriers from Verizon to either T-Mobile or Straight Talk and will need a new phone. Im trying to decide if I should just get a cheaper (under $200) phone now and wait to see what the new nexus is or just go ahead and buy a N5 now. What do you guys think?


----------



## Planterz (Aug 14, 2014)

stombie18 said:


> I'm going to be switching carriers from Verizon to either T-Mobile or Straight Talk and will need a new phone. Im trying to decide if I should just get a cheaper (under $200) phone now and wait to see what the new nexus is or just go ahead and buy a N5 now. What do you guys think?

Click to collapse



The N6 will be a significant upgrade to the N5. Snapdragon 805 @ 2.6GHz, 3GB RAM, QHD resolution 5.2" screen, and 12MP camera. Android L out of the box. No word on pricing, though, and I've read differing reports on how much internal storage will be available. Personally, I'd wait and see about the N6 before making the decision between that and a (hopefully cheaper) N5.

If you want something cheap in the meantime, the best ~$200 is the Moto G LTE. It's $220 though, but is a significant upgrade over the cheaper ones because it has LTE vs 21.1Mb/s HSPA as well as a microSD slot. Or you can get a Nexus 4 off eBay (from an American seller) for the same price, and hack the modem to enable LTE.

If you want to go really cheap, look at the LG L90 or Samsung Galaxy Light. The L90 has the bigger screen and probably performs better in real-life usage, but only has HSPA 21.1Mb/s. The Galaxy Light has LTE, but the interface performance can be laggy due to the overly heavy TouchWiz. And it's small. Either can be had for $100 off-contract.

I was in a similar situation. I ditched Verizon for T-Mobile, and got a Galaxy Light off eBay for $120 (used, but immaculate condition). The plan was to use the cheap phone until I could afford a "real" phone. Specifically, I was hoping to get a OnePlus One. But that never happened (I actually got an Invite today, but I no longer want the phone, nor can afford it). A couple weeks ago though I acquired a Nexus 4, and I couldn't be happier with it. 

If I were you, I'd get a Nexus 4. Either new off eBay, or used from XDA's Swappa market. Then get a Nexus 6. You could use the N4 as a guinea pig to test ROMs, and the Nexus 6 as your daily driver. And/or use the Nexus 4 when you don't want to carry such a large phone around.


----------



## neol56 (Aug 15, 2014)

Anyone know anything about Xiaomi MI3 and Redmi Note? Xiaomi is making quite a lot of news recently. Is it possible to root them yet?


----------



## Divergentt (Aug 18, 2014)

neol56 said:


> Anyone know anything about Xiaomi MI3 and Redmi Note? Xiaomi is making quite a lot of news recently. Is it possible to root them yet?

Click to collapse



I don't know exactly if they are rootable but i'm pretty sure they will ( 99% ) .
The Mi3 is the only one i know and has good specs for his price


----------



## madhu_sharan (Aug 24, 2014)

*[Q] Camera quality - HTC One E8 vs Nexus 5*

Hey guys,

I'm new to the XDA forum . Please do apologize if I posted to the wrong category.

Coming to the subject, I'm planning to buy a new mobile phone (E8 vs N5). I read throughout Google that E8 doesn't have image stabilization and that N5 has it. This feature is required only for low shutter speeds, I believe. Do you guys think that E8 has a better camera even without IS? Or is it a really important feature? 

Guys, really need your help in getting my head straight on this. 

Thanks,
Madhu.


----------



## Live Evil (Aug 27, 2014)

From what I read and also from some friends, I found that LG Optimus 3D Max is supposedly the best one in terms of phone specs and 3D camera (plus it has 2D to 3D Converter as well for the games, etc.)... until recently I heard of Sharp Aquos SH-80F.

Anyway dreccon suggested SU870, so does the SU870 able to convert 2D games into 3D games, or we can download that particular software into the Korean version?

Else, is the Sharp Aquos SH-80F any good or should I actually go buy the SU870 (LG Optimus 3D Cube) instead?

Thank you in advance, all.


----------



## krusion (Aug 27, 2014)

*S5 or G3?*

Hey guys, I'm trying to figure out which to get the G3 or the S5?

First I need to note that I'm coming from a blackberry but I have owned a the LG Gpad 8.3 for a while now and I do understand a lot of the developing stuff (rooting etc.). I have used the S4 for a while (mum's phone) and recently the S5 (dad's phone). 
I'd love to get my hands on a G3 to try it out for a bit but it hasn't been released in my country yet ( LGs aren't too popular in Egypt) so I don't really have the option to try it in a store. 

At first I was waiting for the "Galaxy f" but since its always been a hoax I'm just gonna grab another phone that would last like 2 years or something. First, I was leaning towards the S5 because of the better camera, smoothness, water resistance and development. But then I remembered the G3. I've been reading about them and they've been getting mixed reviews people saying this is faster and some others say that is faster so I'm just overwhelmed here. 
I wanted a phone with a good camera since I never had a usable camera before and I've been told that the S5 wins by a small margin here but not a huge difference. I also like the water resistance in the S5 but I don't think I'll go swimming with it anytime soon but you can't really hate on a phone that's resistant to day to day spills ( doesn't occur a lot, but you can't be too safe lol). 

Now about the smoothness, It makes sense that the S5 would have less stutter since both have the same processor and chipset but the G3 features a QHD screen, but touchwiz is extremely intensive so I'm not sure here. Also, a lot of people say that AMOLEDs are good but others are saying that the colours are more or less fake and hence not too good. Brightness level it's a lot better than LCDs though. Is the G3 usable in broad daylight? I'm not saying I'm gonna be watching a movie in the middle of the day but like normal usage such as phone calls and text messages will I be able to see everything properly? I can barely see the time in my LG Gpad but it's a known issue that the screen brightness is below par, how's the G3 though?

On the other hand, some points for the G3. Looks a lot better, the back buttons could prove fun. I'm loving the knock on my Gpad, prolly will too on the G3. The phone isn't with everyone here which makes it a lot more you unique. It has a QHD which honestly I don't think is anywhere near useful but it's a good brag . The 3GB ram should prove useful. I've read with people that it over heats and stuff but it's just opinions. 
I have a couple of questions: 
A. Did LG fix any problems through updates?
B. How's the modding part of the G3, I won't be using ROMs and such but just a couple of small mods here and there? Is the Bootloader unlocked for the international 32GB model? Does it even matter?


So what do you think is the better option here?  I'm guessing the S5 is the safer boring risk free option and LG is the "could easily be great or sh*t" options.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 29, 2014)

krusion said:


> Hey guys, I'm trying to figure out which to get the G3 or the S5?
> 
> First I need to note that I'm coming from a blackberry but I have owned a the LG Gpad 8.3 for a while now and I do understand a lot of the developing stuff (rooting etc.). I have used the S4 for a while (mum's phone) and recently the S5 (dad's phone).
> I'd love to get my hands on a G3 to try it out for a bit but it hasn't been released in my country yet ( LGs aren't too popular in Egypt) so I don't really have the option to try it in a store.
> ...

Click to collapse



I can say one thing:
Don't go for LG or Samsung, go for HTC One M8

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## 5m4r7ph0n36uru (Aug 29, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I can say one thing:
> Don't go for LG or Samsung, go for HTC One M8
> 
> _November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_

Click to collapse



Absolutely right. One M8 is just great. Love it!


----------



## Shedeed7 (Aug 29, 2014)

Can't wait to get my HTC One M8, will be getting it next week probably.


----------



## andre0005 (Aug 31, 2014)

Shedeed7 said:


> Can't wait to get my HTC One M8, will be getting it next week probably.

Click to collapse



Had that for a while. 
If it wasn't for OnePlus and Oppo flushing the market with their highend/lowcost phone i would probably still use one.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 31, 2014)

andre0005 said:


> Had that for a while.
> If it wasn't for OnePlus and Oppo flushing the market with their highend/lowcost phone i would probably still use one.

Click to collapse



I know the specs of the OPO and they are fantastic and some hardware is even better than the high priced M8.
But there are also many issues:
- i've readed about a screen issue ( something with yellow )
- bad customer support.
- some more *little* issues

But the issues are not so bad  to choose  another phone, but for me and more people here is the reason to choose M8 the sense UI and features.
Fine camera and the user friendly UI.

Cheers


----------



## andre0005 (Aug 31, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I know the specs of the OPO and they are fantastic and some hardware is even better than the high priced M8.
> But there are also many issues:
> - i've readed about a screen issue ( something with yellow )
> - bad customer support.
> ...

Click to collapse



Sense was pretty cool, but the camera of the One M8 is terrible imho. 

I'm using a OnePlus One right now and I don't have any issue other than the screen sensitivity bug and a minor battery drain compared to older versions (but still great battery).
I definitely prefer my new One.


----------



## marcusloke (Sep 1, 2014)

Divergentt said:


> I don't know exactly if they are rootable but i'm pretty sure they will ( 99% ) .
> The Mi3 is the only one i know and has good specs for his price

Click to collapse



There is the ZTE flagship brand called Nubia.

Their Z7 Mini has Quad Core 2.5Ghz Krait 400 with Adreno 330 GPU, 2GB Ram, 4G/LTE. MSRP is CNY1,499. It is rootable and there is a thread somewhere in the forums on this.

I am in love with Nubia, the build quality definitely feels real and not cheapo like Samsung.

Using a Z7 max myself and no issues whatsoever, antutu scored above M8 and G3, bought it at CNY1,999


----------



## Shedeed7 (Sep 6, 2014)

Just got my One M8 today, what an amazing piece of technology! 
The device itself is insanely beautiful, I wonder why people would buy an S5 over this.


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 6, 2014)

Shedeed7 said:


> Just got my One M8 today, what an amazing piece of technology!
> The device itself is insanely beautiful, I wonder why people would buy an S5 over this.

Click to collapse



Congrats mate, enjoy it

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## GeorgeSimister (Sep 10, 2014)

Galaxy S4 vs Nexus 4

Hello everybody, in here you're going to find a few details about both the Galaxy S4 and the Nexus 4. I have recently owned both of these android devices and also have successfully rooted, installed custom recovery mode's and custom ROMs for.

I will start, where I started. With the Samsung. I found the Galaxy s4 to be a great phone. It played all the games I wanted it to play well, and I couldn't complain really. However being a member of here indicates itself my love for Rooting and such things so I did what was natural to me and began rooting the device.

The first root method I tried was called droid razr root that was supposed to work on Galaxy s4's but the root didn't take when I followed the steps to rooting with it. So I used a different method, Odin and flashed the file and it worked perfect. ￼ Once rooted it was easy enough to install twrp from the play store and use the app to flash my recovery. Then I simply flashed a slimkat 4.4.4 ROM following instructions. The phone was, asyoud expect pretty cool. I've had a lot of slimROMs so the whole ui and feel wasn't that new to me but was definitely fast and responsive.

OK, so here is where the nexus comes in. I was browsing a local website for swapping things and I swapped my fresh rooted and rimmed S4 for a Nexus 4 and some cash. I was eager to try out the new device.


I did not waste any time in looking for a root method for the Nexus and found it was the easiest device I've come across to root/unlock the boot loader for. Its simply two apps off the play store, i found the forum on XDA. You literally press one button in one
App, reboot. Press a button in the other app, reboot. Install SuperSU reboot done. Then just like the S4 I used the TWRP app to flash TWRP onto my device. Everything went awesome and smooth as expected so I went to looking for a nice ROM. That's when I found Dirty Unicorns. Let's just say, this is the beat ROM I've ever had on any of my phones. Its really really smooth, packed with customization and really well optimized.

As for the question which phone is better? I'd say both. The S4 has an edge on speed, but the nexus 4 has almost everything else.


Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 10, 2014)

GeorgeSimister said:


> Galaxy S4 vs Nexus 4
> 
> Hello everybody, in here you're going to find a few details about both the Galaxy S4 and the Nexus 4. I have recently owned both of these android devices and also have successfully rooted, installed custom recovery mode's and custom ROMs for.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



S4 is better, better hardware.
There is also a DU rom for S4, http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s4/unified-development/rom-dirty-unicorns-t2810912

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## Planterz (Sep 11, 2014)

GeorgeSimister said:


> As for the question which phone is better? I'd say both. The S4 has an edge on speed, but the nexus 4 has almost everything else.

Click to collapse



As long as the recovery, kernels, and ROMs you want to play with are available, the S4 is better. Higher res screen, faster, better camera, microSD slot, and with a bigger, removable battery. Plus LTE.

Better value? Hard to say. The S4 will cost upwards of twice as much as a Nexus 4 of the same condition. And apart from battery life, it's unlikely you'd find the performance of the Nexus 4 wanting.

A better comparison would be the S4 to the Nexus 5.


----------



## churrumino (Sep 11, 2014)

Shedeed7 said:


> Just got my One M8 today, what an amazing piece of technology!
> The device itself is insanely beautiful, I wonder why people would buy an S5 over this.

Click to collapse



Put some pictures mate


----------



## vishalprajapati (Sep 11, 2014)

*Nexus 7*

It will be cost effective and you can be sure to get the latest Android updates everytime.



tejkkarani said:


> which one is best nexus 7 or note 8.0

Click to collapse


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 11, 2014)

vishalprajapati said:


> It will be cost effective and you can be sure to get the latest Android updates everytime.

Click to collapse



That post is outdated.
No need for replying


----------



## Vivek_Vivek (Sep 12, 2014)

Hey there! 
I was planning to buy a new phone, and zeroed down on xperia z2, or LG g3. I checked all the online reviews, but wanted xda user reviews ￼

Also, the battery life of g3 is significantly lesser than that of the z2? Z2 is touted to have the best battery backup. My average usage pattern will consist of lots of WhatsApp, and around 3 hours of music. What would you suggest? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## GeorgeSimister (Sep 12, 2014)

I'd ho for the LG as its 2160p.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Sep 12, 2014)

GeorgeSimister said:


> I'd *ho* for the LG as its 2160p.

Click to collapse



I'd like one too, but I don't know if I'd ho for it.


----------



## blade2k11 (Sep 12, 2014)

cronus101 said:


> IPad has better apps, better accessories and better build quality (if compared to samsung). Latest android tablet can be hacked both software and hardware(presumably), and has the latest specs(except maybe gpu?)

Click to collapse



Bump. Plus no way you'll brick an iPad, whereas, I've gone through 2 Transformer Pads, and both bricked at some point. Got them back online by the skin of my teeth, and with help from the community.


----------



## pjt12 (Sep 17, 2014)

tejkkarani said:


> which one is best nexus 7 or note 8.0

Click to collapse



..for me, since ive already used both devices i would prefer nexus 7 :good:


----------



## arhamiq (Sep 19, 2014)

S3 I9300, Moto x 2013 or Lg G pro e980?


----------



## Planterz (Sep 19, 2014)

arhamiq said:


> S3 I9300, Moto x 2013 or Lg G pro e980?

Click to collapse



LG G Pro if you want something huge, Moto X if you want something not. The i9300 version of the S3 is underpowered and only has a measly 1GB RAM (pitiful to run TouchWiz and a 720p screen).

---------- Post added at 02:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:17 AM ----------




pjt12 said:


> ..for me, since ive already used both devices i would prefer nexus 7 :good:

Click to collapse



Nexus 7, but also look at the LG G Pad 8.3. Better specs, bigger screen, only slightly larger and same weight.


----------



## abs3600 (Sep 19, 2014)

moto e or new android one phone(micomax canvas a1) ?


----------



## mojito13 (Sep 19, 2014)

abs3600 said:


> moto e or new android one phone(micomax canvas a1) ?

Click to collapse



Personally I'd go with the Micromax here.  Just like the way it looks and performs more than the Moto.  I've played with them in-store a bunch and a friend owns a Moto E and doesn't like it that much.  Plus, I only hear good things about the Micromax so yeah.. that's my pick.  Depends on what you want though.


----------



## Beso (Sep 20, 2014)

Anyone know anything about this tablet from Aldi: MEDION® LIFETAB® S10334 (MD 98811) -> http://www.aldi.medion.com/md98811/nord/

Loks very good for only 200€


----------



## alienati0n (Sep 21, 2014)

pjt12 said:


> ..for me, since ive already used both devices i would prefer nexus 7 :good:

Click to collapse



Nexus all the way!

Stock android > Touchwiz


----------



## Live Evil (Sep 27, 2014)

Well... from what I read and also from some friends, I found that LG Optimus 3D Max is supposedly the best one in terms of phone specs and 3D camera (plus it has 2D to 3D Converter as well for the games, etc.)... until recently I heard of Sharp Aquos SH-80F.

Anyway dreccon suggested SU870, so does the SU870 able to convert 2D games into 3D games, or we can download that particular software into the Korean version?

Else, is the Sharp Aquos SH-80F any good or should I actually go buy the SU870 (LG Optimus 3D Cube) instead?

Thank you in advance, all.


----------



## Mons1990 (Sep 27, 2014)

Xperia Z3 Compact vs Motorola Moto X 1st gen. Considering also the price, what do you suggest? Thank you.


----------



## xyyx (Sep 28, 2014)

alienati0n said:


> Nexus all the way!

Click to collapse



Yes, I think that Nexus - best buy.


----------



## DrekavacXXL (Sep 28, 2014)

nictki said:


> +1

Click to collapse



Same here. Eager to see new no.6


----------



## galaxys (Sep 29, 2014)

Nexus 6! Can hardly wait for this bad boy!


----------



## justinblaine23 (Sep 29, 2014)

*Any Developers looking for an invite?*

Hey all. 

I have a couple invites left and would prefer to give at least one of them to a developer or both if there are several interested. I would like to improve the development of this phone and thus have come up with the idea to give to a developer. 

If there's any dev's out there that are looking for an invite please comment on this.

Thanks!


----------



## maverix13 (Oct 1, 2014)

kmh4321 said:


> If you want a super smooth and a well designed and neat UI, excellent build quality and have money to spare, go for the latest iPad.
> 
> If you want real value for money and the pure Android experience and the awesome option to develop your own software, go for Nexus(7 or 10).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The perfect answer if you're talking about iOS 6 o below. From iOS 7 onwards it's been a bug trap. Not optimised.

---------- Post added at 02:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:22 PM ----------

Nexus always. Hate the camera tho


----------



## justinblaine23 (Oct 2, 2014)

justinblaine23 said:


> Hey all.
> 
> I have a couple invites left and would prefer to give at least one of them to a developer or both if there are several interested. I would like to improve the development of this phone and thus have come up with the idea to give to a developer.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is an invite for the Oneplus One. I'm not entirely sure why it got moved here but if any Dev's want an invite please let me know. I have one left that expires today.

Thanks.


----------



## easterisland (Oct 3, 2014)

thank you.


----------



## ukimaro (Oct 12, 2014)

Shedeed7 said:


> Just got my One M8 today, what an amazing piece of technology!
> The device itself is insanely beautiful, I wonder why people would buy an S5 over this.

Click to collapse



Well i think Samsung market their phones very well compare to M8, you don't really see people advertise HTC phones as much as Samsung.
Well I prefer M8 because their Operating System is more responsive compare to Touchwiz. Nice buy on the M8 !


----------



## siavash4 (Oct 15, 2014)

Teclast p98 ,Teclast x98 or cube talk x9 why?


----------



## JETacoustic (Oct 16, 2014)

ukimaro said:


> Well i think Samsung market their phones very well compare to M8, you don't really see people advertise HTC phones as much as Samsung.
> Well I prefer M8 because their Operating System is more responsive compare to Touchwiz. Nice buy on the M8 !

Click to collapse



I agree.  Htc makes some really responsive phones.  My device is the m8 and I absolutely love it.  Htc all the way.


----------



## TiTAN-O-One (Oct 19, 2014)

JETacoustic said:


> I agree.  Htc makes some really responsive phones.  My device is the m8 and I absolutely love it.  Htc all the way.

Click to collapse



I heard it's the screen thats responsive. Less delays when touched.

Via the Internet


----------



## ukimaro (Oct 22, 2014)

TiTAN-O-One said:


> I heard it's the screen thats responsive. Less delays when touched.
> 
> Via the Internet

Click to collapse



Well its the operating system that comes with the M8, which is  senseUI is more lightweight compare to samsung operating system, which is TouchWiz.


----------



## andxit (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi to all
I would to buy a top smartphone. I like S5, but Samsung contrasts a lot modding, and moddins is reason why i refuse iphone in favor of Android.
My answer is : what is the new gen top device modding-friendly ?


----------



## kendalf (Oct 25, 2014)

JETacoustic said:


> I agree.  Htc makes some really responsive phones.  My device is the m8 and I absolutely love it.  Htc all the way.

Click to collapse



I still enjoy my HTC One m7, and after setting up a number of Samsung phones I strongly prefer Sense to Touchwiz. I think Sense integrates very well with stock AOSP, while Touchwiz feels like something added on top of it.

I also appreciate the HTC Camera, and Zoe mode is absolutely a delight especially when you are trying to catch just the right expression on your kids faces!


----------



## Stuart Little (Oct 27, 2014)

andxit said:


> Hi to all
> I would to buy a top smartphone. I like S5, but Samsung contrasts a lot modding, and moddins is reason why i refuse iphone in favor of Android.
> My answer is : what is the new gen top device modding-friendly ?

Click to collapse



Haha we are having almost the same issue, my next phone will be a Galaxy S5 or the iPhone 6 or 6 plus ( i'll buy it in December ) .
First i said i want to go for the S5 but now i have a iPhone 5S do i only want Apple because of modding friendly.
Go for the iPhone man!


----------



## Frag Mortuus (Oct 29, 2014)

*Droid Turbo or Nexus 6?*

Hey Everyone, 

I am going back and forth regarding which new phone I'd like to get, but the choice is between the Droid Turbo and the Nexus 6. 

The specs are very similar, but I like that the DT has a higher capacity battery, a significantly higher resolution camera, a higher pixel density due to having a smaller screen (which I think will be easier to manage), it is water resistant, and is actually cheaper than the N6. 

However, the best thing IMO about the N6 is that it uses raw, unaltered Android 5.0. Which I understand that rooting may be harder being that security is being beefed up with the newest release, but I'm hoping it will be something that is able to be circumvented sometime soon after launch. I'm not really interested in running different ROMs, but I do enjoy using Tasker and some tasks, especially those using voice commands, require root. Also OS updates happen the day of release on the Nexus line, which I like. 

I really like everything about the DT better, but I really want that clean OS. 

What are your opinions?


----------



## aminking2005 (Oct 30, 2014)

comparing  lenovo A3500  and kindle fire . witch one is better for studing for long time?
is it right that tablets are harmfull for eye health?


----------



## sanilii (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi there, 

is there a significant difference between the Teclast X98 Air 3G with Intel Bay Trail-T Z3736F and the Teclast P98 Air with the A80T if not for the windows functionality? Which would be your choice for an android device? 

What are the differences to Onda Tablets with same CPU? Any favorites here?


----------



## D4rkD4ni (Nov 15, 2014)

[Q] Samsung Gear or Gear fit? 

Guys can you help me decide I'm really stuck don't know which to get.


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 15, 2014)

D4rkD4ni said:


> [Q] Samsung Gear or Gear fit?
> 
> Guys can you help me decide I'm really stuck don't know which to get.

Click to collapse



What are your requirments?
I would go personally for Gear


----------



## D4rkD4ni (Nov 15, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> What are your requirments?
> I would go personally for Gear

Click to collapse



I want to track my running and sleep for fitness that's about it but I need it to at least be useable in a rainy condition or sweaty one and I want to see my notifications properly the calls don't bother me nor does recharge time I don't mind charging it daily


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 15, 2014)

D4rkD4ni said:


> I want to track my running and sleep for fitness that's about it but I need it to at least be useable in a rainy condition or sweaty one and I want to see my notifications properly the calls don't bother me nor does recharge time I don't mind charging it daily

Click to collapse



Than go for Fit edition !


----------



## D4rkD4ni (Nov 15, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> Than go for Fit edition !

Click to collapse



Only thing holding me back is the fact that there is no option for personalization and watch faces I really liked that about the gear


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 15, 2014)

D4rkD4ni said:


> Only thing holding me back is the fact that there is no option for personalization and watch faces I really liked that about the gear

Click to collapse



Haha that's exactly why i would choose the regular one


----------



## D4rkD4ni (Nov 15, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> Haha that's exactly why i would choose the regular one

Click to collapse



Hahaha this is why I'm stuck xD do you have a list of gear faces for the fit?


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 16, 2014)

D4rkD4ni said:


> Hahaha this is why I'm stuck xD do you have a list of gear faces for the fit?

Click to collapse



Idk, but the fit screen is to small for good view


----------



## D4rkD4ni (Nov 16, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> Idk, but the fit screen is to small for good view

Click to collapse



True also i want to be able to see my WhatsApp messages on it


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 16, 2014)

D4rkD4ni said:


> True also i want to be able to see my WhatsApp messages on it

Click to collapse



Haha just go for the regular


----------



## D4rkD4ni (Nov 16, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> Haha just go for the regular

Click to collapse



I found this app for gear fit styler like the regular one so now the only thing is can I properly see my notifications?


----------



## funtikar (Nov 16, 2014)

Binarybot said:


> Hello Friends ,
> Im new to xda (not new to android , i have used xda for reading before but first time asking something) , i wanted to compare two processors and to know which overall configuration is better. the processors are Qualcomm Snapdragon 200 MSM8212 and MediaTek MT6582
> i searched alot on google but there wasnt any comparison about these two processors and which is better . what i found was detailed information about these processors , im confused about some terms in it so cannot decide which is better and am asking here for help.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



about the guy, he is probably talking about some internal storage device on phones needs optimization over time, but unfortunately some MTK device lack this optimization.
**start Jargon here** google for more info
this optimization is called TRIM ,not all mediatek chipset are like that, but he is most probably is talking about the TRIM support in storage of MTK devices(TRIM support means better performance in storage "write" activity which basically means good if it support TRIM) WHICH over time is not relevant anymore because newer MTK devices are fitted with storage devices that support TRIM , more MTK devices have Android 4.3 above by default which support TRIM,

ok  MT6582 vs MSM8212 

fyi,The MSM821x is also used by popular device such as Nokia X2(popular?),Moto E - this is a good factor for the possibility of custom ROMS

I tend to refrain from suggesting mt6582 if users want custom ROM because the common knowledge is MTK is bad at releasing source code for their chipset which makes it hard for people to make custom ROMS. but fortunately this specific MTK which is mt6582 is mainly part of the Android One program which made MTK release their source code  MT6582 Custom ROM?Yes they do

battery life :
 for the mt6582 its hard to find battery life benhmark for it but the general consensus these chipset are efficient in battery life, for the msm821x GSMarena rated Moto E in its battery life Endurance Rating for 60Hpoints which 10Hpoints more than the Galaxy S3.
source: http://www.gsmarena.com/battery-test.php3?idPhone=4854

GPU/Graphics/gaming performance:
the MT6582 has the mali400 mp2 gpu while the msm821x has the adreno 302... the mali400mp2 is slower and older than the 302.
source : http://kyokojap.myweb.hinet.net/gpu_gflops/

another thing to note is games nowadays are not made to be run specifically only on the highest end phone,  but they are made so that they can be run on MANY devices without putting out a sweat. MediaTek device have pretty large market share so they(game company) wouldnt want to leave that consumer market do they if they want to sell games, do they?

on overheating, i dont think these chipset would even be released if they had severe overheating issues, even if they do its dependent on the build quality by the manufacturers most probably.

overall , MT6582 devices are great if you get them for a good deal from phone brand like Doogee and THL, MT6592(yes ,six-five-nine-two)  phones are the most inexpensive beast in MTK "land" ....

i'd take a modern qualcomm device anytime.


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 16, 2014)

D4rkD4ni said:


> I found this app for gear fit styler like the regular one so now the only thing is can I properly see my notifications?

Click to collapse



I assume you can but i don't assume that you can interact in a proper way with it...


----------



## D4rkD4ni (Nov 16, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> I assume you can but i don't assume that you can interact in a proper way with it...

Click to collapse



I just wanna be able to read it doesn't matter if I can't reply


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 17, 2014)

Help me decide to choose my next phone: 
Galaxy S5 or Galaxy Alpha both will be bundled with an Samsung Tablet ( Galaxy Tab 3 7" Lite ) .


----------



## D4rkD4ni (Nov 17, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> Help me decide to choose my next phone:
> Galaxy S5 or Galaxy Alpha both will be bundled with an Samsung Tablet ( Galaxy Tab 3 7" Lite ) .

Click to collapse



Currently using an S5 love everything about it <3 it over shadows Alpha definitely


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 17, 2014)

D4rkD4ni said:


> Currently using an S5 love everything about it <3 it over shadows Alpha definitely

Click to collapse



Does the fingerprint scanner works good? How many percents does it succeed or how many percent does it fails?
How's the speaker sound quality and the S5 camera's quality?


----------



## D4rkD4ni (Nov 17, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> Does the fingerprint scanner works good? How many percents does it succeed or how many percent does it fails?
> How's the speaker sound quality and the S5 camera's quality?

Click to collapse



I haven't updated my s5 so I don't have the fingerprint scanner accuracy updates but camera and speaker and the best on any phone!


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 17, 2014)

D4rkD4ni said:


> I haven't updated my s5 so I don't have the fingerprint scanner accuracy updates but camera and speaker and the best on any phone!

Click to collapse



You mean those speaker and camera are the best?
I'm also looking on the Note 3 because i like it's design but it has an to big screen and no fingerprint scanner and heartbeat sensor.


----------



## D4rkD4ni (Nov 17, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> You mean those speaker and camera are the best?
> I'm also looking on the Note 3 because i like it's design but it has an to big screen and no fingerprint scanner and heartbeat sensor.

Click to collapse



Camera is best, speaker is in the top few and my father has a note 3 the reason I would get that over an s5 would be the spen that's it


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 17, 2014)

D4rkD4ni said:


> Camera is best, speaker is in the top few and my father has a note 3 the reason I would get that over an s5 would be the spen that's it

Click to collapse



If you would get the chance to choose, would you leave your fingerprint scanner, heartbeat sensor and waterproof ability to get the S Pen because that's my little problem by choosing...
I feel more comfortable with the S5 size but the S pen might be interesting...


----------



## Planterz (Nov 18, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> If you would get the chance to choose, would you leave your fingerprint scanner, heartbeat sensor and waterproof ability to get the S Pen because that's my little problem by choosing...
> I feel more comfortable with the S5 size but the S pen might be interesting...

Click to collapse



I've had a Note 3 for a couple weeks. I've found I have absolutely no use for the S Pen. Other people might, of course, but not me. I'm probably going to resell the Note 3. I like the size of it when I'm using it, but it's just a bit too big for my pocket. Plus I've changed jobs and I need the cash.


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 18, 2014)

Planterz said:


> I've had a Note 3 for a couple weeks. I've found I have absolutely no use for the S Pen. Other people might, of course, but not me. I'm probably going to resell the Note 3. I like the size of it when I'm using it, but it's just a bit too big for my pocket. Plus I've changed jobs and I need the cash.

Click to collapse



I've used the Note 1 in the past and never used the S pen, i thought it was improved...
I will go for S5 i think, also the HTC One M8 is nice but idk


----------



## Planterz (Nov 18, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> I've used the Note 1 in the past and never used the S pen, i thought it was improved...

Click to collapse



Certainly it is improved. Each iteration of Note brings improvements and new features. But if you don't have use for a stylus in the first place, it's just an extraneous function. With or without it though, the Note 3 is still a hell of a phone. Big, beautiful screen, great camera, fast CPU and 3GB RAM, etc.


----------



## androidbabbles (Nov 18, 2014)

*Device comparison*

I am confused about the Nexus 9 and iPhone 6.


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 18, 2014)

androidbabbles said:


> I am confused about the Nexus 9 and iPhone 6.

Click to collapse



Why, they are totally different functioning devices haha


----------



## azharshaikh7866 (Nov 18, 2014)

*lg g3 vs htc one m8*

i am about to buy a new smartphone in about a week time. I am confused between htc one m8 and lg g3. i am getting them about the same price. 
after reading about both phones came to know that lg g3 ui is lagging and has thermal issues And m8 camera is poor.  hope lg fixes ui lag in android L.
which one should i get???


----------



## teonagode (Nov 18, 2014)

azharshaikh7866 said:


> i am about to buy a new smartphone in about a week time. I am confused between htc one m8 and lg g3. i am getting them about the same price.
> after reading about both phones came to know that lg g3 ui is lagging and has thermal issues And m8 camera is poor.  hope lg fixes ui lag in android L.
> which one should i get???

Click to collapse



M8 camera is not "poor" but it is decen't and decent but definitively not the best.


----------



## androidbabbles (Nov 19, 2014)

*Nexus 9 and iphone 6*



Stuart Little said:


> Why, they are totally different functioning devices haha

Click to collapse



 actually I am confused about what should I buy as iPhone 6 pieces are coming with some defaults. Should I book it or not?


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 19, 2014)

androidbabbles said:


> actually I am confused about what should I buy as iPhone 6 pieces are coming with some defaults. Should I book it or not?

Click to collapse




If i would make the decision than it would be defenitly the amazing iPhone 6.
I love all the apple devices !
I unfortunately sold my iPhone 6 the day before yesterday because i'm getting a PS4 and Galaxy S5. I also like Samsung products 
It's for me better for playing some games while working.
iPhone 6 is the best phone in his screen size category.
I'll recommend you the iPhone 6 plus over the 6 because when you jailbreak it than you can theme your device over a bigger screen 

Good luck!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## D4rkD4ni (Nov 22, 2014)

i have about 245$ in hand and i wanna buy a new device but idk what to get i currently have

Samsung Galaxy S5 & Note 2
Asus Transformer TF101
PS Vita
3DS
PS4
PS3
Xbox 360
NDS Lite
iPhone 2G
HP Pavilion DV6 Laptop

im looking for something new in that price range any suggestions would be great currently got an ipad mini and ipod touch 5 in mind and they are in the price range


----------



## jibonsathi116 (Nov 22, 2014)

Comparing the latest iPad and a newly released Android Tablet. Can anyone give me 3 good reasons for each device which is better and for what reason:


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 22, 2014)

D4rkD4ni said:


> i have about 245$ in hand and i wanna buy a new device but idk what to get i currently have
> 
> Samsung Galaxy S5 & Note 2
> Asus Transformer TF101
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm having an iPod touch 5G and it's definitly nice and lovely but it will boring you in 2 months, even when you jailbreak it.

Go for a blackberry it will give you nice gadget collection a whole new experience: 
- Blackberry q5
- Blackberry curve 9360
- Blackberry Z10 ( not recommended because it looks badly )
- Blackberry Z30 ( 350€ so it's maybe to expensive, it's beautiful )


----------



## D4rkD4ni (Nov 22, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> I'm having an iPod touch 5G and it's definitly nice and lovely but it will boring you in 2 months, even when you jailbreak it.
> 
> Go for a blackberry it will give you nice gadget collection a whole new experience:
> - Blackberry q5
> ...

Click to collapse



I used to have a Z10 and Q10 got bored real fast and i also had an iPhone 4 i really liked it the only reason i sold it was cause it got slow :/


----------



## dodgebizkit (Nov 25, 2014)

jibonsathi116 said:


> Comparing the latest iPad and a newly released Android Tablet. Can anyone give me 3 good reasons for each device which is better and for what reason:

Click to collapse



If you don't have an android phone, get the android.

If you have an android phone, get the iPad.

-------------------------->SIG<------------------------
Even my house phone's better than your iPhone.


----------



## Live Evil (Nov 26, 2014)

*From what I read and also from some friends, I found that LG Optimus 3D Max is supposedly the best one in terms of phone specs and 3D camera (plus it has 2D to 3D Converter as well for the games, etc.)... until recently I heard of Sharp Aquos SH-80F.

Anyway dreccon suggested SU870, so does the SU870 able to convert 2D games into 3D games, or we can download that particular software into the Korean version?

Else, is the Sharp Aquos SH-80F any good or should I actually go buy the SU870 (LG Optimus 3D Cube) instead?

Thank you in advance, all.*


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 26, 2014)

D4rkD4ni said:


> I used to have a Z10 and Q10 got bored real fast and i also had an iPhone 4 i really liked it the only reason i sold it was cause it got slow :/

Click to collapse



Nokia N1 is also pretty awesome


----------



## D4rkD4ni (Nov 27, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> Nokia N1 is also pretty awesome

Click to collapse



I'm not a real big fan of the windows phone either its just Android or iOS


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 27, 2014)

D4rkD4ni said:


> I'm not a real big fan of the windows phone either its just Android or iOS

Click to collapse




It's android mate 
It's super hot!


Android & iOS T.T.P. Desk Support Member.
For main operating system support contact:
Mail: [email protected]
Google+/Hangouts: [email protected]


----------



## KodRoute (Nov 27, 2014)

Hey guys, this Saturday I think I'm gonna get a new smartphone. I was thinking about the Nexus 5 16GB but I'm not sure if it's worth it (is it?). I was also leaning towards the G3 as well but it's way too expensive for me (the maximum I'm willing to pay is 350 euros). The G3 8GB version it's cheaper but I think it isn't worth it since it's only 8GB. Could you guys give me some advices? What should I get? Thanks!


----------



## jimmydeol (Nov 29, 2014)

*hello everone*

hello everyone my name is jimmy. 
here for discuss about different topics.


----------



## Polso (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi everyone!
I am looking for a new smartphone having "small" dimension. So a maximum of 130mm height.
I love modding (Custom ROM, Kernel, Xposed,...) so i want a phone with good community support.
Also i want a phone not too old (Lollipop and following updates required)
The perfect for me is a Z3 Compact, but for now is impossible to root without unlocking Bootloader and unlucking its we loss the DRM key making a worst camera.
So these are the phones i thought:   

- Z3C
- Moto G 4g LTE 
- Moto X (2013)
- S4 Mini

Any suggestion? Other phones that i had miss?


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 29, 2014)

@Polso from my opinion would the Moto G 2014 the best choice


Android & iOS T.T.P. Desk Support Member.
For main operating system support contact:
Mail: [email protected]
Google+/Hangouts: [email protected]


----------



## berdugo (Nov 29, 2014)

Don't buy 8gb phone memory. I have 16gb and still I'm not contented. New android OS now can only transfer pics, vids, and songs to sd. The rest is on phone memory. Though you can still fix that issue in a hard way. You know what I'm saying, unlocking bootloader, rooting, sdfix, etc.. Blah blah blah.... 

Sent from my D5803 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Polso (Nov 29, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> @Polso from my opinion would the Moto G 2014 the best choice
> 
> 
> Android & iOS T.T.P. Desk Support Member.
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice phone, but too big for me


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 2, 2014)

I am using nexus 5 32 GB black model..
which one should I buy now?


----------



## galaxys (Dec 3, 2014)

amit.tiger12 said:


> I am using nexus 5 32 GB black model..
> which one should I buy now?

Click to collapse



Wait till 2015 announcement's like Z4, m9, g4...
Right now the Nexus5 rules (Nexus6 is not a 2015 progressive device)!


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 3, 2014)

galaxys said:


> Wait till 2015 announcement's like Z4, m9, g4...
> Right now the Nexus5 rules (Nexus6 is not a 2015 progressive device)!

Click to collapse



G4??? which mobile is this?
If I buy nexus 5 now from play store, is Google giving refreshed model? I mean to say not hardware upgrade but the new hardware with same specs?


----------



## tzzeri (Dec 3, 2014)

amit.tiger12 said:


> G4??? which mobile is this?

Click to collapse



Lg g4


----------



## sielpian (Dec 3, 2014)

Now I have a galaxy s4 and previously had s3, and I like both.
Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk.  :good:


----------



## tzzeri (Dec 3, 2014)

sielpian said:


> Now I have a galaxy s4 and previously had s3, and I like both.
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk.  :good:

Click to collapse



So now it's time for s5.


----------



## androidbabbles (Dec 4, 2014)

*Nexus 7*

Nexus 7 vs AndroidOne Phone


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 6, 2014)

androidbabbles said:


> Nexus 7 vs AndroidOne Phone

Click to collapse



Nexus 7 haha defenitly!

Android & iOS Support Member of the T.T.P. Desk. 
For main operating system support contact:
Mail: [email protected]
Google+/Hangouts: [email protected]


----------



## jpmaniac87 (Dec 9, 2014)

I've got a galaxy s3. It's alright, running CM11 currently, just killer battery drain no matter what rom. I can swap out to a Motorola Droid Maxx... Is this a good idea? The Maxx seems pretty legit and will give me excellent battery life... Will I miss the ability to have root? I only really use it for themes and Titanium, maybe some xposed stuff, but I can use my Nexus 7 for that stuff


----------



## MasterImran1 (Dec 12, 2014)

jpmaniac87 said:


> I've got a galaxy s3. It's alright, running CM11 currently, just killer battery drain no matter what rom. I can swap out to a Motorola Droid Maxx... Is this a good idea? The Maxx seems pretty legit and will give me excellent battery life... Will I miss the ability to have root? I only really use it for themes and Titanium, maybe some xposed stuff, but I can use my Nexus 7 for that stuff

Click to collapse



It's better than S3 if you care about battery life but not sure about root


----------



## docamr (Dec 13, 2014)

*Nexus 10*

Hi 
Go for Nexus 10. Best tablet right now.

---------- Post added at 07:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 PM ----------

Better go for Apple IPAD with Sim card slot.


----------



## MABBS (Dec 17, 2014)

Nexus 9 is way better and way newer (2012 November VS 2014 November) check this before buying one  Good Luck.


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 17, 2014)

docamr said:


> Hi
> Go for Nexus 10. Best tablet right now.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



N10 is totally crap.
Apple iPad Air 2 is beautiful, pratical and functional.
It only has a worse battery in comparison with previous gen in combination with innovation that should be exist.

Sent from my i9100 running gingerbread.


----------



## creme_egg (Dec 30, 2014)

S5 mini (£245) or Z1 Compact (£270)?

Considering that I want a new sim free mini phone for £270 or less which:

1. Has a good camera and a good screen

2. Doesn't randomly lag / hang when browsing facebook, chrome, instagram, reddit, whatsapp, youtube

3. Won't break / slow up / feel out dated in a few months

I don't care about touchwhiz, gimmicks (ie fingerprint scanner, heart rate, IR etc.), rooting, not fussed about gaming either.

Cheers


----------



## MJGirl (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm debating whether to buy a note 4 from at&t and then unlocking it or whether I should buy the unlocked version http://pages.ebay.com/link/? nav=item.view&id=381107773269&alt=web .  I'm on sprint but I'm looking to switch carriers... Not sure which one but most likely t-mobile. I've never payed full price and don't know much about unlocked devices. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## kalfix (Jan 5, 2015)

*Moto g problem*

i have a problem with my moto g 2014 internal storage space 8 giga reduces 
on its own,without downloading anything can you help?


----------



## Hannah Stern (Jan 9, 2015)

*GSMArena*

For things like this, there's something called „_*G*SMAréna_ :laugh:
@creme_egg
See this_: http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=5753&idPhone2=6252

Overview:
Z1 Compact

Higher Camera Resolution + Good Lossless Digital Zoom, if Low Resolution is Choosen
Android JB is better than Bogus KK
Higher Protection Rating for Water IPX8/IP58
Nearly Xperia Ƶ1 Specificaitons

S5 Mini

Removable/Replacable Battery
Better Low-Light Performance
More Ergonomical Design
Fingerprint Sensor / Heart Rate
Specific Galaxy S5 Features
Camera has a Good Colour Quality at Daylight


----------



## peeam (Jan 15, 2015)

I need your help in figuring out which 9-10 inch android tablet to buy. I am looking for a second tablet via ebay or Amazon around $200. Based on past experience with multiple tablets, in spite of all the pronouncement about android memory management, I have found tablets with 1 GB RAM laggy. Of late, I have loved using the 2013 Nexus 7 tablet (on kit kat and lollipop) and now would like to get a bigger android tablet for reading PDF text books. I am not fussy about getting the highest possible screen resolution. Right now, ASUS MeMO Pad FHD 10 seems to have the right specs at a very reasonable price, although some people have complained about certain apps not working well with the Intel Atom Z2560 processor. Nexus 9 is above my budget. Can you suggest a few alternative choices ?
Thanks
PeeAm


----------



## Planterz (Jan 15, 2015)

peeam said:


> I need your help in figuring out which 9-10 inch android tablet to buy. I am looking for a second tablet via ebay or Amazon around $200. Based on past experience with multiple tablets, in spite of all the pronouncement about android memory management, I have found tablets with 1 GB RAM laggy. Of late, I have loved using the 2013 Nexus 7 tablet (on kit kat and lollipop) and now would like to get a bigger android tablet for reading PDF text books. I am not fussy about getting the highest possible screen resolution. Right now, ASUS MeMO Pad FHD 10 seems to have the right specs at a very reasonable price, although some people have complained about certain apps not working well with the Intel Atom Z2560 processor. Nexus 9 is above my budget. Can you suggest a few alternative choices ?
> Thanks
> PeeAm

Click to collapse



Not 9-10", but bigger than your 7" Nexus, there's the LG G Pad 8.3. The screen is significantly bigger than your 7" Nexus, but only marginally bigger in overall size/weight. With the 8.3, LG made a tablet as big as it could be yet remain comfortable to use with one hand. I unashamedly recommend it, since it's the tablet that I own and love.  Anything much bigger, and you'll need 2 hands or your leg or some other sort of prop to use it for anything more than a couple minutes, since the size and weight will fatigue you.


----------



## galaxys (Jan 16, 2015)

^+1 really like my LG G Pad 8.3!


----------



## Mikel085 (Jan 20, 2015)

*Question for the more enlightened*

I am needing to upgrade from my Galaxy s4 to a new phone. I have been over the specs over and over again and I have been to the stores and played with them. Since my contract was almost up I decided to root the GS4 (finally got the wife to stop complaining that it will void the warranty). In doing so I ran into alot of issues my old EVO 4g didnt  have. Knox issues downgrading the firmware...So I guess my questions are 


GS5, Nexus 6, Note 4, or iPhone 6+
Which is easiest to root (minus the iPhone) and have freedome to use it how I want.
Specs are impressive, but I want to know from ppl that use them regularly (if possible) which is worth it. 
iPhone is only on the list cause i work with them and most the family has them. Which would knock it off the list?(only on it cause of the functionality of iOS 8.x)

Be great if I could get some feedback. Thanks in advance.


----------



## zparallax (Jan 23, 2015)

Mikel085 said:


> I am needing to upgrade from my Galaxy s4 to a new phone. I have been over the specs over and over again and I have been to the stores and played with them. Since my contract was almost up I decided to root the GS4 (finally got the wife to stop complaining that it will void the warranty). In doing so I ran into alot of issues my old EVO 4g didnt  have. Knox issues downgrading the firmware...So I guess my questions are
> 
> 
> GS5, Nexus 6, Note 4, or iPhone 6+
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Mikel085:

* The easiest to root is the nexus 6 and always have the newest android OS updated, at least for now. Great variety of custom ROMs and kernels as they depend on AOSP or CM.
* SGS5 as well as Note 4 have both knox security so if you want to root a custom recovery you say bye to your warranty, except for some regions, S5 can be rooted right now (without tripping knox) with several custom ROMs out there, the one that I used was Alexander's.
* And about iPhone 6+ it worth maybe about battery life and maybe the camera, jailbreak is possible right now but you can expect errors since IOS 8 is not as stable as it was on earlier releases.

I have a galaxy S5 and can tell you is a great smartphone (camera quality, performance, memory) buuut there is the knox thing and the updates (they took too much, except for the last one lollipop), I have it rooted and with a custom recovery right now, I'm using with Dragon rom, with great performance and battery life, like 6 hours of screen time and 24 hrs of my daily usage.

I hope that you can decide about which one is the best.

Best!


----------



## Mikel085 (Jan 24, 2015)

Leaning strongly toward the s5 or the nexus now. Thanks for the input


----------



## jamesmalit3 (Jan 26, 2015)

*Desire 816 or Z Ultra*

Can you guys help me decide? In my place, these two phones have exactly the same price. Here are my pros and cons:

*HTC Desire 816*
Pros: (1) Fantastic camera (2) Boomsound speakers (3) Design (4) Right screen size for a phablet  (5) Sense 6 software package
Cons: (1) Performance (Snapdragon 400 and Adreno 305)  (2) Not future-proof 

*Sony Xperia Z Ultra*
Pros: (1) Performance (Snapdragon 800 and Adreno 330) (2) 2 GB RAM (3) Future-proof, I think (4) Developer support
Cons: (1) Too big (2) No flash and low-res camera (3) Many reports of screen shattering

Though the Desire 816 has the most advantages, I can't help but consider the Z Ultra's performance.  Please help me in this dilemma. Thank you in advance!


----------



## silentkiller33 (Jan 27, 2015)

Should I go for a Nexus 6 or One Plus One?


----------



## washwash (Feb 4, 2015)

jamesmalit3 said:


> Can you guys help me decide? In my place, these two phones have exactly the same price. Here are my pros and cons:
> 
> *HTC Desire 816*
> Pros: (1) Fantastic camera (2) Boomsound speakers (3) Design (4) Right screen size for a phablet  (5) Sense 6 software package
> ...

Click to collapse



if you think it's too big, don't buy it, you have to use it, with your hand, and performance isn't so important...no flash? if I were you... htc






---------- Post added at 08:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 PM ----------

i've bought an s4 but it's tooo big, i can't root without loss of warranty, i hate it.

can you suggest something i could use with one hand, with a good battery, and under 200€ ?


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 5, 2015)

washwash said:


> if you think it's too big, don't buy it, you have to use it, with your hand, and performance isn't so important...no flash? if I were you... htc
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why do you say performance isn't important? 

And 99℅ of phones can't be rooted without voiding the warranty.
But I have the moto g 1st gen. Under $200 (not sure about €) and 4.5". The moto g 2nd gen is a bit more expensive, and 5", but it's a good phone for a cheap price.

Sent from my XT1032 using XDA Free mobile app.


----------



## washwash (Feb 5, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Why do you say performance isn't important?
> 
> And 99℅ of phones can't be rooted without voiding the warranty.
> But I have the moto g 1st gen. Under $200 (not sure about €) and 4.5". The moto g 2nd gen is a bit more expensive, and 5", but it's a good phone for a cheap price.
> ...

Click to collapse



because a good feeling is better than having a X% more performance
for example i have now an s4 9506, i was thinking only about performance, but now...it's too big, i can't use it with one hand easly, knox sh.t, and so on. i have power but i can't really enjoy it.

moto g (200$ is around 175€)  lacks microsd, motog2 it's too big 

i've found the lg l90, it's small enough, but it lacks OTG 

asus zenfone, it lacks flash. 

wiko phones, i've found many good models (on paper) but looks like, reading amazon reviews, that the battery is terrible (and bugs) :crying:


----------



## flynmoose (Feb 8, 2015)

One of my employees broke my old S3 that she inherited when i decided I wanted a Note2.  Verizon has refurbed Note3s for $99.  Wondering if i should make the Note2 another handoff and upgrade to a Note3 or find a cheaper phone for her and keep my Note2.  Currently running DittoNote3 on my 2.


----------



## Imagine_Dragons (Feb 11, 2015)

*nice work*

performance wise redmi 1s is best

---------- Post added at 01:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:16 PM ----------

lenevo A6000 or redmi 2s ?


----------



## branc116 (Feb 12, 2015)

Just wait for project ara and buy it. 

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## newwaysys (Mar 13, 2015)

*Reply*

IPad has better apps, better accessories and better build quality (if compared to samsung). Latest android tablet can be hacked both software and hardware(presumably), and has the latest spec


----------



## LeonardW (Mar 22, 2015)

newwaysys said:


> IPad has better apps, better accessories and better build quality (if compared to samsung). Latest android tablet can be hacked both software and hardware(presumably), and has the latest spec

Click to collapse



That's true. Apk can easily be decompiled and modified.

 Since armv7 is the dominant architecture now, Google should provide tool set to let developers build java project into native code. It's not that difficult. The JAVA bytecode is really a big mess.


----------



## RajaMu (May 6, 2015)

cronus101 said:


> IPad has better apps, better accessories and better build quality (if compared to samsung). Latest android tablet can be hacked both software and hardware(presumably), and has the latest specs]
> 
> Do you mean iOS can't be hacked

Click to collapse


----------



## LancyCooper (May 28, 2015)

Actually, I really don't know why iPhone can be so popular. I mean, it is so annoying to transfer files, isn't it? I love Sony, but many friends of mind couldn't agree with me.


----------



## Psydrone (May 29, 2015)

Need suggestions for an Android device under 200€! Stock android preferred.


----------



## Canis L. Nubilus (Jun 10, 2015)

Best low price phone in my opinion is the moto g 2015. 
In my case it's running with CM 12.1 to get the best out of it.

Best Regards Julian


----------



## selvarajrajkanna (Jun 12, 2015)

*How to get supersu in CM 12.1*

I heard that cyanogen 12.1 have inbuild supersu permission. i have enabled root access from developer options. now, how to access superuser permission from setting>privacy option in cm12.1


----------



## pat35249 (Jun 15, 2015)

I think IPad has better apps, better accessories and better build quality...


----------



## kvaju (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm having z3 compact, and would like to try OnePlus one, i'm fan of z3c battery life, and speed, and the camera is great too.

Looking into specs, OPO is a bit stronger, but in real life?

Is it worth for me to sell my z3c and to buy OPO?

What are the biggest minus to OPO phone?

Thanks


----------



## berdugo (Aug 22, 2015)

I have Z3c as well and in my opinion when it comes to speed, you will not see any difference with todays phones. Worthy? I think no. With the new one plus, maybe. The only problem of my z3c is over heating few times and not removable battery and why change with another none removable battery if it is not waterproof? In my opinion the big difference is the UI. I love Sony team when it comes to software. If I can only put these firmware to other devices, I would.

Sent from my D5803 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megamachine (Aug 25, 2015)

*Question*

Note 4 vs Sony Xperia Z 3 if someone has an idea !

Thank you !


----------



## tinpanalley (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm a bit overwhelmed fishing around online for opinions on different tablets. I used to come here a lot when I had an Android phone so I thought I'd ask here. 
I'm looking for an Android tablet that is $200 or less that I can put my GSM SIM card into when I don't get WiFi, and that can also take expanded storage. Honestly, any other specs are irrelevant to me. As long as it has a half decent screen, at least 8 inches, and is running a decent Android OS, I'm happy. I keep seeing models that are through the roof with GSM SIM card capabilities. Is it just not done much anymore?

Thanks for any recommendations!


----------



## Zuyufullah (Jan 10, 2016)

How to install xposed installer in s4 i9500 lollipop???? 
Tried but couldn't


----------



## tahsin95 (Feb 11, 2016)

*Tab S2 vs Nexus 9*

Hey everyone, for the past couple of days I've been searching around and comparing these two tablets to find out their differences due to the fact that I've been offered a tab s2 in exchange for my nexus 9; I'm not sure whether it is a good idea to exchange them or not as both have their advantages and flaws with nexus 9 processor being significantly better. So I'd like to hear from the experts and variety of opinions in whether I should make this decision or not.

Thanks, 

For information I used the nexus 9 for pretty much everything from videos to gaming and of course for reading pdfs and other documents etc. My only problem with it is the lack of space as I bought 16gb version. 
As for tab s2, it's benchmark is awful with the nexus 9 having a significant lead but I'm loving the larger display, more storage and better screen. So I'm not sure if I should or not   someone please shed me some light Dx 
I have been always a nexus owner, owning the previous nexus 7, it's my first time switching to samsung and I don't know much about it. 

Thanks again, and sorry if it's too long.


----------



## pm3tawala (Feb 12, 2016)

As a nexus owner, I'll only say Go nexus.. Beats the crap out of S2 in every aspect any day other than storage of course..


----------



## tahsin95 (Feb 12, 2016)

pm3tawala said:


> As a nexus owner, I'll only say Go nexus.. Beats the crap out of S2 in every aspect any day other than storage of course..

Click to collapse



Raw specs aside. The tab s2 has a beautiful screen,and better battery life despite being smaller battery, also everything is more fluid. It's a really hard decision because benchmark wkse this tablet is a monster.


----------



## pm3tawala (Feb 12, 2016)

tahsin95 said:


> Raw specs aside. The tab s2 has a beautiful screen,and better battery life despite being smaller battery, also everything is more fluid. It's a really hard decision because benchmark wkse this tablet is a monster.

Click to collapse



..just my opinion & you can't compare The Nexus with a samsung . & nexus 9 ain't ugly at all.. Again just my opinion..


----------



## tahsin95 (Feb 12, 2016)

I know but the problem I have is that I am a nexus fan boy and I have so much sentimental value for this. The nexus screen is by far no means ugly, but an LCD vs a super amoled. The win has to go to Samsung for that. :/ 
That a aside, this is one of the hardest decisions to make as both tablets are great and I don't really do tablet gaming, so I'll be mainly using them to read books/PDFs, surf web and watch video. Bias aside, do you think I should swap? Or keep my nexus. Also 90gb usable storage vs 11gb. :/ I've nearly used up 9gb. And it's getting a pain constantly having to delete stuff because of this. I'm super hesitant to swap. I've had the tab s2 for about a week and a half with me and I'm loving it a lot. But if I swap no more latest android updates, nor would I get flash/vibration from the tablets.


----------



## n1xda (Feb 15, 2016)

yes, go nexus, its wise


----------



## Juice3250 (Feb 15, 2016)

Am I the only phone shopper who's overwhelmed at the choices?

I'm currently using an iPhone 6 Plus and have been on iOS for the past 20 months. A lot has changed in Android. 

Four months ago I decided to try out the Note 5 and found myself disappointed after 4 days using it. Don't get me wrong, it was a great phone and still is. I ended up returning it and getting the 6plus. 

I now find myself second guessing my decision and wanting to return to android. I know that I can get around $500 for my 6plus on eBay. 

So what would you get if you had $500 to spend on an android phone?  I'm also using Verizon. 

These are the ones I'm looking at in order of preference. 

Note 5
MXPE
Nexus 6p
Turbo 2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ex0rt (Nov 18, 2016)

Hey people, can you help me find a budget phone from 150 to 200$ tops. It needs to be smooth and as close as possible to stock android that won't get outdated in next year or two. Thanks!


----------



## Max123123123 (May 29, 2017)

*seaching a tablet with nice custom rom support*

Hey guys,

I registered myself to this forum in order to get some extraordinary help.

at the moment i am trying to find a tablet with a nice custom rom support. But unfortunately this forum is so complicated that i couldnt fight the right subforum in order to find the required information....


so the question is:

what tablet offers a good custom rom? 

i dont need a high end device. so quadcore, 1gb ram and 8 gb rom would be enough for me.


thanks guys.


greetings max


----------

